# News from Alterra! (From Archer with love...)



## Archer

The latest: We have a fan blog! A very creative and enterprising fan in the UK has started a wonderful blog. You just have to LOVE that!
  

(Time-sensitive announcement)
*Click on over to the 'Book Klubs--read with author' thread for the Klubs devoted to the Elfhunter trilogy. Mayhem and Mischief will no doubt ensue...why not get your 'epic fantasy' fix with other wise and witty readers?
Jump in and join!*

This is the single thread devoted to things Alterran. Announcements and news can be found at the end of it! 

Okay, so I've decided to post a single promotional thread to assist my Kindlefriends in finding (or commenting on) the trilogy. My thanks to all who have purchased it (and thanks in advance to all who will purchase it). I hope you find it a worthy addition to your Kindle fantasy library. It is also suitable for Y/A, and if you happen to love horses these books are absolute candy for you! There's a sprinkling of romance amidst the adventure, as well (c'mon, you 'manly men'--a LITTLE romance won't kill you!).

I've included a few review excerpts as well as product descriptions. I might also add that the trilogy has garnered three 'Reviewer's Choice' awards in the past two years (from ReaderViews): one for best fantasy, one for best series (all genres) and one for best in Region (all genres). It also received an 'Honorable Mention' from Red Adept (who, regrettably, does not care for 'submersive' fantasy). The books are best-sellers by some definitions--they routinely apear in the top 100 in 'Epic Fantasy' on Kindle.

ELFHUNTER (Book I):

"Best villain since Darth Vader!"

"This tale of Alterra, the World that Is, is truly captivating! The eloquence with which C.S. Marks writes is extraordinary."

"Breathtaking. Brutal. Brilliant."

"The characters are captivating and complex; even the horses have personalities!"

"Fabulous adventure&#8230;it grips readers of all ages!"

This is the tale of Gorgon Elfhunter, a monstrous, mysterious creature who has sworn to destroy all the Elves of Alterra-until none remain. It is the story of Wood-elven heroine Gaelen Taldin, who has sworn to rid her world of the Elfhunter even as she is hunted by him. The conflict between them is a tangled web that blurs the line between Light and Darkness, love and obsession, free will and fate. Filled with moments both tender and terrifying, thrilling yet thought-provoking, it is a timeless epic fantasy suitable for readers of all ages. Join the Company of Elves, dwarves, mortal men, and delightfully intelligent horses. Come to Alterra-the 'World that Is.'

FIRE-HEART (Book II):

"This book is an epic in every sense of the word: larger than life, frighteningly intense, and utterly unforgettable."

"Fire-heart is a throwback to the great fantasy tales of old, marrying a contemporary
sensibility with roots firmly planted in the classics."

"A complex tapestry of words and images, beautifully written."

"You won't want to put this book down until the very last word is devoured."

In the Second of the Tales of Alterra, the World that Is&#8230;

&#8230;the Company embarks on a thousand-mile odyssey through vast lands both savage and civilized, where they encounter a great variety of strange, sometimes hostile people. Their eyes are opened to many wonders, but evil lurks at every turn as destiny takes them onto unexpected paths. Battling through blood, treachery, fire, and thirst, they reach a safe and peaceful haven only to face the 'Scourge'-a terrible army of the worst dregs ever to roam the desert-and its nearly insurmountable weapon. Meanwhile, Gaelen of the Greatwood has summoned Gorgon Elfhunter to follow after her, knowing that the journey has only delayed their final reckoning. Should he find her, even the strength and will of the Fire-heart might not be enough!

RAVENSHADE (Book III):

"Explosively climactic!"

"Ravenshade illustrates that this story is foremost the tale of Gorgon Elfhunter, a villain unlike any other."

"Betrayal, love, loss, and joy are brought to life in ways that few others can match."

"Woven with deeply moving characters and incredible attention to detail, Ravenshade is the finale readers have been waiting for. It is a story told from the heart."

"Complex and intelligent, bone-chillingly cruel yet startlingly human in his thoughts and motivations, Gorgon is C.S. Marks' most brilliant creation."

In the third of the Tales of Alterra, the World that Is&#8230;

&#8230;the Elfhunter is forced into a confrontation with Gaelen of the Greatwood, setting into motion a tale of deceit and betrayal from which neither may emerge. In an effort to prevail over his wily enemy, Gorgon forms a powerful, poisonous alliance with an ancient, sinister force darker and deadlier than any the Company has yet known. Each side must weave a web of deception that ultimately drives them deep into the ruined northern lands, even as the World of Alterra is plunged into war. Will the armies of Lord Wrothgar overwhelm all who stand against them? Does the fate of the Light rest on the shoulders of one small Wood-elf as Gaelen strives to defeat the Elfhunter at last? At the heart of it all is the Stone of Léir and the mighty but forlorn spirit trapped within it.

SUMMARY: 
The strengths of these novels, according to reviewers, are:
--The characters, who are well developed (even the secondary ones).
--The VILLAIN. The series is worth reading for him alone.
--The horses (I can state with all humility that few fantasy authors understand them as well as I do).
--The story itself, which is complex, intense, and may be enjoyed on many levels.
--The illustrations, most of which come through swimmingly on Kindle.

Who might not like them:
--Those who focus on world-building. Alterra, despite being a fantasy realm, is ecologically similar to our own. 
--Those who don't care for 'Tolkienesque' High Fantasy. The races are classic fantasy archetypes, though I definitely put my own 'stamp' on them. Heavy Tolkien influence is acknowledged (and celebrated) from the foreword in book I. 
--In addition to the inevitable Tolkien connection, they have been compared with Terry Brooks and Jean Auel (but not by me...). If those authors annoy you, Elfhunter might not be to your taste.


AREN'T SAMPLES WONDERFUL I love my Kindle!


----------



## mom2karen

I've read all three and LOVED them.  I wanted to point out that not only are the books well priced, but they are HUGE.  I'd guess around 600 pages each so you get a lot for your money.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I'm currently reading book one of the series. I love the attention to detail, especially where the horses are concerned. As a young man I used to love to read books which profiled dogs. The manner in which the authors of such books laid out the personalities of the animals added a special flavor to the books. I was pleased to find that sort of spice added to Elfhunter. 

I was further pleased at the clearly defined racial traits attributed to the Elves. This Lady is laying out the groundwork for an epic fantasy.


----------



## Archer

Ricky:

Thanks so much! I hope you will stay with me all the way to the end. 
Horses are often featured in fantasy novels, but few are actually included as characters. Since I have surrounded myself with them all my life, and now make my living as a Prof. of Equine Science, this is an example of taking advantage of specialized knowledge and experience (in other words, 'write what you know'...).

Everyone else: This is my weekly response to the Elfhunter promotional thread. I still have a few DTB older editions; found a couple when unpacking from a convention that occurred in (ahem!) August. They make very fine Christmas gifts for fans of high fantasy or young adult readers. Reply here and I'll send one to YOU! 

(Such a deal!)  

Mom2karen--so glad to have you join me on the journey. New one coming out in a few months...I'll post the first three chapters on my website in December.


----------



## mom2karen

archer said:


> Ricky:
> 
> Everyone else: This is my weekly response to the Elfhunter promotional thread. I still have a few DTB older editions; found a couple when unpacking from a convention that occurred in (ahem!) August. They make very fine Christmas gifts for fans of high fantasy or young adult readers. Reply here and I'll send one to YOU!
> 
> (Such a deal!)
> 
> Mom2karen--so glad to have you join me on the journey. New one coming out in a few months...I'll post the first three chapters on my website in December.


Wow! I love authors that don't make me wait years for their next book. I can't wait to read the next one. I also sent you a PM for one of your extra DTB. I need to hook my nephew and his parents on the series.


----------



## Archer

Your DTB is reserved and inscribed. I'll send it out soon! Happy Holidays.


----------



## Darned Wizze

Archer,

I have been lurking on this forum and the Amazon fantasy forum for quite a while now. I am constantly seeing posts concerning you and your works. I finally looked deeper into your works and I must say, I will be buying all three for my kindle. Looks to be right up my alley. 

I think the one major reason I want to read your books though resides with you...Who wouldn't want to read a book authored by one who is so involved with their story? I have looked over your website and I must say I am impressed.
Looking forward to starting the trilogy, it has been bumped up to next in line!

If you end up with additional DTBs, I would love to have an inscribed book, it would be icing on the cake!!

ps... I absolutely loved the trailer for your works. Talk about a wonderful way to showcase a book! I loved each aspect of it, and found out later that you performed the music and sang?? Very nice indeed.


----------



## Archer

How could I possibly deny a book to one who has spoken with such courtesy (plus buttered my ego up bigtime)? 
Send me a pm and let me know where to send it and what name should be inscribed. 

I'm so pleased you liked the trailer...I kinda stuck my neck out by singing in public there, but the song is an original one from 'Fire-heart'. 
There are several songs scattered around the three books--one day there'll be a cd available. (Talk about sticking my NECK out!)

Anyway, thanks again. I'll look forward to hearing from you via pm.


----------



## Ricky Sides

My son will want to purchase that CD. So will I for that matter.

You are so right. _"Write what you know,"_ is an excellent approach. So much of my own series falls back on my survival training and martial arts background that it leaves me in my comfort zone while writing the series.

I imagine you were also in your comfort zone while penning your epic fantasy adventure.

I think I've told you this before, but it bears repeating. One of the unique qualities about Elfhunter that stands out for me is the manner in which you depicted the racial traits of the different races. Without seeming to belabor the point you make the reader well aware of the physical and mental differences between the races. You also make the reader aware of the commonalities. In this regard you may have surpassed Tolkien.

I've been extremely busy lately and haven't had the free time to finish the read, but rest assured that I will. I look forward to writing a review of _Elfhunter_ when I complete that portion of the adventure.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## mom2karen

archer said:


> Your DTB is reserved and inscribed. I'll send it out soon! Happy Holidays.


Thanks a ton! I can't wait to see the book. While I love my kindle, there is something about the heft of a great book that I miss.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Just bought Fireheart and Ravenshade at the Kindle store thanks to the Kindlle for PC program Maria put up a thread about today!


----------



## Archer

That's so cool!  Let everyone into the Kindle world, says I! 
Thanks for having enough faith to try them all, Ricky.


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome of course, but no faith was required. I've read enough of your work to consider it vetted and your Kindle prices are a steal.  

Good of you to sell your Kindle versions at such a modest fee. It's rather like buying the Mona Lisa for a pitance. 


Have a great day Ma'am,
Ricky


----------



## Darned Wizze

Finally finished the Farseer trilogy. Now I can move onto Elfhunter. Have all three loaded up on the Kindle and ready to go.  One thing I noticed (and quite happily I might add), these are not small books.  I am looking forward to them.


----------



## Darned Wizze

Archer,

One question to you though...

I looked over the kindle book, looks like there won't be any illustrations?  If so, do you have a larger pic of the map of Alterra online somewhere? I looked over the map that is on your website, but it was a bit too small for my eyes to see everything.
And seriously, you did the cover art and the illustrations in the book (besides the map), Jack-of-All-Trades I must say!


----------



## Archer

Oh...no...have no fear!  All the illustrations should be there. Maps too! 
You know that you can click on stuff in the TOC and it will take you there, right? Look for the maps in the back!

Would you like a BIG poster of the Alterran map for your very own? I'll send you one.


----------



## Darned Wizze

That is really kind of you Archer. A map is important to me, I like to note the direction of travel throughout the story, it helps me "live" through the characters.

I am up to chapter 5. This book has a very quick pace so far. I am enjoying it much. I am eager for our 2 wood elves, but wary for them at the same time.

On a side note, I just finished the Farseer Trilogy by Robin Hobb. She used italics to represent the mental link of the Skill when conversing between characters. It took me a chapter or two to finally break the habit of thinking the elves conversations were being held in their minds when that was not the case at all!


----------



## Archer

I love maps. And y'know, it wouldn't matter if you imagined the Elvish being unspoken--it would still flow fine.
I've got a cool Alterran poster and one of Tuathas (which is the prettiest of all the maps). You won't get there until you get to Ravenshade, but you'll get there!



Hopefully, you've found at least one illustration by now.  they tend to increase in frequency as the book progresses.


----------



## Snapcat

I'm really enjoying the book, but I also find the italiacs distracting...   Since pretty much the entire book has the main characters speaking in elvish (and thus, italiacs are everywhere), it seems like maybe elvish should be the "default" without italiacs, and perhaps the common tongue or another should be in italiacs... 

Anyway beyond that I'm really enjoying the story and characters. I also like the way the horses are portrayed  So take that as a small criticism.


----------



## Archer

As you work through the series, the Elves speak less Elvish (they get more comfortable with their non-elven friends).


There are two idiosyncracies of formatting that a few readers have commented on; the use of italics to indicate Elvish is one.  The other is the use of line spaces rather than indenting paragraphs. (It's actually a very common format--just not in modern fiction.)  I did that because I believe the text is easier to read. I'm considering reverting to indenting in the fourth book, just to make it look more familiar to readers. Hmmmm...wonder if I should do that?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For the record, neither 'style point' bothers me on the Kindle.

It is possible that it's actually a little more noticeable on the Kindle than it would be in paper because of Kindle's native font. If you're using one of the alternate fonts available via the "hack" it might not be as obvious. I just flipped through the paper book (need to wrap tomorrow so can give it to son when he visits this weekend) and the italics don't jump out at all. . .not sure how that would seem if I was actually _reading_ it that way.


----------



## Archer

Seriously, O Kindlefriends especially those who have received a printed copy:

Does the formatting (line spaces rather than indenting) bother you or look 'odd'? 
Would your advice be to revert to a more 'typical fiction' format for the fourth book? 

Also: If you requested a copy of Elfhunter and have not yet received one, please let me know!


----------



## daveconifer

Quit badgering us, will ya Archer!   

edit: I hope everybody get's the joke...


----------



## Darned Wizze

I haven't seen the printed version of the books yet, but as far as I am concerned with the Kindle edition, I think it would be better to stay the course.
I think that once you have read three books all of the same format, to switch would lose a little of what you had intended in the first place.
My vote, stick with what you have been doing.

I am truly enjoying the Elfhunter series so far. Details make a book great for me, and so far this series have them aplenty!


----------



## Archer

Since 'Outcaste' is the first in a new Alterran storyline, I thought it might be okay to change the formatting. I've gotten a little negative feedback from some readers and reviewers--they stated that the format distracted them for a while, but they got over it. 

Anyway, I'll 'stop badgering you', Dave. (snork!)

I just came back from a conference in Lexington (Equine Education) where I was reminded once again of the importance of 'niche marketing'. Equestrian-based events are the best--I practically have to beat the readers back with a stick!
(Instead of 'let me try to convince/cajole/entice you to try my book', it's 'PLEASE, please sell us books! You're not out of books, are you? Oh...I HOPE not!')  

Archer draws a contented sigh.


----------



## mom2karen

I prefer line spacing instead of indenting.  I think it makes it easier to track when I'm using smaller fonts.


----------



## R. M. Reed

All three volumes are on my Kindle. The pricing was a bit odd, .99 each for 1 and 3, 2.99 for 2. Still not much.
They are in a queue behind another series by a Kindleboarder and several other books, so I don't know when I will get to them.


----------



## Archer

'Mom'--I agree, that's why I started with that format.  

R. Reed: The pricing system makes more sense than it appears to at first. Each book has been introduced at 0.99; Fire-heart went 'off sale' after a month, Ravenshade was supposed to, but I just haven't had the heart to raise the price yet. Elfhunter will always be inexpensive, because it's the first one and I wanted to make it painless to try the trilogy.When I finally get around to it, Ravenshade will be the same price as Fire-heart.

They will wait patiently until you are ready to (hopefully)enjoy them. Remember--they are YA/adult crossover.  

I LOVE the title character's name in your novel!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Since you're asking about format preferences/oopses (more or less) . . . . . I have just gotten to the chapter about Gaelen's initial meeting with Ri Elethan (sp?). . . .there are a couple of places in that chapter where he uses a word and theres an asterisk (*).  I assume in the printed book that the * takes you to the bottom of the page where the word/phrase is translated.  In the Kindle book, it just put the * and translation between two random lines of text. . . .it was a bit confusing, and if I hadn't been reading in the DX it might not even have been on the same page. . . . .

Anyway, if you want to know more. . .send me a PM and I'll try to find the exact locations. . .


----------



## geoffthomas

Just out of curiosity, why are the books labeled YA?

Is is because you limit the graphic violence.
And you do not include detailed sex scenes.
And you do not use 4 letter words?

I think most books would benefit from the author restraining himself/herself in these three areas.

I can get the point of each from "intimation".
I am grown up and can easily guess what the author suggests.

If one is writing erotica or downright porn, then these subjects are correct.
But for general writing I really do not understand the current trend to put this stuff in every book.

So I like your work.

(this small tirade does not mean that I do not like the three items above - everything in it's place says I).

Just sayin.....


----------



## Archer

Anne:  Yes, there are 2 footnotes in Elfhunter. The Kindle doesn't like them. Sorry for the confusion.  That and the larger-than-life scene break 'glyphs' in Ravenshade were the two irreconcilable glitches. Fire-heart has a few which ARE fixable (if I can get my techie-hubs to fix 'em!)

I really appreciate this assistance...there may be problems as yet unknown to me. 

Geoff: 
They are YA/adult crossovers because of those three things, yes. Also, about half my readership (or more!) is in the 12-20 age bracket, with not a few nine-eleven year olds thrown in. YA readers love them (to my great joy). They were written for adults, as I believe fantasy can survive without (ahem!) 'sax and violins', but since the YA crowd has embraced them, I realize they have a much broader niche of readership than I expected. 
(a hushed 'hoorah' lest the Fates change their minds)


----------



## Archer

I have never understood the urge some writers feel to put a single chapter of smut (a polite word for it) in the middle of an otherwise PG-rated novel. They must not realize how that single chapter limits the scope of appropriate readership. 
Initially there was a bit more 'spice' in the EH trilogy, but I decided to tone it down so that I could look the parents of a ten-year-old in the eye and say 'It's okay.' 

One reviewer commented that Gaelen and Orogond never progress beyond a cuddle. Hmmm...methinks the wild innuendo hath eluded him. I'm with Geoff: my adult imagination is perfectly capable of running wild given a bit of suggestion. I don't always feel it necessary to have it all spelled out for me (in fact, I kinda like the wanderings of my imagination). I do believe it's the trend to include at least one sex scene in every book, movie, etc., and that's okay. Unnecessary, but okay.



(As with Geoff, I also enjoy a foray into the gritty, earthy, and biologically accurate...in its proper place.)


----------



## Archer

Okay, so by now most of you have seen the famous 'Elfmobile', right?

Well, yesterday it nearly caused a major wreck in Bloomington when some folks decided they just HAD to take pictures with their cellphone cameras while driving beside it at 45mph. A car stopped in front of them and they nearly rear-ended it! 

Hmmm...wonder if I would have been charged as an accessory? 
(If so, can I be charged as a tasteful genuine leather handbag and matching gloves?)


----------



## DeoreDX

I've been looking for a new long fantasy series to read.  I've got a 17 hour flight to India in 2 weeks and since I just dropped a wad of cabbage on my new Kindle this looks like it will hit the spot and not break the bank


----------



## Archer

Ooh! Ooh! One of the items on my 'bucket list' is for a person on an International flight to choose Elfhunter to read!

Don't you just LOVE inexpensive books on Kindle?
And don't you LOVE being able to decide what to charge for them?


----------



## Archer

For the holidays, I have decided to keep the price of Ravenshade ridiculously low at 99 cents, since we're all spending quite enough right now. 
Elfhunter will also remain at 99 cents. 
After Christmas I will be raising the price of RS to 2.99. 

(Anyone who has read Elfhunter, please feel free to recommend that it be put on the 'free or under $1' list...please?)

(shy smile)


----------



## Ricky Sides

I went to the thread to do just that, but it's there already. And there's a reference to a sequel.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Archer

Hmmm...so it is...I could swear it wasn't before. 
(Must be me aulde failin' eyesight!)

Thanks, Ricky...you're a sweetie. Incidentally, I notice a GOOD review on your book page today. 
That's good news!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Yes it was good to see someone out there who isn't calling for me to fall on a sword.  

And you're more than welcome.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## mom2karen

Archer, I just got my DTB copy of Elfhunter autographed for my nephew, and it's wonderful.  I can't wait to give it to him.

I love my kindle, but there is something about a heavy book with a very cool cover that can't be beat.  Thanks a ton!


----------



## Archer

Avec plaisir, mon ami!
And...no spider is safe from C.S. Marks' door-stoppers!
Mwahahaha!

EDIT: You will let me know if he likes it, won't you?


----------



## nicuknitter

Just curious as to why you don't have the cover (link) to the third book in you siggy?  I came to get the third and was surprised not to see it.


----------



## Archer

Ahem!
Because I'm an idiot, and can'tfigure out how to get it on there.

(It's true! I am.)

I would like to, though...the Ravenshade cover is one of my favorites.


----------



## geoffthomas

My, my.
The ElfHunter trilogy is going to be at this ridiculously low price through the Holidays!

Woo Hoo!!

Does that mean just until the day after Christmas? 
Or the day after New Years?

Either way anyone that does not take advantage of this bargain just doesn't want to read books.

Just sayin......


----------



## Darned Wizze

geoffthomas said:


> Either way anyone that does not take advantage of this bargain just doesn't want to read books.


Especially these books, they are fantastic! Roughly halfway through #2 and it keeps getting better.


----------



## Archer

Okay, so I'm an idiot! HOW did you get the link to the Ravenshade cover on there?


----------



## Darned Wizze

If I had to guess, I believe you have it correct in your signature.  Unfortunately, using the Kindleboards referral code in the link (for all 3) caused you to go over the 750 char limit for the signature.  You can evidence this by seeing some of the code below the links that you currently have, the code for the link is not complete.

To get all three (with the Kindleboards referral link still attached to each) I would suggest saving the images you use on your site, and making sure the path to them is as short as possible (the path to the image on Amazon is rather lengthy).  

PM me if you need any assistance with it.


----------



## Archer

Yes...STILL on sale for those new Kindlers (as well as the veterans) out there. 
The entire trilogy for less than 5 dollars--Elfhunter and Ravenshade 99 cents, Fire-heart 2.99!


----------



## Emily King

Well, we've bought all 3 books on kindle now.


----------



## Steph H

Talked me into it too...I've had the first one for awhile in my ever-growing TBR 'stack', but I went ahead and added the other two today as well to be sure I didn't miss the pricing special on book 3.  Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## R. M. Reed

The trouble with the Kindle, especially since there are lots of indie books at low cost, is that I load up on books faster than I can read them. Elfhunter 1, 2 and 3 are on there, but I just got Under the Dome, and and I have a long SF trilogy waiting for me. Where do I start?


----------



## Emily King

I imagine Archer would recommend starting with Elfhunter. 

I also have a ton of books on mine, but I'm always in different moods, so I have something like 5 different books in progress and I pop in or out of the different books.  Just depends on what I feel like reading at the time.


----------



## Archer

Ah! But the great thing about books is that they WAIT forever until you're ready to read them. They don't even get jealous if you read other books in the meantime. When 'R' is ready for Elfhunter, it'll be there! 

Steph--your Kindles have names! Now I have to name mine, too.


----------



## Archer

First, I'd like to announce that sales of Alterran Kindlebooks reached an all-time high in December. THANKS everyone!
Second, I'd also like to announce the impending arrival of a new Alterran short story, which will be published in two separate anthologies in 2010. 

'Outcaste' is coming along swimmingly and will soon be available for beta-testing.

Take the journey into Alterra! Come with me--that's why I write.


----------



## Rie142

Thank you for the Elfhunter trilogy.  I am almost done with the first book. Elfhunter.  In fact I haven't been getting a lot of sleep the last two night because I have spent so much time reading.  

Thank you again.    I know I will be watching for more of your books as you finish them.


----------



## mom2karen

archer said:


> Second, I'd also like to announce the impending arrival of a new Alterran short story, which will be published in two separate anthologies in 2010.


A short story from you will probably be over 100 pages! LOL Can't wait to read it.


----------



## Archer

Sorry about the lack of sleep, Rie...
...NOT! (heheh!)  Glad you are enjoying it.  

Mom2karen, are you implying verbosity on my part?  Oh. You are.  

Actually, I had a limit of 10,000 words imposed on me by the publisher of the 1st anthology, so THERE. 
That's only about 20 pages of manuscript.  

It's a back-story from the time before the second uprising. Woo-hoo! What fun for me!


----------



## geoffthomas

Looking forward to ANYTHING that you write.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Archer

Geoff: 

How about I send you the file, and you can read it pre-pub!


----------



## geoffthomas

I will be more than happy to "review" your latest work, dear lady.


----------



## mom2karen

archer said:


> Mom2karen, are you implying verbosity on my part? Oh. You are.
> 
> Actually, I had a limit of 10,000 words imposed on me by the publisher of the 1st anthology, so THERE.
> That's only about 20 pages of manuscript.
> 
> It's a back-story from the time before the second uprising. Woo-hoo! What fun for me!


I LOVE the fact that you are verbose. I can dive into one of your books knowing I have more than 3 hours of reading enjoyment ahead of me. As a fast reader, I usually finish a 300 page book in 3 hours.

I would bet that doing a back-story is fun for a writer. You can explain so much that was only hinted at in your books. I look forward to reading this when it comes out.


----------



## Archer

Three hundred pages in three hours!!! Holy Mackerel!

(Ye gods...I'm not worthy...I'm not worthy...)

I'll send you the file, too. It should keep you busy for, oh...five minutes or so!


----------



## R. M. Reed

I started to read Elfhunter. I haven't heard anyone else mention this, but your book seems to bring a serial killer/police manhunt vibe to a fantasy setting. I've never met that before. I'm sure in three big books it opens up into many more areas, but at the beginning of the first book, that is the feeling I get.


----------



## mom2karen

archer said:


> Three hundred pages in three hours!!! Holy Mackerel!
> 
> (Ye gods...I'm not worthy...I'm not worthy...)
> 
> I'll send you the file, too. It should keep you busy for, oh...five minutes or so!


Thanks! I'd love to read it. Do you still have my e-mail? If not, I'll pm it.

I have to admit that your books are closer to 60 pages per hour, the 100 pages is for light fluff. My 10yo daughter is almost as fast as me. We tease my husband because it takes him at least a month to read a book. He finally finished the last of the 3 books he got for Christmas last year. No need for a Kindle for him, although he wants the DX for viewing flight charts.


----------



## Archer

mom2karen said:


> We tease my husband because it takes him at least a month to read a book. He finally finished the last of the 3 books he got for Christmas last year.


Well, at least he finishes them! Mine has about a 2% completion rate (about 2% of book begun actually completed) in the past 30 years. 

Oh, yes...please do send me your e-mail. Not sure if I have it. I know I have the snail mail.

And, RReed...I still love your character's name. I will have to check into the adventures of Xanthan. 
(was him Mom's maiden name 'Carageenen'? Heheheh!) Gorgon has been described as a 'serial killer' before, but no one else has observed the 'manhunt vibe' aspect. All Gorgon needs is a beat-up old van with out-of-state license plates!


----------



## geoffthomas

We note that your name appeared in a recent article.
Boyd Morrison reported to us that there was a nice article in the January issue of American Airlines' in-flight magazine American Way.
It is a story about self-publishing titled, "The End" is just the Beginning.
Kindleboards got a mention for supporting his work.

If you're not flying on American this month, you can find the article at the following link:
http://www.americanwaymag.com/boyd-morrison-industrial-engineer-serious-energy-published-author

You are mentioned a little later:
"Christine Marks, a professor of equine science in Owen County, Indiana, who publishes fantasy novels such as Elfhunter through one of Author Solutions' brands called AuthorHouse, says she started with a modest goal. "Initially, all I wanted to do was bring them to life," she says."

Pretty spiffy, I say.


----------



## Archer

Now, if ONLY they'd included a picture of the Elfmobile... (sigh)

We takes em as we gets em, though! I'm thankful for any (decent) exposure. 
'Exposure' is a dirty word around here right now--temps. are 20 degrees below normal! Wind chills in single digits...and that's BEFORE the sun sets! Yikes! (It's so wonderful to have livestock....NOT!!)


----------



## R. M. Reed

You said you know horses, Archer. I liked the way one of them lay down to keep a sick man warm. I assume you know of that really happening.


----------



## Archer

Yes...in this particular case, one lay down beside a depressed, unhappy person (me) to keep her warm one night.  
Some horses are especially senstive to human emotions, much as dogs are. If one spends a lot of time 'in the wild' with one horse as a companion/mode of transport, a very deep bond develops. In my experience, this is particularly true of mares. Eros is not a mare, but he is a very wise (and loyal!) ol' fella, as you will soon discover. 

Horses are very emotional creatures--they get jealous, they grieve, they can have a sense of humor, and some of them are lion-hearted (again, mares in particular). The horses in Alterra might be a little larger-than-life in some respects, but their behaviors are grounded firmly in actual experience.


----------



## Putnam

Merry meet Archer,
Finally, some peace and quite  I am home alone and can search through the threads without interruption.
I have your books on my reading list. I am really enjoying my new Kindle which gives me the opportunity to enjoy so many books at an affordable price.
Well, I am going to browse through the threads and see where else I can step in for a howdy-do.
R.M. Putnam


----------



## Emily King

Archer, should I have received Fire-Heart by now? I can't search on this stinking phone to try to find the other thread and for the life of me I can't figure out how to PM on it.

Loved Elfhunter and DH has started reading it - he's enjoying it!

Thanks for inviting all of us into their world...


----------



## Archer

O Eminent Ms. Putnam: 

Welcome to the wacky world of the Kindlebound. I love, love my Kindle! I bought one for my mom for Christmas--she has read three long novels already and is hungry for more.  She reads on it for several hours a day. I'm SO glad I got it for her!!

You can start your own thread here in the bazaar about Destiny's Warriors--they just don't want ot you 'bump' it more than once a week. Lots of fantasy readers around here...help them discover you!


----------



## Putnam

Thanks for the warm welcome!

I will start my own thread for my book. First I am going to read lots of threads to become familiar with how it is done. As for Kindle, I could not have recieved a better gift. Since Xmas I have read three books and just did some more shopping. I purchased ElfHunter and am anxious to start reading it. BUT, I desperately need some sleep. So I wish you a good night.
R.M.Putnam


----------



## Archer

RM: The day I get depressed is the day someone says:  'I desperately need some sleep, so I'm going to read Elfhunter.'
Now, THAT's depressing!  

EKing: You will not have seen Fire-heart as yet. In fact, I got derailed by holidy glee-distribution and have not yet sent them out. I will post a notification when they leave my hands so the recipients can keep an eye out for them. Sorry for the delay...
Wood-elves sometimes are not the most organized beings, you know!


----------



## Tip10

archer said:


> RM: The day I get depressed is the day someone says: 'I desperately need some sleep, so I'm going to read Elfhunter.'
> Now, THAT's depressing!


Not to worry Archer -- the only way to get some sleep with Elfhunter is if somebody WHACKS you with it!


----------



## geoffthomas

Or......if you have read the last one. snif snif


----------



## Archer

Awwww, Geoff! Don't worry...there will be more!



Tip10 said:


> Not to worry Archer -- the only way to get some sleep with Elfhunter is if somebody WHACKS you with it!


'Colonel Mustard in the Conservatory with Fire-heart!'


----------



## Shapeshifter

I haven't even got my Kindle yet and I've already downloaded the sample  I look forward to being able to buy the trilogy.

Thanks for posting and letting me know about your books otherwise I might never have found them (probably not as I'm an avid fantasy reader)


----------



## ibrewalot

Ok, I read page 1 of this post, skipped to page 4 and will be downloading the trilogy immediately after I hit "post".  I've been looking for something like this and haven't read fantasy in quite a while.  It will be good to get out of the thriller/mystery genre for a while and I've started sharing my new Kindle with my 10-year old that will likely want to read these as well.  Thank Amazon for bookmarks!  

I'll post more after I've made my way through a bit...and thanx for being so involved in the forums.  It's cool to be able to converse with the authors of books you're reading, especially when they are so into to subject AND the media.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I'm reading the first one and I can recommend it. The main characters are good, though I don't care much about who loves whom. But Gorgon Elfhunter is the best fantasy character I have read in a long time. Maybe it's because I'm a horror reader and writer.


----------



## Archer

(Ahem!) Ms. Reed!
A wee bit of romance will NOT kill you.  (And if you managed to survive the infamous 'two romantic chapters' of Elfhunter, you will then have a long, relatively romance-free read.)  Gorgon is my absolute, undisputed favorite character. 
Now, all you Gorgon lovers out there, hang in! Once you get through Elfhunter and into Fire-heart, Gorgon kinda fades back for a while. But do not despair! Ravenshade is Gorgon's book. It's also by far the darkest part of the story. 

Sir Ibrewalot: Weren't you the Knight-protector of the Great Realm of Al-Keyhol? You know...Lancelot's more entertaining brother? Welcome to the readership! (I love this board...so many great folks here and such a prevalent attitude of helpful good will.)

Shapeshifter: A very warm welcome to thee, as well.


----------



## Rie142

I am just at the end of Fire-Heart.    I swear this is so tense.  I can't say more because I don't want to spoil it for everyone.  I adore all the characters but I love Fima.    I have to keep putting the book down because I get so worked up. 

Archer this series is wonderful thank you.


----------



## PolkSDA

Just purchased the trilogy. I'm primarily an Eddings/Feist/Brooks fan, so we'll see how this compares.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Reading your Amazon reviews, I see that the print books have illustrations, maps, and a glossary. I may have to buy them someday to get those. Maybe someday ebooks will include that stuff.

I see that evil exists outside of stories, in the form of someone who chose to attack you under several names. Ah well, the positive reviews swamp the negative.

I may take a crack at drawing Gorgon myself. I'm a cartoonist, not an illustrator, but for my own amusement I may try it.

Did you try the traditional publishing path? I know it is very hard, I have been trying it for years. Only self publishing has brought my books off of my hard drive and into readers' minds. I'm glad things are opening up for us indie authors.


----------



## Archer

R. Reed:

Did you not find the illustrations, glossary, or map?   They should all be there...the only problem is with the map, as it is small and cannot be enlarged. I would have been sad to have not included the illustrations and glossary, in particular. Man--the glossary is a life-saver for those who want to keep characters straight--sometimes a problem in epic fantasy. It's a while before the illustrations appear, and there are more later in the books (I would LOVE to see your rendition of Gorgon. I have several portraits of him, but I will not let 'em out of the house--I want the readers' own conception of him to prevail in their minds).  A sculptor (renowned for his D&D-type miniatures) has also sculpted both Gorgon and Gaelen. AWESOME stuff. 

If you would like a large poster-map of Alterra (western region), just say the word and I will send you one! They are beautiful things.  I also have the gorgeous map of Tuathas (which appears in Ravenshade) as a smaller poster.

As for my resident 'troll'--I tore myself up for months about that. After all--attacking me is like clubbing a baby seal (I am mostly harmless). This bloke decided he was going to single out a few 'lucky' authors and attack them every few months. His identity was revealed when he started attacking Patrick Rothfuss. Rothfuss has a major publisher and a LOT of fans, and they investigated. Turns out it's another author. (sigh) 
Your analysis is encouraging. Hopefully, other would-be readers will get the same impression. 


Dear Polk: Well, I will certainly be in grand company if you enjoy the books--just remember that they are YA-friendly. I have read none of the authors you mention (sacrelige, I know) but I hope you find my stuff to be at least a pleasant diversion. Welcome!


----------



## Archer

R Reed: 
Based on your post in the 'reading' thread, I'm afraid you must yet endure the 'two romantic chapters' in Elfhunter. Remember, it will NOT kill you. Heheh! To answer your other question about traditional publishing, I never tried to go that way. Lots of reasons why, but I never even submitted to a trad. house. Don't have an agent. I doubt I would have been successful, as my style is out-of-vogue at the moment, plus the books are larger (and therefore costly to print) than is recommended for a first-timer. I love Kindle--it levels that playing field and vanquishes the harmful effects of POD. We should all thank the stars that we live in a time when indie writers can actually go 'on the ride'. Speaking of which, Xanthan is going on my Kindle today.  Hope he doesn't 'gum' it up! (seriously, I'm anxious to sample your wares).

Ibrewalot: 
I did forget to mention that the trilogy is just FINE for your ten-year-old. In fact, probably half the readership is from the 'under twenty' crowd. Some violence, but nothing risque. 

(It's blizzarding this morning. I am going to finish book four today...I hope! Wish me luck...)


----------



## ibrewalot

Archer, thanx for clearing that up...I told my wife about purchasing the books last night and promised her I'd read them first to make sure there weren't too many places that stray.  I take you at your word and will feel comfortable letting him start the first book before I do if I don't finish my current read in time (you're queued up next).  I enjoy the thriller type books, but since I got the Kindle for Christmas I've really overdone it by reading 4-5 books in that genre since.  I'm really looking forward to getting back to the fantasy genre!

Good luck on number 4!  Now what are you going to do about the "trilogy" when a book "4" shows up?


----------



## Tip10

Sir ibrewalot -- not to worry with the young lad -- I've read the first book and am working into the second and can attest that they are perfectly safe fare for him.  There are many others on here who've already been through all three and I'm sure you'll get some pops from them as well.

Archer's work is great fare that'll easily span the generations. I'd see no problems at all with a youngster, an oldster or anybody in between reading it.


----------



## ibrewalot

Tip10 said:


> Sir ibrewalot -- not to worry with the young lad -- I've read the first book and am working into the second and can attest that they are perfectly safe fare for him. There are many others on here who've already been through all three and I'm sure you'll get some pops from them as well.
> 
> Archer's work is great fare that'll easily span the generations. I'd see no problems at all with a youngster, an oldster or anybody in between reading it.


Tip, thanx very much. My 10-year old is a bit different from his friends (at the moment) in that he really doesn't like to read or head swear words. He'll overlook them in a book as long as there aren't too many, but he wouldn't watch Home Alone with the rest of the family at Christmas because there were swear words. I'm sure that will change, but right now, I'm embracing the innocence.  He reads like a fiend tho, so he'll likely get to ElfHunter before I do, but with yours and Archer's endorsements I feel good about letting him get started. Thanx again...both of you.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Forgive me, I assumed the extras weren't there so I didn't look for them. I also remember spot illos throughout the text, I just go past them fast to get to more of the story. I just read the history of Alterra and I am enlightened.
I won't ask for those maps until some far future day when my life is more settled and I live in a place that cannot be described by the word "hovel."


----------



## Archer

ibrewalot said:


> Good luck on number 4! Now what are you going to do about the "trilogy" when a book "4" shows up?


Actually, Elfhunter is still a trilogy. The fourth book is the first in a new storyline. It's book one and book four as well.
Don't know how long this one will take to finish...lots of posibilities. Promise not to do a Robert Jordan, though. I doubt I'll live that long...


----------



## geoffthomas

PolkSDA said:


> Just purchased the trilogy. I'm primarily an Eddings/Feist/Brooks fan, so we'll see how this compares.


I am a Cherryh/Brooks/Feist fan and have read all of Eddings with a lot enjoyment.
That said, I completely enjoyed the ElfHunter trilogy. I would definitely compare it favorably to Brooks Shanara series.
There is a similar "darkness" to it that is subtle.


----------



## geoffthomas

ibrewalot said:


> Tip, thanx very much. My 10-year old is a bit different from his friends (at the moment) in that he really doesn't like to read or head swear words. He'll overlook them in a book as long as there aren't too many, but he wouldn't watch Home Alone with the rest of the family at Christmas because there were swear words. I'm sure that will change, but right now, I'm embracing the innocence.  He reads like a fiend tho, so he'll likely get to ElfHunter before I do, but with yours and Archer's endorsements I feel good about letting him get started. Thanx again...both of you.


I will echo the assurance that your son will not find anything to object to in the ElfHunter trilogy. That said, it is not a "pure" YA series (in my opinion) in that it does not talk down to youthful readers. I have found all too many YA-listed books that do - wind up reading as if written for a 5-year old. And it is an extremely enjoyable read for adults. I for one don't like all the books I read to describe heaving bosoms and four letter words and graphic torture description. You will not find those here. Action, character development (even the bad guy) and lots of plot.

Just sayin....


----------



## MLPMom

This isn't my normal genre to read but I decided since the price was so low and there have been so many good reviews on it I would give it a shot. 
I will let you know when I start reading the first one and how I like it.


----------



## Archer

MLPMom said:


> This isn't my normal genre to read but I decided since the price was so low and there have been so many good reviews on it I would give it a shot.
> I will let you know when I start reading the first one and how I like it.


Great! I hope you enjoy the story. Elfhunter is rather 'not-my-normal-genre' friendly in that:
a. I don't introduce sixty-bazillion characters in chapter one,
b. The world is earthlike in most respects, and is therefore a little easier to imagine,
c. The glossary helps with pronunciation of those pesky fantasy names (no Fred or George or Sue? Whyever not?).

Good luck! 

(Hi, Geoff! Did you enjoy the draft of 'Unbroken Mirror'?)


----------



## mom2karen

archer said:


> (Hi, Geoff! Did you enjoy the draft of 'Unbroken Mirror'?)


I can't speak for Geoff, but I enjoyed the draft. It was fascinating to read the background of such pivotal events/items. Thanks for allowing me a sneak peek. Be sure to let us know when the collection is published!


----------



## geoffthomas

Fascinating (as always).
And thank you also.


----------



## MLPMom

Okay I started the first book last night (which turned out wasn't such a great idea because I had some pretty crazy dreams all last night, lol) but I have to say I am very pleasantly surprised at how much I like this book. I am only on chapter 7 so far but I am really enjoying it!


----------



## Archer

Geoff and Mom2karen: I'm glad you enjoyed it! (The Unbroken Mirror)

MLPmom: crazy dreams, eh? Uh, oh!  

I am very glad you're enjoying your foray into the fantasy realm! (I hope to absorb you into the fantasy collective--resistance MIGHT be futile...)


----------



## Archer

Hi, guys! I'm really excited to state that, after a grueling weekend, Outcaste is nearly completed! In fact, I'm having to discipline myself so as not to rush the denouement. It's the first in a new Alterran storyline, with many of the characters you have come to love (as well as some intriguing new ones), but in a completely different context. This will be a multi-book project, as the storyline is very open-ended at the moment (the characters have not yet revealed it). 

Man, I LOVE being an evolutionary Biologist!  Makes fantasy SO much fun.  

I have also had an Alterran back-story accepted for publication in an upcoming anthology. I'll let you know when that one hits print and Kindle!

A few announcements: I am sending our 'prize books' this week--I've been on vay-kay and reluctant to leave my hovel in the frozen forest. IF you do not receive yours be, say, next week, please pm me and let me know.

LABELS for Virtual Imaginings:  I have run out of blank ones, and another author has requested them. As soon as I get over to Office Despot and pick up more, I'll send them to that author (You know who you are, My. Grindleville!) Then I can send sets to those who have requested them. Be patient, okay? In some parts of the world, just being ME would be considered a disability.  

On a slight 'downer' note, I have decided to scrap the cover art for Outcaste (I spent weeks working on it). Though I'm happy with it as artwork, it's too different from the other covers. Good news is that I have what I hope will be a more consistent concept on the drawing-board. (Sigh. Sometimes you have to kill your babies.)


----------



## ibrewalot

Archer, congrats on the progress of Outcaste!  Must be exciting to be so close.  Just last night I finished the book I had been reading (I have to admit, I sped thru sections so I could be done) and started Elfhunter.  In looking at the TOC I actually decided to start at the back and real the history of Alterra and descriptions of the inhabitants.  Hopefully it's time well spent and when I first come across characters I'll know a bit more about them.  I can't wait to get started in the story in earnest tonight!


----------



## Rie142

> Hi, guys! I'm really excited to state that, after a grueling weekend, Outcaste is nearly completed!


 YEA! How exciting. I finished Fire-Heart and now I am starting the next book. 



> On a slight 'downer' note, I have decided to scrap the cover art for Outcaste (I spent weeks working on it).


That is to bad but you will always have it. Maybe it will work for something else someday down the road.  Have a great day.


----------



## Archer

Rie--
OOooh. Ravenshade is my favorite, I think.  
(I know...we shouldn't have favorite children)

I guess because it's Gorgon's book, and Gorgon is my favorite character in the trilogy (in some ways).


----------



## mom2karen

archer said:


> Hi, guys! I'm really excited to state that, after a grueling weekend, Outcaste is nearly completed! In fact, I'm having to discipline myself so as not to rush the denouement. It's the first in a new Alterran storyline, with many of the characters you have come to love (as well as some intriguing new ones), but in a completely different context. This will be a multi-book project, as the storyline is very open-ended at the moment (the characters have not yet revealed it).


Fantastic news! Not only do we hear that Outcaste is almost done, but it's a multi-book series! I can't wait to dive into it.


----------



## Rie142

Archer - LOL  I am starting to feel sorry for Gorgon...        I am liking him more and more.  So far I love Ravenshade.    

I had to to stop reading for awhile.  For some strange reason my family actually thought I should cook dinner.    I wasn't hungry I couldn't imagine what the problem was.    LOL

Ok dinner done.  Someone will do dishes tomorrow.  I am off to read once again.  YEA!


----------



## Archer

Rie142 said:


> Archer - LOL I am starting to feel sorry for Gorgon...  I am liking him more and more. So far I love Ravenshade.
> 
> I had to to stop reading for awhile. For some strange reason my family actually thought I should cook dinner. I wasn't hungry I couldn't imagine what the problem was.  LOL
> 
> Ok dinner done. Someone will do dishes tomorrow. I am off to read once again. YEA!


...And the smile on Archer's face eclipsed the sun!

(yay!)


----------



## Archer

Okay.  Books sent out today to:

Martin, Kelly, Rebecca, Andrea, and Bev.

Anyone else I missed? 

(Three illustrations rendered for Outcaste yesterday!)


----------



## Emily King

Me! Fire-heart please! Thanks so much for sending them, Archer. (also let me know if you need me to resend my addy).

Emily


----------



## Tip10

Did you get me from your second contest  Need me to re-send addy?


----------



## Archer

Oh..oops! Emily, yours went out today.  I forgot to mention you. 
Tip10--I'll check!


----------



## Archer

Tip: I'm so sorry, dear, but I had neglected to add you to the list of winners! (Well, at least I didn't add you and then overlook you...)
My apologies. Was it Fire-heart you wanted? 
(I do have your addy!  )


----------



## Tip10

archer said:


> Tip: I'm so sorry, dear, but I had neglected to add you to the list of winners! (Well, at least I didn't add you and then overlook you...)
> My apologies. Was it Fire-heart you wanted?
> (I do have your addy! )


No problem at all! Fire-Heart would be fine (or Ravenshade -- (or Elfhunter for that matter) -- I'm not picky-- whichever one you choose).


----------



## Archer

Tip, the choice is yours. Send me a pm and let me know, okay?

Alterran news: In the home stretch on Outcaste--I am therefore a complete emotional _wreck _ at the moment. 
Yesterday was a ten-page day (that's HUGE in my case) and today will probably be the same. Spent much of last night's session in tears--Lord, have mercy! 
Cover concept has met with preliminary approval, but this one will probably take about three weeks, so review copies might not have it. Editors are on standby, waiting for those first chapters (after they have their first major 'Archer-polish). Have resolved to render one illustration each day. The muse is exhausted!

One question: How do you say 'goodbye' to a favorite character who has been part of your life for the past seven years?
Arrgh! I wonder if other writers get this attached. Wonder how they handle it! Hmmm...methinks I'll start a thread and find out!


----------



## Guest

Exciting news about the new book. Are you publishing through Author House?


----------



## Archer

Thanks, Derek! That is as yet-to-be-determined, though I've enjoyed my relationship with them very much. 

Is that a pint of Guinness I see before thee? 
(What do YOU do while you're waiting for it to 'settle'?)


----------



## Guest

A pipe should be smoked whilst the Guinness is settling. Unfortunately the smoking of pipes is now a crime in public places in England. I suppose there's still shove ha'penny.


----------



## Putnam

Merry meet to one and all,
Whew! I have been busy. I got involved in other discussions from Amazon, CreateSpace etc of which required me to do tons of tagging. I was happy to do so and in return got a nice amount of tags in return. It is really wonderful how much indie writers band together to help each other.

Archer, sorry to have faded away, so-to-speak, but now that I have learned about all these indie threads I am a bit overwhelmed but enjoying it and learning a lot.  I am going to slow down now due to the fact that I have work piled up and lots of stories to read. I  also really need to figure out how to leave a pic and signature at the end of these posts.
I'll keep checking in  
R.M. Putnam


----------



## Archer

Hi, R.M.--Good to hear from you!

Hey, everybody! I FINISHED it today! It's done!!! (Outcaste)

Let the editing begin...


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh.




Joy. (that knows only a limited bounds)
I will try to be silent and wait patiently.
Kinda.
sorta





The Outcaste watch (kinda like a Kindle watch).......


----------



## Sharlow

archer said:


> Hi, R.M.--Good to hear from you!
> 
> Hey, everybody! I FINISHED it today! It's done!!! (Outcaste)
> 
> Let the editing begin...


 congratulations Archer. Good for you.


----------



## Rie142

Congratulations Archer... Lots of hard work done. . . Now on to more hard work?



> Joy. (that knows only a limited bounds) I will try to be silent and wait patiently. Kinda. sorta


I don't know if I can wait ... I am excited for archer and really impatient. Promise not to bug you Archer


----------



## Nathan

So I'm on American Airlines, waiting for the plane to take off, so I grab their magazine and who do I read about? Archer...

You're famous!


----------



## Archer

Mwahahaha! Yeeessss, my preciousssss. We have nothing else to reads on nasssty planesssessss, my precioussss!


----------



## Putnam

Wow! I am impressed... you are famous! Congratulations.

A favor, I want to show my husband the picture of your car and I can't find the link.
R.M. Putnam


----------



## Archer

Go to www.elfhunter.net and enjoy!


----------



## ibrewalot

I'm about halfway through Elf Hunter and am REALLY enjoying it.  And when I know I have the next two waiting in the queue on my Kindle and now OutCaste is in the wings, I'm really jazzed!  When I finished the Lord of the Rings Trilogy I was a bit bummed since there would "be" no more Tolkien, but you have picked up the torch and are running with it.  While Alterra is obviously different than Middle Earth, the pleasure I get from reading your work is very much the same.  Thank you for making the stories available...and I'd LOVE to see the movies.


----------



## Archer

You know, your comment actually made my day. 

Dear Professor T. was still alive when I read LOTR (at age twelve). When The Silmarillion came out, I dove in (had to take a couple of runs at it--it's not an easy read) and it became one of my favorite books ever. I freely admit that Elfhunter is heavily Tolkien-inspired. 

Like you, I was sad when I realized there would be no more from my favorite Master. I set out to create a story and characters which were all mine, but from the vantage point of a BIG set of shoulders. As with all writers, I have my own style, but there's no question wherein it is rooted. You should read my Ph.D dissertation! 

I hope you stay all the way to the end.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Rie142

Ok so I am %50 into Ravenshade...    I have to stop reading every so often because I want to shake all of them.    It is so good.    The story really sucks you into it and you become so emotionally involved.  My heart starts to beat faster and I worry and fret.  Phew.  

When I am finished with this one I am wondering if I will have the stamina to read Outcast?    LOL    Of course I will.    

Time to go get on the elliptical trainer so I will be up to the challenge.


----------



## Archer

Rie: Exercise well! 
(And, DO let me know when you get to the end, won't you?)


----------



## Rie142

archer said:


> Rie: Exercise well!
> (And, DO let me know when you get to the end, won't you?)


I will let you know when I get to the end. This has been a fantastic journey.


----------



## Archer

Rie142 said:


> The story really sucks you into it...


Rie, I'm sure glad for the last three words there. 

Weekly Alterran update: 
COVER ART is in the painting stage. Man...it's a little bit complicated (much like the Ravenshade cover). Hope I can pull it off!
It's got to at least be good enough for pre-pub review copies. 
So far about eight hours' work in it. More illustrations in process--I'd like to have almost a dozen before we're ready to print.

Tip10: Your copy of Elfhunter is packaged and ready to mail. It will go out today.

EVERYONE ELSE: IF I still owe you a book, remind me, okay?


----------



## Tip10

THANKS Archer!!

Reserving a special spot on the shelf for it --- let's see Eddings, Marks, McCaffrey, Tolkien ---- yep will fit in quite well!! 

Just got started in Fire-Heart yesterday -- pity I have to work for a living! -- Already to the point I don't want to put it down!!


----------



## Putnam

Greetings Archer and Hello to everyone! I have been off line lots over the last week because I have been painting the interior of my house. I just could not look at it anymore and need some bright fresh color. Anyway, I am so excited and had to share this news with everyone. My novel is being featured! Here is the link: *http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=159*

My second novel is being released in February! Life is good. Well, I'll get caught up now and start reading all the activity on this thread.

R.M. Putnam


----------



## Rie142

archer said:


> Rie: Exercise well!
> (And, DO let me know when you get to the end, won't you?)


Well exercise went by the wayside.  I have finished *Ravenshade*. I am sad and yet relieved, my eyes are burning and my head is tired. Gee I wonder if that is because I have read since about 4am.  I finally came up for food about 1 hour ago. Thank you for this lovely series of books.

I loved the ending. I have all these questions but I won't ask them. I will wait until the next story is out and see if they are answered. Now I will go and reread them and see what I missed by reading to quickly the first time. Ah.. My friends await me on a journey, I will be off now.


----------



## Archer

Rie...probably the biggest question you are asking cannot be answered--even by me. 
Know what I mean?

I'm SO glad you enjoyed the journey so far. Sorry about the burning eyes and lack of food thing!  

(Hi, R.M.! Congrats on being featured.)


----------



## Rie142

archer said:


> Rie...probably the biggest question you are asking cannot be answered--even by me.
> Know what I mean?
> 
> I'm SO glad you enjoyed the journey so far. Sorry about the burning eyes and lack of food thing!


Ah well a good book is worth those small discomforts. Yes I know the biggest question and my heart will answer it.  I can always hope. Yes I do know what you mean.

Ah I feel so satisfied. Thank you for such a wonderful read. Forgot to add that I am looking forward to the next book.


----------



## geoffthomas

You are sucked in.
And it is futile to resist.
I am so ensnared that I will soon re-read all three books.
I must have more Alterra.


----------



## Archer

Geoff et.al: 
I find myself in an interesting dilemma. 
Outcaste is, in a way, a continuation of the trilogy (though it is not a part of it). I must craft it so that it can be enjoyed by readers who have not yet read the first three books, whilst not re-hashing the plotline or re-developing already well developed characters. There is the temptation in the first few chapters to re-hash and throw too much at a new reader at once. 

Anyone have any words of wisdom for me?

(And Rie...you are MOST welcome! Feel free to write to me any time with questions or comments. You've been absorbed into the Alterran collective! Farath talam!)

Now, for your enjoyment, here are two pages of 'Outcaste' (not yet back from the editor).





It was always chilly in the forest at night. The encircling trees stood tall and skeletal around the tiny clearing, their trunks just visible in the light of the campfire. After sunset, trees were the enemy. The rustling of their wind-blown leaves masked the sounds of approaching feet, and they provided cover for the hunters. There was no moon tonight, which made things worse. 

It wasn’t that he couldn’t see in the near-total darkness, for his eyes were keen in that regard. But he had finally risked a small fire, for Twyla was cold, and he could not refuse her. She had stayed with him when the rest of the Clan had moved on.  It was because of his weakness—his frailty—that they were still in harm’s way. 

He felt a hand on his arm, and he started a little, but it was only Twyla, his little sister, now grown.  She had a life-mate and children of her own. They had gone with the rest of the Clan—children must be protected. Only she had stayed behind to care for him. He looked into her eyes, reading the message in them.

(That’s what good sisters do.)

Though the trees were unfriendly, it was not so with all creatures of the night. As long as one could hear them hooting, chirping, buzzing, and click-clacking, one was probably safe from the hunters, or so he had been told by the lore-master.  There were plenty of night-creatures giving voice tonight, though their tempo was slower due to the chill in the air. That meant the hunters were occupied elsewhere tonight…didn’t it?

What if the lore-master was wrong?

He pulled his ragged cloak tighter, hating to leave the fire.  He hated even more that he must ask Twyla to leave it, for she loved staring into the ever-changing, red-golden coals, and she had only recently stopped shivering. 

(We must move on…I am afraid to linger here.)

The fear leapt into Twyla's eyes at once, though she tried to conceal it. She knew what the hunters could do, though she had never actually seen one. Very few of their people had, and their descriptions were incomplete—shadowed beings that would come on you by night or by day, striking without sound or sight, killing anyone who set foot in the forest only because it was within their power to do so. The only way to safely lay eyes on a hunter was to come upon the remains of a dead one, and that did not happen often. 

All of a sudden, the fire was too bright and the smoke too obvious. Why had he ever built it? They had to extinguish it and move on. He suffocated the glowing, welcome warmth with damp soil as Twyla whimpered at the loss of comfort, lifting her eyes to the tiny patch of sky visible through the canopy. It was going to start raining at any minute.

He heard the rumble of approaching thunder before they had managed another half mile. He was still limping, though things were improving and he would soon be able to walk with fair speed. Perhaps they would catch up with the others tomorrow.  For now, the storm would be their friend. The hunters would not stay in the trees, for the wind and the lightning made them unsafe. Hunters were much less dangerous on the ground.

The storm rose and enveloped the forest, bringing wind and lightning. Twyla hated the bright stabs of light and terrifying noise--they both did—but there was some satisfaction in the helplessness of the trees. They would fall to the lightning if they were so fated, and there was nothing they could do about it. Even the mightiest of them would fall, though even in death they were enemies, crushing the life from the unlucky. 

They drew near to the boundaries of the forest as the storm waned--only a little farther and they would be safe from the hunters. They had survived the violence of the weather, though they were soaking wet and cold to the bone by now. Twyla began to whimper, and at first he thought she whimpered with the cold again. He could not blame her.

Then his eye was drawn to an unfamiliar shape, just visible in the last flickers of the retreating storm. It obviously did not belong among the trees, hanging upside down with arms splayed at odd angles, several feathered shafts jutting from the flesh. Twyla’s whimpering grew with the next flash of light, for she could see the blank, staring eyes of her life-mate and she knew the hunters had taken him. She drew several random, gasping breaths and lurched forward before he could stop her. She made no other sound—she was only another rain-soaked, grey shape for the hunters to aim at. 

(Twyla! Stop! They will see you!)

His thoughts reached her and she hesitated, looking back over her shoulder at him. It was the last time he would see her eyes with life in them—full of grief and terror. She whispered his name.

The hunters fell on her from the shadows, cutting her throat as if she had never mattered to anyone. He crouched in the dark, trying to remain hidden, trying not to scream as his sister’s blood sprayed from her severed airway. Her last cries would never be heard.

They cast her body aside—his little sister who had never harmed anyone in her life--and he moaned as the terrible loss cut into his heart like a blade. One of them heard him. Its head snapped around; long, wet locks of hair whipping in the last of the wind. They were like wolves…when one became wary, they all did. They turned bright, fiery eyes toward his hiding-place, narrowing their gaze, their lips drawn back to expose their unnaturally white teeth. He saw them in every detail—tall and slender like the trees; strange, unnaturally long ears surrounded by impossibly long hair that hung in slack, soaking-wet strands down their backs. Their skin was pale and their eyes were enormous, blazing with a light that was absolutely cold. Their blades, impeccably forged, glittered in the last lights of the storm as they moved toward him. One of them snarled like a beast, but the others were absolutely silent. They had seen him, they were coming for him, and there was nothing he could do about it.

His courage had died along with his sister, and it could not prevent his terrified screams. It was those screams which woke him from the dream…the same dream he had every day. He woke with the same question—the same contradiction—burning in his mind.

Did they not know it was wrong to kill without cause?


----------



## Rie142

archer said:


> Geoff et.al:
> I find myself in an interesting dilemma.
> Outcaste is, in a way, a continuation of the trilogy (though it is not a part of it). I must craft it so that it can be enjoyed by readers who have not yet read the first three books, whilst not re-hashing the plotline or re-developing already well developed characters. There is the temptation in the first few chapters to re-hash and throw too much at a new reader at once.
> 
> Anyone have any words of wisdom for me?
> 
> (And Rie...you are MOST welcome! Feel free to write to me any time with questions or comments. You've been absorbed into the Alterran collective! Farath talam!)


I think you will do fine with Outcaste. You can make references to what happened in the other books but you don't have to rehash the whole thing. It is gonna be great. They will want to go and read the first three just to find out more information about what the characters in Outcaste we referring to. Does that make sense? LOL


----------



## Archer

Yes, it does...I know I need to be VERY careful in those first chapters, though.  
(I posted two pages of Outcaste in the previous message...enjoy!)


----------



## Rie142

I need more...        

That is very good.  Ok you can relax now you have already sucked me in.    LOL


----------



## mom2karen

Ack!  I love it, but it wasn't enough!  I hope it gets published soon.


----------



## ibrewalot

archer said:


> Geoff et.al:
> I find myself in an interesting dilemma.
> Outcaste is, in a way, a continuation of the trilogy (though it is not a part of it). I must craft it so that it can be enjoyed by readers who have not yet read the first three books, whilst not re-hashing the plotline or re-developing already well developed characters. There is the temptation in the first few chapters to re-hash and throw too much at a new reader at once.
> 
> Anyone have any words of wisdom for me?
> 
> (And Rie...you are MOST welcome! Feel free to write to me any time with questions or comments. You've been absorbed into the Alterran collective! Farath talam!)


Archer, the more interesting question is how do you tell your readers who pick up Outcaste about the trilogy? If they liked what they only just found out about Outcaste enough to buy it, they would surely like the trilogy, right? Perhaps let your new Outcaste readers know in a prologue or an introduction a smidgen about the trilogy and the characters therein. That will pique their interest enough afford themselves the enjoyment of much more before starting Outcaste and your "how do I keep from rehashing" problem disappears.

I had to smile tonight since I read your post to Rie earlier today and only just tonight came across the words, "Farath talam!" in ElfHunter.


----------



## Archer

Hmmm...you know, I thought about a prologue. I know that I would have been lost without one in LOTR, for example. It would be up to the reader to make certain he/she actually _reads _ the prologue first...

...I can live with that. I'll ask my very knowledgeable consultants at ASI what they think. I can tell you this: When an author throws too many characters into the mix at once, I stop reading. I can't keep them straight, and I don't want to work that hard. Regrettably, it will be tough to do that in Outcaste due to the story arc. It starts in a place where there are many characters interacting.

Hmmm...what to do, what to do...

Thanks for your capable assistance! 
You guys are the best.


----------



## geoffthomas

I think that if the arc stands on its own there is no need to recap.
You can subtly make reference to the prior trilogy and events and people from it without wasteful explanations.
The story will still be enjoyable and those who have read the first books will know "more".

I think the best authors do this.
Each book is wonderful by itself.

Terry Brooks Wrote his Shanara books and then wrote the Word and the Void trilogy.
He never made it perfectly clear that the W&V books came before and tied into the Shanara books.
Until he wrote the Gypsy Morph books and bridged between them.
You still do not need to know about where things came from or where they were going to enjoy his work.

And I would maintain that I can read any of the ElfHunter books by itself.
And completely enjoy it.
It brings an extra dimension to have read all three in order.
But it is not necessary.

Just sayin......


----------



## Archer

Okay, Geoff, point taken! 
Do you believe a prologue can do harm?
I suppose I'm wondering if I should worry about including one. 
One thing I'm planning to do is re-work chapter 2 (where most of the 'catch up' happens), tease out whever information I can save for later, and see if I can introduce it at another point in the book. 

I'll be SO glad when I can just 'Get on with the story!'

(BTW...cover art is coming swimmingly! I plan to scan it and post it for your enjoyment next week.)


----------



## mom2karen

Since you don't need the prologue for the readers to understand the story, what about putting something at the end of the book.  Either descriptions of each book, or excerpts from them (with amazon links for the ebooks).


----------



## ibrewalot

I'm not a writer by any means, but as a reader I really like books that have a prologue set the stage and then Chapter 1 really gets into the story in earnest.  For Alterra, a prologue could maybe just touch on the main characters and the setting/situation at the end of RavenShade if it's pertinent.  The with Chapter 1 you're off and running...if Outcaste stands on its own and the reader skipped the prologue, no big loss for them but they may have to pay more attention as characters develop in the first few chapters.  

Please take this with a grain of salt...this may just be the way "I" think.  Remember, I read the glossary first before starting ElfHunter so I was somewhat familiar with the characters and their origins (not that I didn't also bookmark it and refer back to it during the story all the time!  Thanx so much for providing it in the first place!).  

Also, I'm not yet done with ElfHunter and "my" perception of Alterra is likely 2.5 books behind the rest of you so what I'm putting out here may be OBE.


----------



## Archer

Okay...thanks to all of your input, I am now rippin' the snot out of Chapter 2 AND writing a prologue which may or may not be included and which may be ignored by all if desired.  

Thanks!! Cover art, she is feeneesh-ed!


----------



## Guest

Archer, I finally got the Kindle version of "Elfhunter" (PC Kindle...). It's next on my list to read once I finish Abercrombie.


----------



## Tip10

Archer, 
Received my book today -- THANKS for you generosity!!

Am currently travelling with "The Company" in the Northern Mountains in Fire-heart -- no time to post -- must hurry along!!  Much left to read!!


----------



## Archer

Ha! Well...better keep up, Tip! They'll never make it without you!  

(Hi, Derek! Congratulations on your new Kindle!)


----------



## Lynn

Why did I read this thread at 10pm! I must not start reading Elfhunter tonight or I fear I will be up all night and I must go to work in the morning. Looking forward to getting assimilated. I am sorry to admit I had downloaded Elfhunter awhile ago and it got lost in the TBR list. Now I have all 3 loaded up and ready to go starting this weekend.

Lynn L


----------



## geoffthomas

Lynn,
You are in for a treat.
Please come back and let us all know how you like these books.
I am a fan.


----------



## Archer

LYNN! Corgicorgicorgicorgi!

Must...Have...CORGI...animation!

(I hope you enjoy the books, too.  I have five Pembrokes and we just LOVE them!)


----------



## Lynn

archer said:


> LYNN! Corgicorgicorgicorgi!
> 
> Must...Have...CORGI...animation!
> 
> (I hope you enjoy the books, too. I have five Pembrokes and we just LOVE them!)


I found it on photobucket-

I have just one now and he is 12yrs old

Lynn L


----------



## Archer

We have five...oldest one is nine. 
Wally
Galahad (mighty sire of Miss Fuzzby and Isabeau, life-mate of Fiona)
Fiona
Miss Fuzzby
Isabeau


I hope your wonderful Corgi lives a very long time. What's his name? 

(Oh, yes, and welcome to the readership!)


----------



## Guest

OK I couldn't resist looking at Elfhunter whilst I'm finishing off The Blade Itself. I ended up reading ten pages because I like your style. There's a fair bit of exposition (which goes against the grain of modern fantasy) and yet it's what I like when it's used well. I think you achieve this along with some nice moments of suspense. I also like the brave innovations like the italicised elf tranaslation. I'm looking forward to the rest (I'll probably get the paperback so I can read it to my son). Abercrombie, on the other hand, was quite fun for forty or so pages but now I'm left with wit, pace and satire but not very much else. It's a good black comedy but doesn't engage me on any other level (yet).


----------



## Archer

Derek:

(whew!) You know, I sometimes catch flak for both my narrative style (which is what I like to read and therefore is what I write) and my 'odd' formatting. (Okay, might we refer to it as 'idiosyncratic'?) The Elvish italics annoy some readers mightily, though they seem to adjust. They get less prevalent as the story progresses, mostly because the Elves are surrounded by more non-Elvish folk. They also get a lot more comfortable speaking Aridani (mannish). For some reason, I have always been 'allergic' to double-quotes, also. I'm trying to get over that one. I was intrigued by your post in another topic this morning in which you refer to looking back over your earlier works and having suggestions for yourself. 

Perhaps you'd like to become a member of AWCSMWI--('Awk-sum-wee') Otherwise known as 'Authors who can't stop messin' with it'. We even have an official club anthem.


----------



## ibrewalot

I'm one of those readers that really likes the elvish italics...it lets me "hear" the words in italics differently than those spoken in the common tongue.  

As I draw to the end of ElfHunter I do have a question though.  Why is the pricing different for FireHeart than it is for both ElfHunter and for RavenShade?  They are certainly all three affordable and a definite bargain for the enjoyment I've received so far, but should I expect more from FireHeart?  I would have expected RavenShade to be the same as FireHeart (and I would have gladly paid it) so it's more of a curiosity question than anything.


----------



## Archer

An excellent question. Ravenshade should actually have been increased a long time ago, but I am a lazy you-know-what and I keep forgetting to 'just do it'. It will be the same as Fire-heart one of these days. Elfhunter will always remain at the introductory price. I look at it this way--if you love it, you won't mind paying six bucks for the rest of the story. If you don't love it, you haven't invested much. Make sense?
Ravenshade came out at 99 cents as an introductory speacial. So did Fire-heart (thirty days). I remembered to change Fire-heart...

Get 'em while they're cheap!  

(See? Your reaction to the italics is exactly what I was hoping for. Sometimes it's important to the 'feel' if the scene that the characters are speaking Elvish, also. This way I avoid the constant use of 'he replied in the Elven-tongue,' etc.)


----------



## Lynn

I am having no problems with the elvish italiacs either. Am enjoying the book thus far, not far into it (chapter 10) but I don't have much free time as of late.

My corgi is Rudy

Lynn L


----------



## Archer

Lynn:

Tell Rudy that Wally says 'hi'. He wants to know if Rudy gets to sleep in the bed with you. Wally is the only house Corgi with that privilege. Our old Yorkie, 'Critter', also gets to sleep with us. 

Have you read 'Corgiville Fair' by Tasha Tudor? Wonderful! It's a kids' book, but the artwork alone is worth purchase. She was a remarkable woman.


----------



## Guest

Archer - my scrupulosity would make my membership to such a group insufferable. It took countless readings, re-writes, and implementing advice of editors before I let Shader go. I deliberately didn't read it again for fear of finding things I didn't like (there will always be such things - no matter how many times I re-write). I've noticed a few (not errors - more stylistic preferences) whilst reading it to my son, but in the main I'm happy with it. Once it's published I don't like to think too much about these matters. It's out there and it is what it is...

The interesting thing for me is that the trilogy evolves stylisitcally. Book 2 is more action based and has fewer points of view. It dramatically cuts back on exposition but does have some odd narratorial asides. Book 3 is in the first person and has lots of reflection. The idea is to mirror the changes in plot and character. It's risky but fun to write.

I am glad to discover your writing style though. I'm tired of the new style of fantasy. I like story-telling and a narratorial voice. I like books to be different to films (many new fantasies read like films).


----------



## Lynn

Archer- Rudy does not sleep on the bed, I am afraid he would hurt himself getting off. He never has wanted to stay on the bed, too warm I think.

Love Tasha Tudors corgiville books, I have 3 of them. Those are books that would not transfer to the kindle well. At least not until there is color available!

Lynn L


----------



## Archer

Update: 

Have heard from first few beta-readers (none of whom have read the trilgogy). Their feedback has been invaluable as it will help Outcaste 'stand alone'.

Cover art is done. I'd post it here if I knew how...it's a jpg in 'my pictures' so I don't think I can use the 'inset image' link thingie. If anyone would like to see it and can tell me how to share, I'll post it!

Derek--Y'know, there's room in the fantasy writing world for both the 'living screenplay' and the narrative. I don't understand why we all have to jump on a bandwagon. I totally agree with you--they produce entirely different 'feel' to the reader. Me...I like narrative style, and that's what I write. I cannot tell you how many people have advised me to conform to the more active, less descriptive style of modern fantasy, but I have many loyal readers who enjoy both styles. That's my point--there's room for well-executed examples of both.

Just because there is a narrative presence in a story doesn't mean it can't be exciting, contain heaps of action, and evoke plenty of emotion.  


Lynn--Rudy ROCKS! (Wally expects me to lift him up and down from our bed so he can't hurt himself. Spoiled rotten Corgi!  )


----------



## ibrewalot

archer said:


> Update:
> 
> Cover art is done. I'd post it here if I knew how...it's a jpg in 'my pictures' so I don't think I can use the 'inset image' link thingie. If anyone would like to see it and can tell me how to share, I'll post it!


Archer...PM sent for how-to.


----------



## Archer

Oops! Technical malfunction. I will re-post the art later. Sorry about that!

(Geoffery and Mom2karen got to see it, though!)


----------



## geoffthomas

Kewl.
thanks for sharing this.


----------



## mom2karen

Wonderful!


----------



## ibrewalot

Finished ElfHunter last night and clicked straight over to FireHeart...I absolutely LOVE knowing I have all three stacked up behind each other ready for me to read and I have hours of Alterra in front of me.  And by the time I finish RavenShade, Outcaste will be ready, right?  Hmmmm?


----------



## Rie142

ibrewalot said:


> Finished ElfHunter last night and clicked straight over to FireHeart...I absolutely LOVE knowing I have all three stacked up behind each other ready for me to read and I have hours of Alterra in front of me. And by the time I finish RavenShade, Outcaste will be ready, right? Hmmmm?


I spent a week reading one book after another. Then I started over. LOL Had to make sure I didn't miss anything.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Archer.
Nag.
Nag.
We want outcaste.

Please...............


----------



## Archer

Okay, so here's the new cover art! 'Outcaste' shall have fine raiment to wear, methinks! 

(I hope you guys like it!)

Geoff! You'll have it soooooonn...I'm still editing, the line editor has sent back her manuscript (I haven't received it yet, though), and I need to make sure it's pretty well polished before I let it out to too many beta-readers. HOWEVER...you are definitely on the list of Beta readers!


----------



## Winter9

Fingers crossed that Ravenshade will be the same low price when I get money soon...

Looking really forward to read it, will buy all three at the same time if the price is down still on Ravenshade I think. I'm just broke for three to four days :/


----------



## Archer

Winter9 said:


> Fingers crossed that Ravenshade will be the same low price when I get money soon...
> 
> Looking really forward to read it, will buy all three at the same time if the price is down still on Ravenshade I think. I'm just broke for three to four days :/


Winter, I don't think you've got anything to worry about there. I'm so deep into editing that I barely come up for air these days, let alone messin' with Kindle pricing! Wouldn't wait more than a couple of weeks, though. Just in case...


----------



## Winter9

Yay thanks   I have got money before that! Not that your books aren't worth more, but you know I want many books, and I am from Norway, so I pay an extra fee $2 for every book I buy...


----------



## Archer

Winter9 said:


> Yay thanks  I have got money before that! Not that your books aren't worth more, but you know I want many books, and I am from Norway, so I pay an extra fee $2 for every book I buy...


Extra $2! Bummer! Well, at least you can get books internationally on your Kindle now.  I can get myself in BIG trouble buying lots of books for my Kindle. NOW I have to buy Cyberdrome...Weight of Blood...and so on and so on!

Welcome to the wonderful world of e-books, Kindle, and indie fantasy! When the time is right, Elfhunter will be waiting.


----------



## Winter9

I don't mind the extra fee that much, I get to have a kindle!!! And i love the kindle too.. But off course, always love books with low price that I want because it means more food for my kindle. Have you read In Her Name too? 

I'm totally lost in Kindleworld


----------



## Rie142

archer said:


> Okay, so here's the new cover art! 'Outcaste' shall have fine raiment to wear, methinks!
> 
> (I hope you guys like it!)
> 
> Geoff! You'll have it soooooonn...I'm still editing, the line editor has sent back her manuscript (I haven't received it yet, though), and I need to make sure it's pretty well polished before I let it out to too many beta-readers. HOWEVER...you are definitely on the list of Beta readers!


I love the cover art. The picture is amazing. I really do love it. Ok so I can't wait to find out who's hand that is.


----------



## Winter9

It's beautiful! 

I just LOVE LOVE LOVE being able to communicate with the authors while reading their books


----------



## Ricky Sides

Archer,

I think that's a fantastic piece of art. Well done!

Ricky


----------



## Archer

Winter:  So do I!

Ricky...thanks.  

Marie...wouldn't YOU like to know? (heheheh!)


I finished my next-to-last edit today after two weeks' work. Now all I need is the copy back from the line editor...
...(shudder!)

Outcaste is now ready for beta-readers. Geoff...get ready, me lad! Coming your way. 

(And, btw, GO COLTS!)


----------



## geoffthomas

Got yer back, archer.


----------



## Emily King

archer said:


> Outcaste is now ready for beta-readers. Geoff...get ready, me lad! Coming your way.


Archer, if you're looking for beta-readers... <raising hand> 

Also, your cover art is amazing! I love your work, writing as well as art...


----------



## Archer

Geoff, you've got mail.

E, send me a pm, will you?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

*casts resurrection on thread*

Howdy Archer, just swinging in to let ya know I bought the first book in the series (free preview? pfft, gimme the book). Will be reading it soon, and hope to get a review up when I can.

You better be good. You have indie-hype. *grin*

David

p.s.

For one brief, shining moment, my book was listed 3 slots above yours. I screenshot it and danced in my chair. It has, um, since fallen. A lot. Hopefully I'll be back in contention soon


----------



## Archer

Howdy, Most Worthy Colleague!

(ummm...what's 'indie-hype'?)

I bought yours a couple of days ago...will read it 'ere long. Sounds like something I'd like! (I didn't require a sample either.)
Now be warned--Elfhunter is YA appropriate and yes, there are two chapters of romance in it. Trust me, it won't damage your manly-manliness.  

I suppose it's kinda neat to be held up as a target to be skewered. May we all reach our readership goals!

(Line edits of Outcaste will be done tonight!! Yay!!)


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Indie-hype: An indie writer with a respectable amount of hype surrounding their work.

And you're not a target to be -skewered-, you're a goal to reach, and then, in lofty daydreams, surpass. The real reason I took a screenshot, actually, is that I was 2 spots above one of R.A Salvatore's Drizzt books, and considering I read about everything he ever wrote during my high school years, that was beyond bizarre to see. I just happened to notice yours was up there too, which only added to my giddiness.

And pfft about romance and the threat of YA. Half my series is about the domestication of a wild half-orc into a cuddly warrior, and its got its own love story. As long as I don't have to suffer through Twilight-esque statements of creepy love and devotion, I'll endure 

David


----------



## Archer

Sorry, David. 
'Skewering targets' is an archer's reference. Understandable mistake. 
Your book is nestled safely in my Kindle, waiting for me to read it. I'm excited! I like your premise. 
I've been wondering about starting a thread called the 'fantasy authors' den' or something like that, wherein we could all post each other without being perceived as 'bumping'? There are many grand fantasy writers here on Kindleboards, and we might just get a lively discussion going!

(Confession--I have an _ancient_ screen-shot of the_ Elfhunter _ Amazon page (DTV) whereon my sales rank is, like, 6,000-something. Of course, it was a fleeting moment, but it WAS a moment!)


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey it is NOT self-bumping to respond to genuine questions or praise.
Even from another author.
I would bump this thread not only to get Ms. Marks more exposure but to make sure that KindleBoarders get a chance to become aware of the neat ElfHunter books.  I don't for fear I would be accused of trying to up my post count.

I do like the idea of a fantasy book discussion thread though.
And you know, if a regular member started it then it could go in the Book Corner rather than having to be in the Book Bazaar.

Hmmmmmm.

Just sayin......


----------



## Archer

geoffthomas said:


> Hey it is NOT self-bumping to respond to genuine questions or praise.
> Even from another author.
> I would bump this thread not only to get Ms. Marks more exposure but to make sure that KindleBoarders get a chance to become aware of the neat ElfHunter books. I don't for fear I would be accused of trying to up my post count.
> 
> I do like the idea of a fantasy book discussion thread though.
> And you know, if a regular member started it then it could go in the Book Corner rather than having to be in the Book Bazaar.
> 
> Hmmmmmm.
> 
> Just sayin......


But Geoff--you're a Shakespeare already! What comes after that? ('God?')
Of what advantage is an elevated post-count? 
(I wanna be a Shakespeare, too! )

I think some enterprising 'regular member' should start something somewhere. There are threads asking for recommendations over there, but no real 'discussion' threads as yet. Would just give me ONE MORE reason to visit!

And as long as I'm here...HOWDY DAVID!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

archer said:


> Your book is nestled safely in my Kindle, waiting for me to read it. I'm excited! I like your premise.


Awww. Happy words make David happy. And I noticed you found me on the Amazon's "Shamelessly promote your own fantasy" thread, or whatever its titled. First the stalker, and now I am the stalked.

HOWDY!

David


----------



## Putnam

Merry Meet Archer,
Just stopping by to say hello.  I am so excited to finally get my second book published. Now I am taking a short break and just sitting back happily diving into my long list of books to read. Kindle has made it easy for me to read lots of books without breaking my budget or worrying about storage space.

I am so glad that I got involved in these discussion groups. True I think I joined too many and can't keep up. I always end up back where I started with the Shameless group, such wonderful people. I wish we call all meet for coffee. 

Oh yeah, I do have a question, how in the world do I set it up for my book covers to appear in my posts. I went through it all and submitted it and it appeared to take but still no image like everyone elses.  Everything always seems twice as hard for me. 

Anyway, I need Sleep desperately.


Bright Blessings,
Rose


----------



## Archer

Oh, ROSE! I'm so _happy_ for you! Congratulations!!
It really is kind of a 'birth', isn't it?

Get some sleep. You've earned it.

I'll send you a private message re: the signature link, okay? 
EDIT!!
Okay, so I thought I'd try to fix my signature so that all three of my book covers are displayed. That way, I'd be sure to give you good advice. As you can see, I was not successful! You should probably ask someone who is more knowledgeable than I am! I followed the instructions, but no luck. In fact, Fire-heart is gone now, too. Phooey.


----------



## Archer

What's black and white and read all over?

Well, it's not Elfhunter...Elfhunter's green (mostly). However, you, yes, YOU can own hours (and hours and hours) of epic fantasy enjoyment for the ridiculously low price of 0.99 + 2.99 + 0.99 = less than 5 bucks! If you enjoy YA-appropriate epic fantasy (with illustrations, yet!) give the trilogy a try! 



(This is my actual 'weekly post')


----------



## Guest

Archer, your new cover is incredible - I think it's the best yet. Congratulations. That is one picture that deserves to be framed and put in my study!!!


----------



## Archer

derekprior said:


> Archer, your new cover is incredible - I think it's the best yet. Congratulations. That is one picture that deserves to be framed and put in my study!!!


Derek, I can arrange that. I'll probably run some prints of it. I'll send you one.


----------



## Guest

Thank you! That would be wonderful.


----------



## Guest

BTW - I found a print copy of Elfhunter on Amazon UK. It's en route and looks set to be next week's bedtime reading for the boy. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Archer

Derek, my friend, do me a favor--when you do get it, let me know. I'll want to ask a question about it.

How old is the young man? I have forgotten. I hope he loves it!


----------



## Chad Winters

archer said:


> Trust me, it won't damage your manly-manliness.


*PHEW!!*


----------



## Archer

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> *PHEW!!*


Of course, I have to say that...perhaps it's really part of a nefarious plot against the forces of manly-manliness?

...Nah. I LOVE manly-manliness!

(Guys--this weekend is the great galley-proofing! I can practically SMELL the presses now!) Hey, Emily--you're first in line for a 'reading copy'.


----------



## Emily King

Whoo-hoo! Awesome!


----------



## Winter9

Bought he first and the third. I wil buy the second to, but don't have the money right now. For me books are $2 more than in America. Looking forward to it, but reading to many books right now hehe.


----------



## Archer

Ah, Winter! 

That's the beauty of your Kindle. You might not get around to them for a long time, but when you do, they'll be as 'fresh as the day you downloaded'. I've got the start to a respectable library growing within my eager e-reader. I can only read one at a time, but I'll read them all eventually.

When you do get around to the trilogy, DO make sure you read the books in order (unless you enjoy the slightly surreal).

(BTW, I think it stinks that you have to pay more $$!) Welcome to the (eventual) readership!


----------



## Winter9

Of course I will read them in order! Because of the low price on the third, I bought that first. Not because I don't want you to have more money, but I just have so many books on my wishlist! 

I'm looking forward to them! Guess I'm kind of lucky, having three at a time to read, not having to wait. 

I do read more books than at the same time, but I do it after what I'm in the mood for. I have finished The Legend of Oescienne, The Finding, and I now read Dragonflight, Crime and Punishment, Jane Eyre, In Her Name and When God speaks your name. hehe maybe to many.


----------



## Annalog

I was fortunate to receive an autographed copy of Elfhunter (see Giving Elves thread). I asked that the autograph be to my two granddaughters (12 and 8 ). I had lunch today with my daughter and granddaughters and learned that the oldest one (wearing glasses) is writing a PowerPoint book report on Elfhunter. Due to the length of the book, her 7th grade teacher approved that this one book report will be sufficient for quarter. (My granddaughter took the book to school so that it could be approved.) She is nearly at the halfway point and the book report is due in two weeks. She told me she is enjoying the story but some of the character names are slowing her down. 

I also received permission to post the picture my daughter took when the girls opened their Christmas present.








These two love getting good books as presents!


----------



## Archer

Annalog:

SQUEEEeeeeeeeEE! I love it. Thanks for the wonderful photo!

(A powerpoint? I wish I could see that--I'll bet it's a 'first'.)


----------



## Annalog

Archer:
After I heard about the book report, I said I was going to post in your thread on KB. My granddaughter said she would send me a copy of the PowerPoint book report when it is finished and that I could send it to you.


----------



## Archer

Okay...tell her I'll trade for a copy of 'Fire-heart'!


----------



## Annalog

I did. She squealed as well. (I think my daughter's bluetooth car phone was in danger of damage. Her daughter's voice range matches hers at that age. ) My granddaughter also corrected me. She has to finish the book in two weeks and then she starts on the PowerPoint book report at the beginning of the school quarter. I will e-mail it to you as soon as I receive it.


----------



## Archer

Almost ready...
...finishing up a couple of illustrations. I appreciate editors more and more every day. A few beta-readers have responded, a few haven't, but their feedback has been very helpful in putting the polish on!

Fingers crossed, everybody!


----------



## Emily King

Archer, did you send me anything? I didn't know if I was a beta, but I haven't seen anything in my inbox.

-Emily


----------



## Archer

Hey, Emily!

You were supposed to get the post-professionally-edited version, but unless you have InDesign there's no way you can open it. I had decided to send you a hard copy of the 'review copy'. 
(A copy of the copy of the copy?) That way you can give input on cover stuff, illustrations, and everything else (full package). I can still make changes for the final published version.


----------



## Emily King

That just made me think of the movie Multiplicity... "Copy of a copy - never quite as sharp as the original."

I was worried that I missed an email somewhere. Looking forward to seeing it!

Emily


----------



## geoffthomas

Working on the comments.


----------



## Archer

geoffthomas said:


> Working on the comments.


Oh...now I'm scared!

(Remember...it's been through two editors since you've seen it.)


----------



## Guest

Archer, my copy of Elfhunter has arrived. What was it you wanted to ask?

The book looks magnificent by the way. We have 20 pages of Shader to go and then we'll be starting. Theo is 8.


----------



## Archer

Hi, Derek:

I want to know which edition you have. 
Does it say 'Book one' one the cover, or not?
If not, does it have an arrow-point on the spine?


Placed illustrations in Outcaste yesterday. Checked formatting--beautiful, beautiful, beautiful! Archer is happy!
Still waiting for cover formatting, have to write back cover copy (harder than it sounds!) and render 2 more drawings (found a couple of perfect spots for them). We might have to tinker with ink saturation of covers to make sure they comply with the printing requirements.  Sometimes, I almost feel sorry for authors who don't have the pleasure of 'engineering' the complete presentation of their books.
Sometimes.


----------



## Guest

It has an arrow on the spine. It's a really polished look. How do you create your covers? Is it an Author House service? See, I'm already thinking ahead to publishng Book 2 and I've only just finished chapter 4.


----------



## Archer

derekprior said:


> It has an arrow on the spine. It's a really polished look. How do you create your covers? Is it an Author House service? See, I'm already thinking ahead to publishng Book 2 and I've only just finished chapter 4.


Okay. Now I know you have new edition with more pix. AuthorHouse is a subsidy publisher, which mean that they will do whatever you're willing to pay for. I have been very happy with the services I've received. Many of the folks who work there came out of the trads, and they know what they're doing! On their advice, the back cover copy was completely re-written and rearranged. Their graphics folks are talented people, as are their promo/marketing folks.

Thank you for the compliment on the presentation of Elfhunter. It really is as good as the production team and I could make it.

If you will send me your address, I'll send you a signature for it (made out to your son). Just send me a pm with your addy.


----------



## Archer

Derek: Your signature will be on its way tomorrow!



Hope the young lad enjoys it.


----------



## Guest

Thank you. We start reading Elfhunter tomorrow!


----------



## Guest

Theo's very impressed with Elfhunter so far (we're half way through chapter two). I love the pace and the detail. It's quite different to my usual material. I've not read Tolkien for about 30 years but there is something sylistically of The Hobbit in there, coupled with the breadth of LOTR.


----------



## Archer

(Whew!)  I'm so glad he's liking it, and I humbly bow to you for your kind words.
Well, tell Theo that there's a nice, fat blue doorstopper coming his way if he wants one! 

What's a fat blue doorstopper?
Well, he can pick one.

a. a long-dead, frozen opossum,
b. a woodchuck dressed in an Indianapolis Colts' t-shirt,
c. a copy of Fire-heart


----------



## Guest

Wow, he's very excited about that. Thank you. It took some deciding but C comes out on top!


----------



## Archer

Yay! (I really wanted to keep the opossum. It's such a lovely shade of blue!)


----------



## geoffthomas

Archer,
(speak to me unheard)

Pretty good stuff.
do you want remarks?
When will book two be ready?

You know me - impatient.


----------



## Archer

Aack! Geoff! Might I at least allow the ink to dry on book one? 
Ooh...you should see the cover! Yummy yum-yum!

I would love remarks (via pm, of course...mustn't spoil anything).
However, it's late to make changes at this point. HOWEVER...I will have another bite at the apple before the final version. 
You and Emily are on a VERY short list to receive reading copies.

(I will torment you with this: Book Two is going to reveal so much that we have not yet seen...I can hardly wait! 
The question you should be asking yourself is this: What happened to the three Asari who went east in the beginning?)

Mwahahahahaaaa!

--'Archer' (Keeper of the Blue Marsupial)


----------



## Archer

I hope I'm not violating any guidelines here, but I need to make an announcement (in the single Alterran thread...not counting the book giveaway thread which is looked at only by those who are playing the game).

Ravenshade is finally going up to 1.99 today.  It will stay there for the rest of March, whereupon it will increase to 2.99 (where it will remain indefinitely). It will no doubt take Amazon a few days to get the change made. You can still get it for the 'sale' price of 99 cents until then!  

No more posting in my own thread...I promise!
(Kindlefriends don't like it when one raises prices and doesn't tell them.)


----------



## M.S. Verish

I choose (B) a woodchuck dressed in an Indianapolis Colts' t-shirt.

I'm right, aren't I?


----------



## Archer

Arcturus!  I see they let you out of the 'Markanturian Curmudgeons' Home' today!

(heheheheheh!)


----------



## Lynn

Archer- I finally was able to really make the time to read Elfhunter this week during my vacation and enjoyed it immensely. I am looking forward to starting Fire-Heart soon. I am almost afraid to start- I have a feeling I won't be getting to bed early at all!

Lynn L.


----------



## Archer

Lynn said:


> Archer- I finally was able to really make the time to read Elfhunter this week during my vacation and enjoyed it immensely. I am looking forward to starting Fire-Heart soon. I am almost afraid to start- I have a feeling I won't be getting to bed early at all!
> 
> Lynn L.


Sleep is for the weak and sickly!
(Which reminds me, I need to go to bed now.) 
Glad you enjoyed EH!


----------



## Archer

Now that the contest has ended, I can get back to my regular weekly announcement:

Ravenshade has gone up to 1.99 (which I have been promising to do since January). It will remain there until the end of March, whereupon it will increase to 2.99 to match 'Fire-heart'. 

Elfhunter can still be had for 0.99, but I am toying with the idea of eventually increasing it (gradually) to $2.99, which appears to be the new standard 'relatively unknown' author price. That will still enable readers to purchase over 700,000 words of 'epic' for less than ten dollars. 

What do you think?


----------



## BTackitt

EPIC!


----------



## Archer

Hey, B:

In answer to your previous question, regrettably, I teach at an all-female resident College
(Saint Mary of-the-Woods). We have a thriving Equine Studies program there. It's regrettable because one must have indoor plumbing in order to attend my classes. We DO have several co-ed grad programs, a co-ed onlline degree program, and a co-ed distance learning program.


----------



## Tip10

Archer,
Coed grad programs with the Woodsie's??    
Almost enough to make me wanna go back to school!!  
Then again I'm of the era of the all male Rosie's!! My how times have changed!!  
Do they still lock the front gate at midnight?


Maybe I ought to add a note of explanation... 
I am quite familiar with the college Archer teaches at (really great place!) -- Eons upon eons ago I went to the then all-male engineering school (Rose Hulman) on the other side of town and spent a great deal of time fraternizing with the young ladies from across town. The engineering school is now coed but the Woods is still all female.


----------



## Darned Wizze

OK, I keep reading about it...but when am I going to be able to buy a copy of Outcaste?  I am so looking forward to this book.  The trilogy was just absolutely amazing.  I am a hooked reader for life! Again, oh when oh when are we going to be able to get hooked again?


----------



## Archer

Mr. Wizze:

Send me a private message, and let's talk.


----------



## Guest

Gosh, that Gorgon's a nasty piece of work. I have a very old character (who features rather prominently in The Archon's Assassin) who would love to have him round for tea...


----------



## Archer

derekprior said:


> Gosh, that Gorgon's a nasty piece of work. I have a very old character (who features rather prominently in The Archon's Assassin) who would love to have him round for tea...


 (In the words of Liza Dolittle...just you wait!)

Y'know what, Derek? After you've had the chance to become thoroughly familiar with Gorgon, and after I've had the pleasure of meeting the character in 'Archon's Assassin', we should craft a short story together wherein the two characters do exactly that! Wouldn't that be fun? I'll bet our mutual readers would LOVE it!

I've done similar things with another author friend of mine. He brought his main character into Alterra for a romp and we co-wrote a story. We'd take turns writing bits, e-mailing it back and forth. It was enjoyable and challenging to get our writing styles to merge.


----------



## geoffthomas

archer said:


> I've done similar things with another author friend of mine. He brought his main character into Alterra for a romp and we co-wrote a story. We'd take turns writing bits, e-mailing it back and forth. It was enjoyable and challenging to get our writing styles to merge.


And did you publish it so that "we" might read it?


----------



## Archer

geoffthomas said:


> And did you publish it so that "we" might read it?


Nope!

(Actually, it isn't quite finished yet. Tanner keeps hoping I'll get off my heinie, 'cause it's my turn!)
It might find its way to you one day, Geoff.


----------



## Archer

Hey, Kindlefriends...this is my 'book thread' as opposed to the contest thread (which is merely a way for me to exercise my passion for giving away free stuff). 

I know this is a Kindle forum, but many of you enjoy printed books, too. For some reason, Amazon has put the entire Alterran trilogy on sale this week. One can purchase it in all its glory, shipping included, for around fifty bucks. That's a LOT of epic for your book-buying dollar. If you've been thinking of acquiring a set for a special non-kindle friend or relative, this is a good time to do it. 
I'll send you signatures to place inside.

Just thought you'd like to know.


----------



## kcrady

Thank you for the heads-up, archer!  I just ordered my DTB copy of Ravenshade - now I'll have a complete set, as soon as the USPS decides to surrender the first two to me.  I'm expecting them to arrive any day now...


----------



## Guest

Archer -- that is a wonderful idea. The chap in question is the nefarious former friar, Dr Otto Blightey, Man of Science. He really is the foulest being in every sense. What fun they could both have with some trussed up elves, a hot poker and a bowl of jellied eels.


----------



## Archer

I see a villain sleep-over with games, Elven torture, and tasty snack foods!
Perhaps a pepperoni and Elf-eyeball pizza?


----------



## Guest

Yummy! Dr Otto could bring his "pear" (a quaint medieval torture device); he's also a dab hand with the stake.


----------



## Archer

derekprior said:


> Yummy! Dr Otto could bring his "pear" (a quaint medieval torture device); he's also a dab hand with the stake.


OUCH! (I know about that 'pear' thing!) 

Gorgon, it would seem, has a lot to learn from Dr. Otto.
However, he doesn't do a bad job _au natural_...


----------



## Guest

Yes, that Gorgon is a mean little critter, but like all good villains, very likeable. 

I'm almost finished with part one of Archon's. Part two is all about Otto Blightey in the dark forests of Germania. I'm almost too scared to start!


----------



## Archer

Ah! So, I'm not the only one who loves the bad guys! I didn't think so...(I can't wait to read about the nefarious Dr. Otto!).

Amazon has gone insane with my print books and has discounted the you-know-what out of them.
I can't even sell them this cheap (with free shipping). 
LOVE IT! I don't know how long it will last, though, and I don't know why they suddenly decide to do these things.
(The books are a third off right now.)  

Hey, folks who were participating in the give-away thread--we kind of got into a social mode, so Kcrady has started a new social thread called 'Elves just want to have fun' over in the 'Not Quite Kindle' category. Come over and join us if you like! We'd love to see you. Never know where that one will wander...anything goes in 'Not Quite Kindle'!


----------



## Annalog

Thanks for the Amazon update; I just ordered a complete set to donate to the local public library and am keeping the autographed copy for myself.


----------



## Lynn McNamee

I just want to say "Hi!" to Archer, so I can make a post with my new pic!

Of course, my new pic was painted & created by Archer.  

Isn't it cool?!!!

I still can't get the Amazon Blog Page to change, though.


----------



## geoffthomas

That IS cool.
Congratulations RedAdept.
And yes, isn't our archer talented beyond words - yes I did mean to say that - she is also a talented artist.

just sayin....


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

archer said:


> Kcrady has started a new social thread called 'Elves just want to have fun' over in the 'Not Quite Kindle' category. Come over and join us if you like! We'd love to see you. Never know where that one will wander...anything goes in 'Not Quite Kindle'!


I congratulate you on your devoted fans. 

CK


----------



## ibrewalot

Carolyn Kephart said:


> I congratulate you on your devoted fans.
> 
> CK


Easy to be a devoted fan when you have a devoted author.  archer is the best!


----------



## Archer

Aw, gee whiz, you guys! 
Thanks so much for making me feel special.  

And...I think I love you, Annalog! Libraries are my very favorite place to have books. Thanks so much for donating them!

Red, I think the new design looks amazing on the screen! If you would like to have the original, just say so.


----------



## Annalog

Archer, libraries provided books for me to read when I was growing up. My mom would take us to the library once a week in the summer and every other week the rest of the year. DH is a librarian at our local library where there is a shortage of good fantasy and SF suitable for YA. When we find good books, new or used, we donate what we can to encourage reading.


----------



## Archer

Anna: I just made a trip to my local county library today to replace their copies of my books. They have been read so many times they're falling apart. Kids are a bit rough on books. 

Regrettably, Amazon has come to its senses and the paperbacks are now back on their regular boring 15% discount.  
I hope some of my friends had the opportunity to get them for 1/3 off.


----------



## Archer

THIS is my weekly announcement, which corrects my previous post.

The *print books are back on sale!* (Gads...Amazon, just leave 'em there, willya?)

They're 1/3 off...very reasonable. If you've been thinking of acquiring them as gifts or for your very own shelf, this is a GOOD time.


(Be sure to check out the Elfhunter Book Klub starting April 1...LOVE to see you there! Come over an 'Read with the Author'!


----------



## Tip10

Cool!!  Just picked up Ravenshade to complete my collection.


----------



## Tip10

Hey Archer -- a question for you -- you may or may not know why but I've noticed that with your books there seems to be no link between the Kindle editions and the print editions. On many of the books there is a little box that indicates a book is available in another format -- as an example look at Caroyln's Wysard:









It shows the box with the links to the various formats.

I am in the process of posting reviews of your books (got 2 of the 3 done) and am posting them against the Kindle editions and noticed the lack of a connect between the two versions. It also looks like reviews posted against one version of Carolyn's book cross over to the other -- on yours this seems not to be the case. There are some great reviews on your printed editions that don't cross over to the Kindle editions and vice versa. I'd love to see you get all the credit due you and, let's face it, a single 5 star review of the K edition (even though its a well written glowing review) certainly doesn't carry the weight of 14 5 star reviews on the printed version and those looking at the printed version are missing out by not seeing that review on the K edition.....

As Geoff would say ---- Just sayin....


----------



## Archer

I know. I've tried many times to correct this...the books have the same ISBN, they have the same title and author...I don't get it. Neither does Amazon, because nothing ever happens. Fire-heart is fine--no worries. Sigh. In the meantime, if you would like, you can post your (marvelous!) reviews on the print book pages. We need all the help we can get. 
If Zon ever fixes this, we can delete one of the reviews from the 'combined' page. It's a pain, but other than telling them, I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Tip10

Okay -- just cross posted Elfhunter, will do the same for Ravenshade when I get it up.  Looks like Fire-Heart woks like it is supposed to.

If they ever get it fixed we'll deal with it then.


----------



## Archer

I'd like to invite all my Kindlefriends--new, old, and yet-to-be-made--to come over and join us for the Elfhunter Book Klub, starting April 1! We're going to do all three books in the trilogy. I've been working hard on crafting some intelligent questions to stimulate discussions. 
Join us for some serious 'Elf-help'!


----------



## Archer

*(Time-sensitive announcement)
For only 99 cents, you can embark on the journey with us! Click on over to the 'Book Klubs--read with author' thread for a discussion of the Elfhunter trilogy. Mayhem and Mischief will no doubt ensue...why not get your 'epic fantasy' fix with other wise and witty readers?
We officially begin tomorrow (April 1st)--Jump in and join!
*

(Sorry for the additional message...I had to wiggle it in before tomorrow!)


----------



## Winter9

Ready for take off!!!


----------



## Archer

And now, the latest news from Alterra:

I HAVE STARTED BOOK FIVE! (Which is really book two...)

In related news:
I have discovered another box of older editions while doing inventory for taxes. I've got a few ELFHUNTER and actually quite a number of FIRE-HEART (about ten of those). A few of our book-klubbers have expressed interest in t-shirts. Therefore, keep a weather eye out for the next 'Archer has gone crazy' give-a-way! 

You could win a fabulous, shiny piece of furniture (disguised as a fantasy novel) for your very own! 


(And, thanks to all who have taken the Alterran journey so far. Looking forward to the next phase.)


----------



## ibrewalot

Archer has the BEST giveaways!


----------



## Winter9

Definitely


----------



## R. M. Reed

I'm reading Fire-Heart on my iPod touch. My cable TV and internet are cut off at home because I couldn't pay, so reading is my only entertainment. Even if my friend Gorgon is less of a presence than in the first book, he still is a big influence. Gaelen is a much more complex character because of him.

One thing I wonder is, since Gaelen and Orogond hooked up, to use the current vernacular, they don't seem to do anything about it. An occasional embrace, maybe. They don't seem to have even kissed. This is the most chaste love affair I have ever seen in a book.


----------



## ibrewalot

R.Reed, you need to join our book Klub in the other forum...your assessment was right there in front of me and I didn't question it.  I guess I read the "behind the scenes" romance and "hooking up" into it.  Possibly speaks to Archer's high standards and my lack thereof?    

Anyway, come on over to the read with the author book klub!  You'd be a welcome addition!


----------



## Archer

RReed:

Gosh...how did I ever miss that comment? I should have addressed it a long time ago. My abject apologies!
First, it might interest you to know that a few parents have written concerning the scene in Elfhunter (the infamous 'bathing scene'), expressing their opinions regarding suitability for their twelve-year-old kids. Does anyone who has read Elfhunter find that 'odd'?  
(True, Orogond is having some very human and hormonal thoughts in that moment, but they are far from unseemly in my opinion...)

I leave a lot to your imagination, I know. I do the same with violence...you know that blood is flowing, but I don't describe it in detail. Gaelen and Orogond have 'hooked up' in every sense of the word, but I merely allude and don't describe. Sometimes the reader's mind provides marvelous 'color' to a scene...I know mine does when I read a good book. I actually enjoy filling in my own vivid detail more than having it spelled out sometimes. I write what I like to read.

Graphic violence in a book does nothing for me other than provoke morbid curiosity (and frequent eye-rolling). I do enjoy a good bedroom scene once in a while, but bedroom scenes seem out of line with the feel of 'classic' fantasy. Also, if I included one in the trilogy it would eliminate a part of my readership that I am not willing to forsake. Therefore, I'm afraid innuendo is as graphic as it's going to get.   There used to be more 'steam' in the trilogy before I made certain it was YA-appropriate.

I'll add that Gaelen is a very 'driven' character with all the time in the world to spend (immortal). Sometimes I reckon Orogond has to throw her down and sit on her (literally!). 

One last comment...I will be interested in your take on the character 'Tansy' in Ravenshade. There's also a rather amusing scene involving El-morah's relieving Gaelen on the watch so that she can be with Orogond. The conversation preceding it gets pretty earthy, but is still YA-appropriate.


----------



## Guest

Archer, are you still up for London? 

We're slowly progressing through Elfhunter -- Theo insists on it only being read at bedtime! He's loving it though -- I think he has a soft spot for Nelwyn. Naturally, I'm a big Gorgon fan (I'm a bit of a dwarf when it comes to elves!)


----------



## geoffthomas

I love how you have left most of the "earthy" or "messy" items to the imagination.
In fact, I would maintain that if you read the books with a high-moral perspective, you would discover that there is no mention of sexual contact in the books.  Yes there is some "holding" referred to.  But, if my memory serves me correctly(and it sometimes does not), there is no explicit mention of romantic kissing.

I think the books are fab for YAs.

And us olders too.

Like you, I sometimes enjoy a little steam or even a little bloodletting. But not in books meant for YAs.  My biggest upset with Terry Goodkind is that his books have excessive amounts of explicit toture detailed.  I don't enjoy such pages.  And I know that he is setting up for the significance of some later passages, but I truly believe that he could alude to the actions and the later passages would still be significant.

Another author that I like a lot is Jacqueline Carey.  Her books are special.  But the "graphic if elegantly described sexual encounters, which usually involve the infliction of pain" almost makes the books not worth reading.  I cannot recommend them to others. And her Two part The Sundering, Godslayer and Banewreaker are really good books with a nice twist on the good guy/bad guy stuff. But I don't recommend even this work for fear the reader will stumble into her other work and become unhappy with me.

So it is hard for an author to balance between what is appropriate and what is not.

I like your choice.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Archer

Derek:

I will send you a pm re: London. I have evil plans...
I am reading Shader...enjoying it so far! Also reading David's second book. 

Glad Theo is enjoying my humble contribution to fantasy literature.  
I am a HUGE fan of Gorgon myself. He's my favorite character, with Gaelen a close second. She makes me want to slap her and shake her once in a while, but I love her anyway. Strong women often have that effect.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I don't even remember a bathing scene. It's not that I think you need to add more naughty stuff, but it did seem that, while Nelwyn and Galador were often canoodling just off screen, Gaelen and Orogond barely touched until halfway through Fire-Heart.

I was also amused when you mentioned a chamber pot. In many books no one ever goes to the bathroom. It makes it more real to me when characters, not matter how fantastical they are, have normal functions. 

Now I am following Kotos as he body-hitchhikes across the great wastes. I don't think Gorgon is going to be happy with what Kotos has in mind.


----------



## Archer

Canoodling!! Hahahahaha!! LOVE it!
(I had never heard that before.)

And oohhh...Gorgon is in for the ride of his life, lemme tell ya! 
(I LOVE Gorgon in Ravenshade. It's his chance to 'shine'.)


----------



## R. M. Reed

Gaelen wouldn't be so interesting without Gorgon, and vice versa. This kind of high fantasy is usually all about pure good versus pure evil,  but you have introduced a level of psychological complexity that really makes your books stand out.

In the Kindle formatting of "Fire-Heart," at least on my iPod, words like "the," "this" and even "Thorndil," often had a space after the TH. I'm not seeing it in Ravenshade.


----------



## ibrewalot

I think Gaelen would be interesting even without Gorgon since she would, no doubt, focus her attention on other things that make her who she is.  To my reading, she is feisty, knowledgeable and low-maintenance...perhaps the perfect woman!    She's without a doubt my fav!


----------



## Archer

Geoff: Thank you. I have never been able to fathom why an author would place a single chapter of inappropriate material in an otherwise lovely book that anyone could enjoy. It's one thing if written only for adults from beginning to end, but why limit your readership with one scene, chapter, or character? 

Robin: Many thanks. I really wanted to bring the characters into a more realistic frame...and let's face it, no one is 'all' bad or 'all' good. 
Gaelen's entanglement with Gorgon was really fun to explore and develop. She probably still hates me for it.  

Brew: Gaelen would smile at your kind words. She appreciates men who allow her to be herself.


----------



## Archer

Robin: 

Yeah...I know there are a few formatting peculiarities in Fire-heart. I keep bugging the hubs to fix them, but he hasn't gotten round to it. We still don't know why they're in that book and not the others. The consensus from readers is that it doesn't seriously interfere with readability--hope that was true for you.  

EVERYONE: Tomorrow I am having surgery, so I probably won't be around for a day or two. Then I expect to be under the loverly influence of 'happiness pills', so my posts might be...ummm...entertaining! I will not have use of my left arm for a while, so I'll be typing slowly, but I WILL be typing. Keep posting in the book klub, PLEASE! It really cheers me up. 

Thanks!


----------



## Annalog

Sending healing thoughts in advance. We will be thinking of you tomorrow and over the weekend.


----------



## Archer

derekprior said:


> Archer, are you still up for London?
> 
> We're slowly progressing through Elfhunter -- Theo insists on it only being read at bedtime! He's loving it though -- I think he has a soft spot for Nelwyn. Naturally, I'm a big Gorgon fan (I'm a bit of a dwarf when it comes to elves!)


Hey, Derek...good thing I decided against London! My sympathies to any American Kindlefriends who were planning on the London Book Fair, as Mother Nature will surely have thwarted you.  One of my publisher friends was going, and his reservations were all non-refundable. I'm only out the cost of registration. 
Drat!


----------



## R. M. Reed

Those fire mountains are always making things hard for travelers.


----------



## Archer

Dang! And me without my fire-cloak. (I actually have a non-working replica. MAN, was that thing hard to make!)


----------



## R. M. Reed

I don't know why I keep mentioning things your younger readers shouldn't worry about, but I have to tell you that I laughed out loud when I realized what Kotos wanted Gorgon to do with Queen Tansy. I don't think Gorgon ever had a thought about that stuff in his life.


----------



## Winter9

Hey Arch!? 

Halfway through Elfhunter! 

Do you have maps? If you have, how much does it cost to get it to Norway?


----------



## Archer

Winter9 said:


> Hey Arch!?
> 
> Halfway through Elfhunter!
> 
> Do you have maps? If you have, how much does it cost to get it to Norway?


Winter--STUMP me, and I'll send you one!  They're 16x20 inches and VERY nice!
(Might be tough right now, though...no airplanes flying to your neck of the woods. But I'll send you one!)


----------



## Archer

R. Reed said:


> I don't know why I keep mentioning things your younger readers shouldn't worry about, but I have to tell you that I laughed out loud when I realized what Kotos wanted Gorgon to do with Queen Tansy. I don't think Gorgon ever had a thought about that stuff in his life.


MUST...NOT...REVEAL...EVENTUAL...SPOILER!!!

(Okay, I've chewed my tongue into hamburger and the urge has passed.)

You're right--poor Gorgon is REALLY out of his element! Poor ol' fella. Fortunately, Kotos knows exactly what to do. Gorgon is certainly in for a new experience this time. (And no, young readers needn't go there!)


----------



## Winter9

archer said:


> Winter--STUMP me, and I'll send you one!  They're 16x20 inches and VERY nice!
> (Might be tough right now, though...no airplanes flying to your neck of the woods. But I'll send you one!)


Easier said than done   I have been thinking about questions all the time here  But you are so devoted to your work that I believe you know everything


----------



## Archer

Ahh...Winter, don't lose hope!  I have been stumped before. Give it a shot over in the Book Klub. Everyone will enjoy your questions, anyway. I know I will. You'll get your map, don't worry!


----------



## Winter9

I have posted sme questions! I get so eager when I read, wondering at thousand of things! Might as well try to stump you with some of them


----------



## Archer

'Best thing I've yet read on my Kindle and this series is in my top 10 of all time, battling it out with the greats.'

Okay...so I don't usually skite about my reviews around here. But this one was so uplifting, I just had to share. When one looks at the other books this reader has reviewed, it makes me even happier. 

Yesterday, I was at the Rolex three-day event in Lexington. I LOVE Barbour clothing, and there was a vendor. She had a really awesome hat (size XL)on display...when I tried it on it was a perfect fit. The woman grinned. 'I've been waiting for a woman with a big enough head to wear that! I've been carrying it around forever!' (Hmmm...could it have been that review?)

I purchased the hat, because it's the first woman's hat I've ever encountered that actually fit me. 

(Now, if I can just figure out how to get the Kindle and DTB pages to synch...
...sigh.)


----------



## Rie142

archer said:


> I LOVE Barbour clothing, and there was a vendor. She had a really awesome hat (size XL)on display...when I tried it on it was a perfect fit. The woman grinned. 'I've been waiting for a woman with a big enough head to wear that! I've been carrying it around forever!' (Hmmm...could it have been that review?)
> 
> I purchased the hat, because it's the first woman's hat I've ever encountered that actually fit me.
> 
> (Now, if I can just figure out how to get the Kindle and DTB pages to synch...
> ...sigh.)


So Which had is it? I wish I could get the DTB and Kindle to sync. Doesn't look like it will happen anytime soon. LOL LOL


----------



## Archer

Rie: 

That review is on the Kindle page (Elfhunter). It would be helpful to me for any of those enterprising readers who post reviews to post them in both places, at least until I get Amazon to help me. They don't seem to be able to cope with this issue...I've asked them more than once. Oh, well.

After the recent thread on 'bumping' one's promo threads (in which I mentioned that I didn't want folks to get sick of seeing my name) I felt a little sheepish about posting this excerpt, but I thought the 'hat incident' was funny. Jeff got a big kick out of it, too. He knows how frustrated I get trying to find a hat other than a man's XL. (As Bullwinkle says: 'I take a seven-and-a-half!')

Interesting--the gentleman in question found the slow start to Elfhunter ALMOST enough to get him to quit reading it. I'm SO glad he persevered. (Thanks, Brian Chrisman, wherever you are.)


----------



## Rie142

archer said:


> Rie:
> 
> That review is on the Kindle page (Elfhunter). It would be helpful to me for any of those enterprising readers who post reviews to post them in both places, at least until I get Amazon to help me. They don't seem to be able to cope with this issue...I've asked them more than once. Oh, well.
> 
> After the recent thread on 'bumping' one's promo threads (in which I mentioned that I didn't want folks to get sick of seeing my name) I felt a little sheepish about posting this excerpt, but I thought the 'hat incident' was funny. Jeff got a big kick out of it, too. He knows how frustrated I get trying to find a hat other than a man's XL. (As Bullwinkle says: 'I take a seven-and-a-half!')
> 
> Interesting--the gentleman in question found the slow start to Elfhunter ALMOST enough to get him to quit reading it. I'm SO glad he persevered. (Thanks, Brian Chrisman, wherever you are.)


Hmm I try to post reviews on Amazon but had a lot of trouble. I will go and see if I can do it now.  I have started a My books collection of Facebook so I will put reviews there also.


----------



## Rie142

Amazon let me post a review.  I think I have it down.  Hopefully it will show up.    I hope I got my words right.


----------



## Archer

Rie:

It's up! Thank you so much. Congratulations on posting your first book review! I know it's not easy to write a good one, but I think your words are _exactly_ right.

We are having rough weather around here today and tonight...my thoughts and prayers go out to all of you in Mississippi. Take care, everyone, and batten down!

(I did get to wear my huge hat in the rain already, too.)


----------



## Rie142

archer said:


> Rie:
> 
> It's up! Thank you so much. Congratulations on posting your first book review! I know it's not easy to write a good one, but I think your words are _exactly_ right.
> 
> We are having rough weather around here today and tonight...my thoughts and prayers go out to all of you in Mississippi. Take care, everyone, and batten down!
> 
> (I did get to wear my huge hat in the rain already, too.)


You are very welcome.  Took me forever to get the words right. I didn't want to make it seem cheesy. The books really are wonderful.


----------



## Archer

Hi, Kindlefriends...
...the Book Klub continues apace. We'd love to see you there! 
Also, the first giveaway book is perilously close to being given away, so don't forget to post in the 'Elves just wanna have fun' thread in the Book Klub. (I love my kindle, but the DTBs are beautiful and they make wonderful gifts.)

Announcement: Regrettably, the price of my trilogy will have to increase in June due to the size of the books (they are hefty in the fine tradition of epic fantasy, but they read fast). If you desire a copy of Ravenshade for 1.99, now is a good time! The price will be raised to 2.99 after the middle of May.

I would like to leave Elfhunter at 99 cents, but I believe Amazon is imposing a 2.99 price limit on books over ten megs. Please correct me if I'm wrong. If not, then I'm afraid I will have to raise the price on that one, too.    If you enjoy YA-appropriate epic fantasy written on an adult level, a marvelous, complex villain, and delightfully intelligent horses, come to Alterra. We'll all be waiting for you!


----------



## kcrady

Archer's books are worth reading regardless of the price!  Check them out and join in the fun in the Book Klub!


----------



## Winter9

I second that, join us in our klub and read the books!  We are a fun group, and Archer is the sweetest, most gifted writer!


----------



## Archer

Note: Thanks, K and Winter. Winter, I'll have you know this is not doing my reputation for Evil any good!  

Oh dear Kindlefriends, If you have purchased Elfhunter already, I would appreciate some feedback with respect to the following questions (please reply via pm or in the Book Klub under 'Elves just wanna have fun'):

1. When you first decided to purchase Elfhunter, what factors entered into your decision?
(and, if you have read it...)
2. Having read it, do you believe you would be unhappy if you had paid 2.99?
3. Do you believe you would have purchased it for 2.99 to begin with, if you had read the sample and such?
4. If I can save file space by removing illustrations, and therefore keep the 99 cent price point, should I do so?
5. What if I re-formatted to include all three books in a single purchase? (It would be ENORMOUS, but I could do it). 
6. If I re-price, the entire trilogy is still less than ten dollars. Do you think that's reasonable?


----------



## Virgoddess

I just bought this one! As soon as I finish the Deed of Paksenarrion, I'll be diving in, and I'll be sure to post a review!


----------



## Archer

Jen, I like your pledge.

Deed of Paksenarrion! A tough act to follow.  Well, 'Darn the torpedoes,' says I!
(Hope you enjoy.)


----------



## kcrady

Did somebody mention "The Deed"?  No fears, archer, you're right in league with Paks


----------



## Winter9

Whoops Archer, I didn't mean to ruin your reputation


----------



## Archer

Nothing a good bout of evil laughter won't fix!

(Here goes...)
Mmmmmwwwwhahaaahahahahahahahaaaaaa....eeeeeeheheheheheheeeee! (snork! Snark!) Bwahahahahaha! 

(ahhhh! that's better.)


----------



## Winter9

Yep, that evil laughter did it..


----------



## Annalog

Do evil elves have more fun?


----------



## mom2karen

Absolutely!  We know how much fun the evil villain has in Archer's book.


----------



## ibrewalot

I need some help from those of you who have read all things Alterra...I'm trying to put together all the quotes/descriptions of Gorgon that happen in any of the three books so I can then do a drawing and then move to a woodcarving.  If you've read the books, you'll remember there are "no" pictures of Gorgon so I'm trying to make what I come up with as true to form as possible, but searching for all descriptions of him is a daunting task.  If you have a minute and remember something that describes him (long golden hair, the eyes pic that is in the book, etc), please post.  It would be a great help!  

Thanx!


----------



## Archer

Mr. Brew:

What a cool idea! Man...I wish I could show you the paintings I've done of my favorite villain. However, I like your idea better! I'm dying to see what you come up with based only on the mental picture the words have painted. 

I'll help you a little bit...wee snippets of words:

'flat, ugly face'
'thick fingers' (recall there IS a picture of one of his hands in Elfhunter...)
'broad (also 'massive') chest'
'covered, every inch, with a web of raised, tangled scars...' (Needless to say, there are fewer scars under clothing and in 'hard-to-reach' areas, as he inflicts them upon himself.)
'tall and broadly-made'
'muscle, bone, and sinew'

Remember, too, that he is described as being both fast and agile--contrary to what one would expect by looking at him.



The best real descriptions of him are probably in Ravenshade. He comes out into the open without his armor for more than a few minutes in that one.


----------



## R. M. Reed

There is a mention of big teeth in a scene where Gorgon is snarling at the Scourge fighters in "FireHeart."


----------



## Archer

R. Reed said:


> There is a mention of big teeth in a scene where Gorgon is snarling at the Scourge fighters in "FireHeart."


(And they're neither white nor pearly! See 'Ravenshade...heheheh! One of my favorite moments is when


Spoiler



Kotos scrapes the unsightly tartar off Gorgon's teeth.)


----------



## ibrewalot

Nasty!  Thanx for the kick start, both of you.  Once I get a better idea of a drawing I'll post a pic.


----------



## Archer

Mr. Brew: Y'know, it's funny you should speak of posting an image. I've been wondering two things after reading your post: 1. Wouldn't it be fun to have a thread somewhere (maybe in 'Not quite Kindle') wherein the artistic among us could post artwork? I know I'd love to see some of our kindlefriends' work. That would include crafts, too...and all media ('fabric arts, Betsy!).

2. Okay, so everybody already knows that I'm an idi*t when it comes to these things. I get the 'image' thingie above, but the image has to be posted somewhere on the web first, yes? Where can one post such things so they can be shown on KB? I hear folks talking about deviantart. 

Can anyone advise?

(Looking forward to seeing that drawing one of these days, Brew. I've been working on a cover painting for a friend...it's so different from my usual subject matter, and I hope it works out. Slowly starting to take shape. Worst part--NO HORSE in it!)


----------



## geoffthomas

Photobucket is used by many.


----------



## Archer

Hmmm...Photobucket, eh! I'll check it out.

NOTICE: IF any of my readers have not yet received t-shirts, books, posters, etc...will you please send me a pm reminding me?
I am a wee bit forgetful these days--too much to do and remember. 

Just send me a message, okay? Thanks!!


----------



## ibrewalot

It's more of a "storing" the picture file somewhere than "posting" it. Think of it as an external hard drive like you have in your computer now where you have all your files stored.

One of those files is a scan/photo of a cover, let's say in the format name.jpg. So you take that file and you copy it to an online location like Photobucket, Picasa, the space your internet service provider gives you (mine allows 20mb only for storage) or even the storage of a friend's website. Then, you browse to that location, view the file and copy the http:// link that shows at the top of your browser to capture the location of the file you have stored on the web somewhere.

When you want to use it in the forums, you just click the icon that looks like a globe and paste the link you copied in between the two boxes it gives you that look like ["url"]["/url"] (minus the quotation marks). It's easy once you've done it, but somewhat mysterious until then.

Make sense?


----------



## Lynn

I finished the Elfhunter trilogy last night and now I am at a loss for what to do with myself- I have nothing  I want to read- I want another elfhunter! Thanks Archer for the great adventure.

Lynn L


----------



## Archer

Lynn: Have I got a deal for YOU! Send me a pm, okay?

(I'm very, very glad you liked them. Welcome to the Readership!)


----------



## ibrewalot

Ok, once I get the answer to a "Stump the author" question, I think I have about as much info on Gorgon as I'll ever get.  

Here's what I ended up with in addition to what's posted above:
- black helmet, has visor
- dark armor
- armored both above and below the waist
- silky, golden hair
- human-looking hand, thick fingers with sharp fingernails
- pic of eyes just before chapter 2 in Fire-heart
- wears utility belt with armor (held amulet while fighting)

Once I find out if he wears clothes underneath his armor, he should come into focus.


----------



## Rie142

> Once I find out if he wears clothes underneath his armor, he should come into focus. Smiley


I can't wait to see your take on him. It will be interesting to see how close it is to my idea of him.


----------



## Archer

ibrewalot said:


> Ok, once I get the answer to a "Stump the author" question, I think I have about as much info on Gorgon as I'll ever get.
> 
> Here's what I ended up with in addition to what's posted above:
> - black helmet, has visor
> - dark armor
> - armored both above and below the waist
> - silky, golden hair
> - human-looking hand, thick fingers with sharp fingernails
> - pic of eyes just before chapter 2 in Fire-heart
> - wears utility belt with armor (held amulet while fighting)
> 
> Once I find out if he wears clothes underneath his armor, he should come into focus.


Brew: That sounds great! (Helmet on or off? I like the idea of showing his face with his very incongruous hair). He wears breeches under his armor, but little else. And yes, he has a 'utility belt'--one must have places to carry things, mustn't one? He would be wearing the sheath for Turantil at his belt and perhaps a scabbard for his broadsword across his back.


----------



## ibrewalot

Nothing left to do but see what comes from a sketch now, right?    Thanx for the responses.


----------



## Archer

News from Alterra: 
I am preparing for trip to NYC next week for BEA (Book Expo of America). Should be a complete blast! 
This is my third BEA adventure...any kindlefriends going to be there? If so, let's meet up!

Due to the fact that the trilogy is illustrated and the files are therefore immense, I shall be forced to raise my prices in June. I hate to do it, but the minimum price for such file size is $2.99. Hopefully, those in search of fine epic fantasy will be undaunted by the change. 

It's either that or remove the illustrations, which is another course I could take. I really hate to do that, though, as the illustrations are an asset.

WHAT DO YOU THINK, O WISE KINDLE-FRIENDS?


----------



## Tip10

IMHO

$2.99 be an extremely fair price.

Why mess with perfection!!  Leave it well be alone dear Archer -- You've got a great package out there and it should easily be able to support a $2.99 price point.


----------



## Archer

Okay, Tip...that's one vote for NO PICTURECTOMY.   Thanks, mate.

Other opinions?


----------



## ibrewalot

The pictures add far too much to delete.  Besides the fact that $2.99 is still easily do-able for most people.  My vote is keep the scalpel in your pocket and keep the pictures in the books.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is a shame that you cannot do both.
You know, one version without the pics for $.99 or whatever less than $2.99.
And one version with the pics for $2.99.
All of your fans who have read one or more of your books will pay the price.
But the lower price would still be a way to "suck in the unsuspecting" (evil laugh and grin).

Certainly when you have a larger body of work (soon), the reading public may start with the most recently published book and find themselves wanting to read everything you have written, regardless of price.  And with the length and quality of your work, they will have a bargain at any price.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Rie142

$2.99 is a very fair price for your books.    I would pay more.    If you had two versions I would still buy the one that had the illustrations.


----------



## Annalog

Tip10 said:


> IMHO
> 
> $2.99 be an extremely fair price.
> 
> Why mess with perfection!! Leave it well be alone dear Archer -- You've got a great package out there and it should easily be able to support a $2.99 price point.





ibrewalot said:


> The pictures add far too much to delete. Besides the fact that $2.99 is still easily do-able for most people. My vote is keep the scalpel in your pocket and keep the pictures in the books.





Rie142 said:


> $2.99 is a very fair price for your books. I would pay more. If you had two versions I would still buy the one that had the illustrations.


I agree!


----------



## Archer

Thanks for the encouragement, you guys. I wonder if Geoff's idea would work? Perhaps I should explore it further. 
I would do that only for Elfhunter, but it might be worthwhile. 

EDIT: Jeff has solved the problem!! All is WELL! (He is my computer-wizard spouse) 

Anybody going to BEA next week?


----------



## Archer

YAY!! I'm excited! Amazon has fixed my book pages at last! Now the Kindles link to the DTB and vice versa! Reviews are all present! It's a good day. 

(Sorry...it hasn't been QUITE a week, but I wanted to share. LOVE you, DTP CS!) 
(That means those who review don't have to cross-post reviews, either. Woot!)

(Ann and Betsy--slap me if you must!)


----------



## Archer

Greetings from the rocky coast of Maine! 

I want to let all my wonderful kindlefriends know that the trilogy is going up to 2.99 per book beginning June 1. If you'd like to snag them while they're still REALLY inexpensive (as opposed to simply 'inexpensive'), now is a good time to do it! 
Get 'em while they're still on sale!  

--Best from your friend, Archer


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Wish you best of luck with the pure 2.99 price point, Archer!


----------



## Archer

Thanks. It might be a bold move, but I'm going to try it. I've decided that I need to experiment a little, anyway. 
(I can't help it. I'm a scientist. It's what we do.)


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

archer said:


> Thanks. It might be a bold move, but I'm going to try it. I've decided that I need to experiment a little, anyway.
> (I can't help it. I'm a scientist. It's what we do.)


Yes, but don't you get a government grant first? There's an idea...getting paid to write! Wait...I feel like I'm missing something here. Maybe that's we're already doing.

David Dalglish


----------



## Archer

Thankfully, one needs neither a ticket nor a visa to visit 'La-la-Land'! Someday, I'll get paid to write...yeah, that's it!

I actually have an ESTATE in the Land of La. It's not large, but it does have an indoor sauna, a twelve-person hot tub, and a masseur named 'Sven' who works out several times a day and doubles as my personal trainer. Ooh...baby! 

(sigh.)


----------



## Guest

How did you get Amazon to link all your reviews? Mine are all over the place!

Good idea to increase to $2.99 -- the books are easily worth that and more.

I've talked Theo into letting me read Elfhunter to him during the day so we can get more than a few pages read at a time! It's a long book to read aloud. Can't wait to finsih it so I can write a review.


----------



## geoffthomas

I absolutely agree with the price increase.
Your work is worth every penny.
And now that you have a core of fanatical fans, you can get word-of-mouth referrals too.

I do my best.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Archer

derekprior said:


> How did you get Amazon to link all your reviews? Mine are all over the place!
> 
> Good idea to increase to $2.99 -- the books are easily worth that and more.
> 
> I've talked Theo into letting me read Elfhunter to him during the day so we can get more than a few pages read at a time! It's a long book to read aloud. Can't wait to finsih it so I can write a review.


Derek:

I called Amazon CS and they fixed it for me. It took two tries to get it right, but they did!  I'd call Amazon UK first, then e-mail. 
I've always had better luck with a phone call than an e-mail, though.



geoffthomas said:


> I absolutely agree with the price increase.
> Your work is worth every penny.
> And now that you have a core of fanatical fans, you can get word-of-mouth referrals too.
> 
> I do my best.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Geoff: You should wander over to the book club and check out the little song I wrote (off the cuff) this morning. I need to start calling you 'Sir Geoffery', I reckon!
I appreciate every word spoken by your mouth in my behalf. (And that goes for the REST of you!)


----------



## Archer

Well, I've gone and done it now!

(Be brave, Archer! Stand by your convictions!)
(Archer shakes in her little Elf boots)



Derek, did you ever get Zon to work on synching your reviews?


----------



## Guest

I contacted CS re the reviews and they advised me to give it more time. I'll contact Amazon once the new edition is out. I've just increased the price of the old version to $2.99 as an experiemtn and it's already selling more than before (!!!)

Remember the idea of a Gorgon and Otto story? I reckon it should be a picnic with Velixar.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

derekprior said:


> Remember the idea of a Gorgon and Otto story? I reckon it should be a picnic with Velixar.


Oh that'd be a freaking ball.

David Dalglish


----------



## Archer

It would, but only if we could lay a few ground rules first. 
I won't have you guys abusing my favorite character with your 'spells'.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Now what is wrong with Velixar's 'spells'? And why the constant use of 's around the word spells?

Bah. Time to have Velixar start exploding blood out of people's bodies. He really is a poor picnic guest.

David Dalglish


----------



## Archer

Now, see, that's exactly why I won't let Gorgon near him. 

Gorgon has very little magical ability (actually, almost no one in Alterra does). He is incredibly light on his feet (considering he's seven feet tall and weighs, when armored, almost as much as a small horse) and he is therefore almost impossible to track if he is paying attention, but otherwise it's wits, skill, and brawn. I'd hate to waste all that native nastiness.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

I sorta had a feeling Alterra was akin to Tolkien in the subdued nature of magic. Not me. I fling it around like I'm in a freaking japanese anime. If Gorgon's as tough as he sounds, he might get passed Velixar's initial defenses. Might even kill him (what's a little bloodloss and broken bones to a 7 foot behemoth, eh?). But the bag of bones has this problem of refusing to stay dead...

David Dalglish


----------



## Archer

Japanese anime is an excellent analogy.  

And, yes, Alterran magic tends to be rooted in natural phenomena. The Elves have a little of it (Wood-elven 'magic' is actually ability stemming from being in tune with one's environment for a thousand-year lifespan). High-elves have an 'inner light' which they can summon to confound an enemy (most evil creatures in Alterra are light-sensitive). The Asari have specific talents depending on the nature of their individual spirits (they didn't have form in the beginning, but dwelled within their own 'elements'--some on the wind, some in the earth, some in the fire and the rain, etc...). They have more magic than anyone else, yet it is limited. There are no wizards or mages. 
Wrothgar is, naturally, a 'sorcerer' (necromancer). However, he stays in his own dwelling-place most of the time (every Nasty needs a minion, that's why we invited YOU, e-vil minion, e-vil minion...)

That's what happens when a field biologist writes fantasy.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

By golly, if there's one thing I don't have, it's the big-name master villain hiding away somewhere. By golly, he's in there throwing bones and splattering blood and making a general mess of things. Oh, and the main characters are serving him. And maybe one is even becoming just like him.

Methinks a better fight is Gorgon vs Harruq, an all-out brawl of the muscle-men. It'd at least be fair, though I think my poor half-orc might need a cleric on standby.

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest

Now Harruq vs the Nameless Dwarf is a fight I'd like to see.

Re the picnic: Otto would like to start with a demonstration of how impaling the guests can make their tea drinking ever so slightly amusing. 

He's actually rather charming and would get on well with Gorgon and Velixar. Mind you, he used to get on well with Dr Cadman until he started wondering how he'd look with his jaw split open by the pear of anguish (and then he had a whole host of ideas of what else he could do with it). Needless to say, Cadman fled to the other side of the world (why else would anyone go to Sahul?)

I wonder if we should invite the Hooded Claw....


----------



## Archer

David: Ah, yes. The 'Captain Kirk' of Master Villains.   Nothing like a good ol' hands-on villain!

Poor Wrothgar. He used to be a lot more outgoing. Since his influence can be extended quite handily without leaving the security of his domain, he stays put. We definitely have a 'walkabout' evil being (Lord Kotos), but he is a servant of Wrothgar. His evil is more of the subtle type--he doesn't need to wield a weapon at all. He'll just convince you that you need to act in his best interest.

Gorgon vs. Harruq? Well, I don't know. Harruq is a lot more 'emotional' than Gorgon is; Gorgon is larger, heavier, and more agile.  But if Harruq has read 'Elfhunter', then he will know Gorgon's real weakness. However, that seems unlikely. Personally, I'd enjoy that fight.   

Gorgon might want to borrow some of Otto's 'toys', Derek. He could definitely have some fun with them.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Haha. Yeah. Harruq sit down and read a book. Like that'll happen. I think the last book he read involved cats climbing trees.

David Dalglish


----------



## Archer

Okay, so I was trying to be polite! I like Harruq.


----------



## Guest

Theo did a sketch of Gorgon last night and it ended up looking like Harruq. Is there something I should know?


----------



## Archer

derekprior said:


> Theo did a sketch of Gorgon last night and it ended up looking like Harruq. Is there something I should know?


How very flattering! Though Gorgon is MUCH uglier than Harruq, I can definitely understand the tendency to draw a similar character. 
Olcas have none of the 'cool' aspects of Orcs. They have degenerated to the point where they're really, really ugly (they look rather like hairless, leprous humans). Gorgon's genotype is a real balancing act. Fortunately, his Elven influences predominate.

Aurelia would never have been able to tolerate Gorgon. Not to mention that (were they in Alterra) she would probably have been dead in five minutes. They don't call him the Elfhunter for nothing, y'know.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

*jots down mental note to make sure Aurelia doesn't attend the Velixar/Otto/Gorgon picnic*

Any chance I can see the picture of Gorgorruq?

David Dalglish


----------



## Archer

Half-Orc said:


> *jots down mental note to make sure Aurelia doesn't attend the Velixar/Otto/Gorgon picnic*
> 
> Any chance I can see the picture of Gorgorruq?
> 
> David Dalglish


David:
Only if I can!

(I wish I could show you the paintings I've done of him...but I have vowed to never release them lest I color my readers' vision.)

'Gorgorruq' sounds like someone throwing up! Ewwww! How appropriate.


----------



## Guest

Archer, I recommended your book to these guys when they interviewed me months ago. Seems they are quicker readers than I am!

http://conradlevy.wordpress.com/


----------



## Archer

Derek: Yes...I just checked it out! Thanks so much for mentioning the books...that's a very, very nice review. And, brother, he's got me pegged as a writer--strengths and faults alike. What can I say? It was my first-born.  

He did a splendid job of reviewing Shader and Half-orc, too.


----------



## Archer

And now...the weekly 'Alterran News':
(dit-di-dit dit dit-di dit)

1. The great pricing experiment (raising prices to 2.99) has yielded some interesting results. Based on the way things look tomorrow, I might play with prices some more. My inclination at the moment is to drop Elfhunter back down, but leave Ravenshade and Fire-heart where they are. I want the experiment to last at least a week, though.

2. NEW Books Klubs have been generated in the 'Reading with the Author' section of Kindleboards. Now you can come and play with us in the 'Fire-heart' and 'Ravenshade' Klubs. Might take a while to get 'em going, but come on over!


----------



## Guest

I'll have to wait until I can access a scanner then send you both copies of the picture (if we can find it now that all our stuff's packed in boxes). Sure he'll do a new one in any case - he's always sketching. He's drawn Galen too. I'd like to see his take on ol' maggoty face.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

*waits impatiently*


----------



## Guest

I love it when people sketch my characters. It's so interesting to see how they view them. I saw some sketches of four of my characters last night, none of which were anything like I imagine them, but they were great nonetheless. I'm thinking of including a page or two of sketches in the new edition, a montage of various interpretations. Theo does a great Shader - nothing like I imagine him -- all stubble and big hat -- but it's wonderful. The cover art featured the Dweller looking quite different to my imaginings but still pretty darned good. I guess that's the beauty of writing -- the reader connects the dots.


----------



## Archer

Precisely why I won't display any of my paintings of Gorgon. I don't want to interfere with that wonderful dot-connecting. I love it when people draw the charcaters, too. We have a set of pewter minis of Alterran characters as well. The sculptor did a twelve-inch-tall 'Gaelen' and was working on Gorgon to go with it. Haven't talked with him in a while, though.

David: Have you noticed the marvelous Mr. Levy recommending our books on you-know-where? He likes them both and describes them as 'opposites'. Sounds like what I said about them, as well. You're on one end, I'm on the other, and readers can appreciate both! 

(I want to write a song about 'Gorgorruq'. Might need to throw Otto in as a supporting character. Of course, we three would be the only ones who would 'get' it, but it would still be fun!)


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

archer said:


> David: Have you noticed the marvelous Mr. Levy recommending our books on you-know-where? He likes them both and describes them as 'opposites'. Sounds like what I said about them, as well. You're on one end, I'm on the other, and readers can appreciate both!


I know I should know that name, but don't. Where? Where!

David Dalglish

*edit* Okay, checked and saw he did those Contemporary Fantasy Reviews...can't see where he said we were opposites, though? Am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Guest

Archer -- I'm a song-writer too! We need to set up a jam!

Are those pewter figures going to be for sale?

Where's Levy say that about you two being opposites?


----------



## Archer

Hey David and Derek:

If you go to that 'other forum' (fantasy) and read the thread entitled 'Read, reading, plan to read' the post is there (recent post). 
Exact phrase is 'on opposite ends of the spectrum'. 

And the miniatures ARE for sale. I tend to buy them from Brian and give them away, though. They're such fun!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Found it! Hah, post 1404 of 1409. Yeah, I didn't have a chance at spotting that on my own. Nifty! And she's right...our books are complete and total opposites in terms of goals, writing style, world creation ability (heh, 0 to a 10 comparatively on that one), etc. That's awesome to see me lumped in next to you, Archer...even if it is for being absolutely nothing like you  

David Dalglish


----------



## Archer

Well, good heavens, David! You're NOTHING like me. You're taller and you have more facial hair! 


Derek: Would Theo like some miniatures he can paint up? I can send him some. My favorites are the Dwarves and the She-troll. We've got about five different Dwarves, several Olcas, and a few Elves at the moment. In process are some of the horses and more Elves.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

archer said:


> Well, good heavens, David! You're NOTHING like me. You're taller and you have more facial hair!


MORE facial hair? I don't want that image of you, Archer....

Betsy


----------



## Archer

Oh...Archer is a comely lass
(doo-dah, doo-dah!)
Better agree, or she'll kick your


Spoiler



grass!


(Oh, doo-dah-day!)

Thought a beard might be weird,
but that beard never appeared!

Archer can't grow facial hair,
so she sold all her stock in 'Nair'!

--(the masked filker)


----------



## Guest

Archer -- figures would be great! He's just started painitng D&D figures.
We'll be in Chicago next week so it will be easier to send them (and cheaper!)


----------



## Archer

Are you moving there? 
I thought you were relocating in Missouri? 

If you're moving to Chi-town, that would almost guarantee an eventual visit! What fun! 
You bring Otto, I'll bring Gorgon! Now if we can just get David to join in...


----------



## Archer

News from Alterra:

--I am to be the featured author in the July issue of Pen It! magazine (a small periodical devoted to readers and writers).

--One of the most enjoyable things I have done recently was a program at one of our county libraries. About thirty young readers attended. We had a costume contest, they 'drew Gorgon' and then 'killed' him with toy bows and arrows, there was an underground gold mine to explore (with hidden prizes), they made swords out of pool noodles, and I read to them. It was a HOOT! Many aspiring writers in the group. Plus, I got to donate two new sets of books to replace the library copies (which are falling apart due to excessive reading. Yay!).

--The first month's results from 'the great pricing experiment' indicate that price is definitely a factor--sales were a lot better at the beginning of the month, and they dropped immediately when I raised my price to 2.99. Not sure whether I'll stick to my guns or not--I am not 'rankings-obsessed'. Still making sales every day, just not quite as many of them. I think I need to experiment a little further...perhaps with a limited time 'sale' on Elfhunter again.
Not sure what is the best course of action at this point--might mosey over to the 'cafe' and query the group. Any input/advice is appreciated.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Your later two most certainly should stay at 2.99, given their length and quality. It also lends a bit of respectability to the entire series. A drop down to 99 cents every couple months for Elfhunter would probably work best, in my opinion.

David Dalglish


----------



## Tip10

My thoughts are that some right minded big time publisher ought to come in and offer you a gi-normous contract for the trilogy and a super gigantic book deal for a new trilogy starting with Outcaste! And then some producer ought to snap up the movie rights and make everything into an epic that'll dwarf LOTR!!!   

But while waiting on that what David said makes sense!


----------



## Archer

Oh, Tip...you are a card! 
Nobody dwarfs LOTR, though. 

(We can enjoy our brief sojourn in the Land of La, however.)

David, I don't know how the new royalty structure will work. If one signs up for it, not sure if one can then 'discount' a book, or whether one can drop in and out of the 'new' system. 

Obviously, price does make a difference. I still think more data might be interesting. I have no intention of lowering either of the other two books...only the first one. The others have not changed that much in terms of daily averages. There's a learning curve, to be sure!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Archer, it'll be on book by book basis, sort of like how DRM is when you upload your book. Discounting the first to 99 cents won't make you lose the 70% royalty on your other books, as long as those other books fulfill all the criteria set by Amazon. So if losing a bit of money on the first book ends up earning you more readers of the later two, then I'd consider an occasional lowering to 99 cents. And every time you do, you can go advertise it places  

David Dalglish

p.s.

Reading 'Red Church', and the main evil character is named Archer. Yet I keep thinking of you when I see the name. The clash is confusing, and somewhat entertaining so far *grin*


----------



## Archer

Mmmmwwwwahahahahahahahaaaaaaa!


----------



## ibrewalot

Archer, your adventure at the library sounds like a blast!  I know my kids would have a ball at something like that...so would I!    No chance you're doing it as a road show is there?


----------



## Tip10

archer said:


> Oh, Tip...you are a card!
> Nobody dwarfs LOTR, though.


As a book , no I suppose that is a tall order -- as a movie, however, well with the All Star cast that was being spun up on the other thread you might have a Blockbuster on your hands!


----------



## Archer

Ah, yes...I love my readers--they are such optimists! Keep that optimism going, folks. It's infectious.
That library adventure was really cool. Tell you what, Sir Brew: If I am in your neighborhood, I'd love to do a program for your local library. 

Today I was filmed for a two-minute video interview, which is to be part of my marketing kit. It was intense. I am exhausted now!

Now I have to read 'Red Church' just to see if I can match the evil of that other 'Archer'. Hmmmph! Imposter...


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Well, for starters, do you have livers for eyes? I think if you don't, you might have already lost.

David Dalglish


----------



## Archer

Half-Orc said:


> Well, for starters, do you have livers for eyes? I think if you don't, you might have already lost.
> 
> David Dalglish


Ummm...and what does having livers for eyes have to do with being evil? Gross...yes, but EVIL?
(Villain stumbles around muttering 'Man! I hate having livers for eyes! I can't see a darn thing!')

Now, having _pancreases_ for eyes...man, _that_ would be EVIL! That guy could walk around assimilating candy from babies! The _horror_.


----------



## Guest

Archer - yes, we are staying in Chicago for quite some time! The long-term plan is to move to Missouri or North Carolina but right now this is as far as we could get.

We're wonderfully out of our comfort zones and wandering around like we've got livers for eyes (who was that titan in Tartarus having his liver pecked out by a crow for eternity?)


----------



## Groggy1

derekprior said:


> We're wonderfully out of our comfort zones and wandering around like we've got livers for eyes (who was that titan in Tartarus having his liver pecked out by a crow for eternity?)


Prometheus

Just as an FYI....


----------



## geoffthomas

I would ask how we are progressing on making OutCaste available ??
When?

And by the way, anyone who has not read the ElfHunter trilogy - why haven't you?  What are you waiting for?

Just sayin.....


----------



## Archer

(Ahem)

Ummm...Outcaste has contracted a rare tropical disease. It's temporarily in quarantine. 
(In other words, I don't know!) 

I apologize for mentioning its impending arrival prematurely, but this thing is really out of my control. The remedy is on its way by dog sled from White Horse. Trouble is, they ran out of huskies so the sled is being drawn by eighty-five Chihuahuas, and they insist on taking long naps every afternoon. Might be awhile! (sigh)

Meanwhile, in other Alterran news--A NEW book trailer is being made as we speak. I'll be sure to share it! Also, I am going to a convention this weekend. Sitting on lots of panels and filking into the wee hours. 

The first month at 2.99 has been interesting. Still think I need to wait a little while before I make the final decision to either stand my ground or retreat back to my 99 cent loss leader. Luckily, Amazon gives us the freedom to do that.

A juicy Alterran back-story (about 10,000 words) is being published in an upcoming Anthology called _Missing Pieces_. A must-read for the true Alterran aficionado.


----------



## mom2karen

archer said:


> Ummm...Outcaste has contracted a rare tropical disease. It's temporarily in quarantine.
> (In other words, I don't know!)
> 
> I apologize for mentioning its impending arrival prematurely, but this thing is really out of my control. The remedy is on its way by dog sled from White Horse. Trouble is, they ran out of huskies so the sled is being drawn by eighty-five Chihuahuas, and they insist on taking long naps every afternoon. Might be awhile! (sigh)
> 
> A juicy Alterran back-story (about 10,000 words) is being published in an upcoming Anthology called _Missing Pieces_. A must-read for the true Alterran aficionado.


The back story might just keep us from unleashing dobermans on those Chihuahua's to get them to pass on those naps. Let us know when it is released.


----------



## Tanner Artesz

archer said:


> A juicy Alterran back-story (about 10,000 words) is being published in an upcoming Anthology called _Missing Pieces_. A must-read for the true Alterran aficionado.


Please let me know when this is available. Alterran stories are some of my absolute favorites and it's been a while since I finished reading the (rather awesome) trilogy.


----------



## geoffthomas

You know making 85 Chihuahuas go in the same direction is almost as bad as herding cats.

I'll back off about Outcaste - just really want this to make it to market.

And have the arc completed.

And read more about Alterra.

And enjoy some honey.

And have the company of elves and dwarves.

And stuff......


----------



## Tip10

geoffthomas said:


> You know making 85 Chihuahuas go in the same direction is almost as bad as herding cats.
> 
> I'll back off about Outcaste - just really want this to make it to market.
> 
> And have the arc completed.
> 
> And read more about Alterra.
> 
> And enjoy some honey.
> 
> And have the company of elves and dwarves.
> 
> And stuff......


HEAR HEAR!!! 


Or should that really be HERE HERE!! (I don't know that I ever knew...)


----------



## geoffthomas

I think both work.
We want people to hear that we want the works here and now.

Ok, so I am a word geek (sometimes).


----------



## Archer

But, do you want to hear it here? 

(ahem!) Anyone who wants a copy of the juicy backstory, please let me know. I'll snag you a copy of the anthology. It also has some of my artwork in it. I know the pub is going to put it on kindle, as well.


----------



## geoffthomas

If I have not yet read it, then of course I want to read it.
So put me on the appropriate list.

Just sayin.....


----------



## kcrady

[raises hand]


----------



## Archer

Geoff and K:

Copies ye shall have. 

Anyone else want one?  I'll make sure to get them for you.


----------



## mom2karen

Me too, please!


----------



## Archer

You bet, Mom! Hey, guys--if you want one of these wee anthologies, send me a pm so we don't annoy people by bumping the Alterran thread too much, okay? I'll probably have about a week to order them.


----------



## Archer

And now, the weekly news update (a little late...)
And a question.

First, the news!

--I've been booked for a forty-minute radio interview on a major channel in Canada. (They love me there, eh!) Scheduled for September. I'll try to think of something witty to say by then.

--An all-new Elfhunter book trailer is in the works. We've called in the 'Pros from Dover'. I'll share as soon as it's ready.

--Had great fun at a convention 4th weekend. Got to sit on a panel with a couple of what used to be known as 'hack' writers (writers-for-hire), who were totally full of themselves and were spouting the same you-know-what I always hear. I didn't say much until, finally, someone in the audience asked for my opinion. Well, I had just been listening to the hacks telling everyone that indies never made a dime and that one was a fool to self-publish...ever! (I had already been introduced as an indie--the only one on the panel.) I smiled at the audience and said: 'Well, like most writers I have a day job. But I make a respectable supplementary income from my indie works.' 'How?' asks one of the hacks. 'Two words,' I replied. 'Kindle. Books.' After the panel ended, I cannot count the number of folks who came to my book table expressing their appreciation for hearing the 'other side' of the argument. Apparently, indies don't often sit on writing/publishing panels. (What a surprise!)

I sat on several panels that weekend, and enjoyed them all. 

--The Anthology is in the final proof-copy stage. Cover is by Larry Elmore! Zowie! I'm ordering enough copies to satisfy everyone who has expressed interest. It features one submission (and several illustrations) from C.S. Marks.

The Question: 
Any Kindleboarders coming to the ConClave convention in October in Detroit? (I'm giving my first concert there...yikes!)
Any coming to GenCon Indy in August?
Any going to OVFF in October?


----------



## geoffthomas

The answers (from me):

No....No....and (sniff) noooooo.

But our paths will cross I am sure.


----------



## Archer

Geoff: Darn! What about Wahington. D.C.? 

I wish I could run into some of the faces associated with the names--perhaps one day the same convention will be attended by multiple Kindlefriends!


----------



## geoffthomas

I am sure that if you get into WashDC/Balt/Annapolis area the entire KB local meet group will convene to say hi.

Just sayin......


----------



## Archer

Well, the hubs is going to Washington soon and I thought about tagging along...I've never been there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

archer said:


> Well, the hubs is going to Washington soon and I thought about tagging along...I've never been there.


Don't bother. . .there's nothing interesting to see here. . . and nobody to visit. . . .why go to the trouble.


----------



## M.S. Verish

Archer,

Thanks for sitting on the panel. I'm tired of us indies being ridiculed publicly.

I'm going to GenCon... Of course you already knew that. 

Never heard of ConClave. Gotta check it out. October you say?


----------



## Archer

Well, Matt, they weren't exactly ridiculing us, but they were trying to warn everyone of our folly. You know the drill. 

Yes...ConClave is in October. Detroit's not that far away from you guys, it is?
You can come and heckle me during the concert. (Better not, or I'll _write a song about you!)_

Hmmm...not exactly a ringing endorsement from Ann...


----------



## ibrewalot

archer said:


> Hmmm...not exactly a ringing endorsement from Ann...


Don't let her fool you, Archer...DC is a great place to visit! Even if you go only to the Smithsonian(s) and to the National Archives, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Archer

I wanted to go to the Smithsonian for sure! 

And I would LOVE to meet some of my kindlefriends in person!


----------



## Tanner Artesz

When is that there D.C. trip. I might have to schedule a Baltimore trip so I can see ya there. By the way, I would love one of them there anthology thingies. I hope I expressed my interest in time!

Tanner aka (fle eht)


----------



## Archer

Tanner, that you will get one goes without saying. 
(Tanner is my friend. He gives me honey!)


----------



## Chad Winters

archer said:


> Tanner, that you will get one goes without saying.
> (Tanner is my friend. He gives me honey!)


Is that one of those "euphemisms" I keep hearing about?


----------



## M.S. Verish

It's Tanner! Hey, dude!

Archer,

I've got Honey Nut Cheerios for you. Is that good enough?


----------



## Archer

Matt: I love honey-nut Cheerios, but they won't have the same (ahem!) _effect _that concentrated mega-carbs have on Wood-elves. 

And now, the news from Alterra:

--I am gearing up for an _enormous_ convention in August. Matt and Stef Verish are coming, as well--we'll be sitting in Authors' Avenue wishing our friend Oligart were there--they'd LOVE his stuff at GenCon. Tanner, that goes for you, too!

--The anthology, 'Missing Pieces', is now in print! Those who have requested copies will get them--I've acquired enough to go around. If you have not as yet sent me a pm requesting one, please do. Now's the time for me to get one for you. They are nice looking and the stories are a good mix. From the editors of _Dragon Roots_ magazine.

--From the 'Great Pricing Experiment': I now have a full month's worth of data, but I would like to acquire a wee bit more before I start monkeying around again. Sales have settled into a steady rhythm, EH has settled in to an average that is about 60% of rate at 99cents; other books are keeping pace (they were more expensive before). I've heard fine arguments on both sides of the 2.99 camp--I just want a little more info before I decide what to do. Feel free to weigh in with opinions on either side of the 'loss leader' argument.

--Print books are selling better than they have in a while, which is interesting. I know they dropped when the e-version went live. Probably helps that Zon has discounted them more than usual (The first and second books are a third off!).

--


Spoiler



Oh, sure...you think I'm going to tell YOU?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

archer said:


> --An all-new Elfhunter book trailer is in the works. We've called in the 'Pros from Dover'. I'll share as soon as it's ready.


Love allusions to M*A*S*H*

and hope we get to see you when you come to my hometown, Washington, DC. (Y'all just THOUGHT it was Hibbing.)

Betsy


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

archer said:


> --I am gearing up for an _enormous_ convention in August. Matt and Stef Verish are coming, as well--we'll be sitting in Authors' Avenue wishing our friend Oligart were there--they'd LOVE his stuff at GenCon. Tanner, that goes for you, too!


I'll be wishing I was there with you to, but also wishing you a happy convention and that you meet a lot of nice fans .

David Dalglish


----------



## Archer

Thanks, Oligart! I will, I'm sure. They know I'll be there, and I cannot hide! I hope I gain a lot of new readers. I sell a couple hundred books there every year. 
(I just hope they don't LYNCH me when they find out that 'you-know-what' isn't available yet.) 

Yikes!   Must take many chocolate bars to appease irate Alterra fans.  

Dang it, Betsy, I was going to come to DC with Jeff when he goes there to a conference, but I can't! There's a writing conference that same weekend. Wouldn't care, except that I'm doing two big ol' workshops for them, so I had best show up.   

I reckon I can take a side-trip on my next NYC venture, eh!


----------



## mom2karen

Instead of buying chocolate bars, how about getting honey sticks.  Seems to fit better with your books.

Can't wait to read your short story!


----------



## M.S. Verish

Can't wait for GenCon, Archer! We'll have a grand ol' time. Thanks for the mention. 

P.S. Your copy of Raven's Heart will soon be yours.


----------



## Archer

So I have nice little anthologies all in a row, ready to send to those who asked for them.
AND...

An odd thing has been going on with sales. Kindle books are in their usual not-great-but-not-terrible mode, but print sales have been higher than they've been all year long. What's up with that? 

If anyone else would like an adorable wee book of fantasy tales, send me a pm and let me know! They look pretty good.


----------



## Tip10

archer said:


> An odd thing has been going on with sales. Kindle books are in their usual not-great-but-not-terrible mode, but print sales have been higher than they've been all year long. What's up with that?


Perchance because Kindler's do indeed have Kindleless friends?

And, truth be told, I'm much more inclined to buy a friend a print copy than give up me own precious ones!!


----------



## Archer

Tip10 said:


> Perchance because Kindler's do indeed have Kindleless friends?
> 
> And, truth be told, I'm much more inclined to buy a friend a print copy than give up me own precious ones!!


We mussst haves our bookses, yesss, my precioussss!

Kindleless friends? Friends don't let friends be Kindleless. We talks them into getting one, yesss!
(It's worked for me...I've talked several of my friends, including my sister who NEVER wants to get anything I like, into getting one! I doubt my sis will be loading my books on hers, though...she hasn't read the print copies either. Oh, well...

I'm thinking of changing the title of this thread to make it more 'interesting'. I'm looking for suggestions.
Something like, 'Secret Sexual Perversions of Elves--the Inside Story (with illustrations)'

Or how about: SORDID SECRETS: AUTHOR FANTASIES REVEALED!
??

Any ideas?


----------



## M.S. Verish

> I'm thinking of changing the title of this thread to make it more 'interesting'. I'm looking for suggestions.
> Something like, 'Secret Sexual Perversions of Elves--the Inside Story (with illustrations)'
> 
> Or how about: SORDID SECRETS: AUTHOR FANTASIES REVEALED!
> ??


How about: Honey and Elves. Watch out!


----------



## Tip10

Or we could go with something like
The Kaffe Lounge:An Alterran Bistro!


----------



## Archer

Well, I'd go there for a big, steaming mug of kaffa (with you-know-what mixed in). 
Much more wholesome than sitting in the _Skulking Raven_ listening to their house band (the _Sniveling Criminals_).

We might not be able to serve Brian's 'Alterra Blend' Ale, which would be a shame! 
(Seriously--he's a dedicated home brewer and he has christened his newest blend 'Alterra Blend Ale'. Wonder if it'll catch on?)

Verishes: Rocco sent 600 copies of the anthology to my house! Egad! My van is groaning under the weight. I have commandeered twenty copies to send out to readers who have requested them. Hasn't made much of a dent, though.


----------



## M.S. Verish

600 copies!!!!!? Holy smokes! Why so many? How's it look? We need to know! 

Stef and I requested 2 copies.


----------



## Archer

Well, I only hope you guys are there on set-up day to help me unload them. 

It looks very nice! Cover is boffo-riffic! Only formatting issues, regrettably, appear in my submission. Paragraphing issues, apparently. Oh, well...doesn't affect readability or anything. (They left a line-space out here and there.) You are going to want more copies when you see how nice it looks--to share with your dedicated fans.

Are you guys ready yet? I'm getting there. I DO believe our stalwart Mr. Rocco might have...ummmm...elevated expectations? Time will tell, though.

(Did you see our latest milestone? We're closing in on our 5,000th e-book very soon! Once the ball gets rolling for RH, you'll give us a run for our money.)

_Love_ those Kindles!!
(I suppose we should be pm'ing this stuff, as it really isn't book promotion--Betsy hasn't tweaked my tail yet.)


----------



## Tip10

600 copies huh??

Here's hoping you run drastically short of both copies and books.  
Matter of fact, here's hoping you run out completely -- very early!! And end up sitting in an EMPTY booth trying to figure out how to appease the thousands lined up in front of you!!         

Actually here's to a safe and successful trip!!  

And Matthew & Stephanie -- I just pulled down a Sample of Raven's Heart -- looking forward to getting to it soon.


----------



## mom2karen

With the drop in price for the K3 wifi there should be tons of new kindle readers soon.  I bet you hit 5000 soon.


----------



## Archer

'Mom'--Thanks! In truth, I had to come up with total sales figures over the weekend (let's put it this way...I could not refuse the person who asked). Paperback sales have been strangely healthy lately. Kindle sales dropped off when I jumped up to 2.99, but that was not unexpected. The good news is that I have more than doubled my royalties from my best month. I am paying for my sister's new Kindle and my part of hotel at GenCon. It's the berries!

Hey, Guys! Here's the latest video trailer for Elfhunter! What do you think??


----------



## ibrewalot

As always, the trailer is AWESOME!  It's also fun/interesting to watch multiple times...I picked up things I didn't see the first time through and am glad I went through it again and again.  Very cool stuff!


----------



## Archer

Brew: We are at GenCon Starts tomorrow. Wow--what a great time!  

The trailer has had a wee bit of refining since this version, but still about the same. KB feedback has been very helpful!


----------



## ibrewalot

Wow!  I just looked up GenCon...I didn't realize it was a "gaming" convention!  I'm so jealous!!!  I tried to look up more, but it's blocked at work...bah!  I'll check it out when I get home tonight and see where you folks ended up.  Looks like a ton of fun.  I can't imagine 4 days worth.  You'll be exhausted.


----------



## Archer

Brewie:

GenCon is a HOOT. It's GYNORMOUS!
We are selling well at Author's Row, and I am getting to meet and greet my readers. Always a good time. 
They are quite adorable--those 25,000 gamers-and-potential-EH-readers. 
I hope to sell out. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Tanner Artesz

archer said:


> Brewie:
> 
> GenCon is a HOOT. It's GYNORMOUS!
> We are selling well at Author's Row, and I am getting to meet and greet my readers. Always a good time.
> They are quite adorable--those 25,000 gamers-and-potential-EH-readers.
> I hope to sell out. Fingers crossed...


Have a spectacular time at GenCon, Archer (and Matt & Stef). I'm with you in spirit, secretly coating the floor in front of your booth with honey to make the quick passer-bys stick around a bit longer. I'll get to one of them yet!

Tanner


----------



## Archer

Tanner, we were just talking about you today, wishing you were here! David D's books would sell like hotcakes here, also.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

archer said:


> Tanner, we were just talking about you today, wishing you were here! David D's books would sell like hotcakes here, also.


One of these days, Archer, I'll be a wealthy Kindle-aire and be able to afford driving down there with a trunkload of books. Until then, I'll mope here in my room and wish I was in a table right next to yours. Either that, or getting my picture taken with the elfmobile.

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest

Glad it's going well Archer. Sorry I couldn't make it - circumstances dragged me back to Englan only days before! Maybe next year...


----------



## ibrewalot

So, Archer?  Did you sell out?  Pick up any cool stuff from the other booths?  How'd Matt&Stef do?  We're having to live vicariously through you on this one...


----------



## M.S. Verish

Archer,

GenCon sure was a good time! One for the ages. We got a group shot of us authors (Rocco, you, us, V.J.). Maybe I'll post it. Boy did I sleep well last night.  

Tip10,

Thanks for downloading a sample of our book. Enjoy! 

ibrewalot,

We did well. Sold 24 copies. Not too shabby, but not nearly as good as Archer, of course. She rocked it.


----------



## Archer

Welll...it's been almost two weeks since I've caught up on news. There are some wonderful new reviews, and, of course, GenCon Indy has come and gone with record sales this year. There's just nothing like meeting up with your fans. I don't think I stopped 'meeting, greeting, and pitching' for four solid days! 

Work continues on the new Alterran series...plus the drawing board has been busy! Wait'll you guys get a load of Derek Prior's new cover art for his short story!


----------



## BTackitt

M'lady Archer, This is to celebrate whatever you wish to celebrate!
(sized 800x600 jic)


----------



## Archer

BTackitt said:


> M'lady Archer, This is to celebrate whatever you wish to celebrate!
> (sized 800x600 jic)


Gasp! Wheeze! Choke!
(DROOL!)

(ahem)

Why, that's simply a lovely rendition of a representative of the Fair Folk. Note the detail.

(Must...not...analyze...improbable...archery...gear!!! Must...NOT!) Okay, I'm fine. I am easily distracted by 'come-hither' looks.

I FEEL LIKE CELEBRATING!!!! Who's WITH me?)


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Being male, I, um, would greatly prefer the elf pull his waist-sash up just a tiny bit more....

David Dalglish


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

In order to not offend our male readers' sensabilities, I've shrunk down the images in how they appear here on KB.  However, note that if one right-clicks the image, one can save it for use as a screensaver in its full glory.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have sent my K1 off to the Big City. . . .where my son will take good care of it -- if he knows what's good for him.   

He has informed me that Ravenshade will be the first book he buys. . . .he's already read the first two in paper. . . . .


----------



## BTackitt

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In order to not offend our male readers' sensabilities, I've shrunk down the images in how they appear here on KB. However, note that if one right-clicks the image, one can save it for use as a screensaver in its full glory.
> 
> Betsy


Sigh, Ya did that, and it's fine, but have you even noticed YOUR helper over in NQK?


----------



## Archer

(grumble) Well, shoot! I've seen more female skin in some BOOK covers around here!
(Oh, well...) 

Glad the wonder-son will be reading Ravenshade. (I mean...how can one miss the thrilling CLIMAX of the tale?)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Archer, you mentioned in another thread that you had never received a Welcome Letter. I'll point out that that's because, as a KindleBoards author, you are so oooolllldddd, you predate the Welcome Letter.  That means you're practically prehistoric!

But, we don't want you to feel left out, so here (but don't be telling anyone, all the old-timers will be wanting one!):

Archer--

welcome (belatedly) to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. And to have a Book Klub.  Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

We recommend you bookmark your thread so that you will be able to find it again, (although really your thread is so active it is hardly necessary) as we ask that authors have one thread for each book and add to it rather than start a new one with each update. Please read the fine print below for other information about being an author here on KindleBoards. You'll find a list of useful threads in the Threadipedia, pinned to the top of the Book Bazaar.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Archer

(snif!) Thanks, Betsy! I BELONG! I'm a REAL BOY! (Er, well, how about 'person')

Excuse me, gotta run--got me a hankerin' for some deep-fried Neanderthal with a side of scrambled Archaeopteryx!


----------



## M.S. Verish

Mmmm.... Archaeopteryx.


----------



## Guest

Archer, you dog! Nine pages!
You are an old fart around here, aren't you! Glad to see that 'you are loved!"


----------



## Archer

That's NINETEEN pages! Hah!

_Okay, guys...David has now addressed me as a 'dog', a 'woofer', and an 'old fart'. 
Should I put a cloth-yard shaft through his wishbone, or not?


(At least he called me a dog and not a b**ch)
_
If you'll excuse me, I have the urge to bay at the moon and chew on a rawhide bone. Good night, David!


----------



## Tip10

Naawww just lather him up so he smells like an elf and shove him over Gorgon's way!

And David, for the record them pointy ears -- them be ELF ears -- not dog ears. 
Methinks you might need to bring a BIG pot o' honey by redeem yourself!


----------



## geoffthomas

We here at KB consider ourselves very civil, don't you know.

But be careful how you speak of our dear friend archer.

We are sure that you mean your remarks to be familiar and friendly, so I for one will take them that way.

But just know that we fans are protective.

Just sayin......


----------



## Archer

David, you know I'm JOKING, don't you?  
(David's a wonderful fellow...we've traded posts over on you-know-where.)

As long as Geoff is watching my back, I will fear nothing! 
(And that goes for Tip, as well)


----------



## Guest

Archer,
You're an (woof) animal! 
Nineteen pages!
Those are some hot books!!! From a hot author!

Hold it! Smell like an elf...Gordan....?
You really think you can cover the dwarf stink that easily? You BOYS only been around the block once, obviously...


----------



## Guest

Elfhunter is in my Kindle now!


----------



## Tip10

M.R. Mathias said:


> Elfhunter is in my Kindle now!


And I'm betting lack of sleep will soon come along followed by the purchase of two more books. You are about to be sucked in -- resistance is futile!


----------



## ibrewalot

M.R. Mathias said:


> Elfhunter is in my Kindle now!


Welcome to the fold, M.R.! You too shall soon join the ranks of "clamor for more". Elfhunter is a bit addictive, you get the shakes when you finish and don't start the next book soon and even when you've been off it for a while, your mind always goes back to the savor it had before. It's a "good" addiction, to be sure, and there are those of us around to help you along the way...but be forewarned, jonesin' for the next book can be ugly.


----------



## Archer

Brewie: 
Do we need a twelve-step program for hopeless Alterra addicts?
(What is 'jonesing'?)

Step one: Acknowledge the problem.
Step two:??


----------



## ibrewalot

Definitions of  jonesing on the Web:

    * derived from lyrics of a Grateful Dead song; this is a "cocaine run" whereby the user has extreme difficulty in stopping the use; similar to an alcohol binge.

Step 1) Read Elfhunter
Step 2) Read Fire-heart
Step 3) Read Ravenshade
Step 4) See step 1


----------



## Guest

ibrewalot,

Obviously, the next step is to read the Frontmire Histories. Duh!


----------



## Guest

davethedc said:


> ibrewalot,
> 
> Obviously, the next step is to read the Frontmire Histories. Duh!


Go Dave Go! lol Hi 'Archer' Im coming to Altera next week!


----------



## Guest

Archer -- I found my copy of "Elfhunter" when unpacking my shipping boxes. I read a big chunk to Theo last night, including the first fisticuffs with Gorgon and the Companions.

This was my favourite scene so far - I'd go so far as to say it was brilliant. Heaps of tension, character interraction and great action. I really cared about the characters in that scene and think I'm finally hooked. Hopefully, now we're back into a reading routine, it shouldn't take too long to finish as I'd like to review it and move onto the next one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

davethedc said:


> ibrewalot,
> 
> Obviously, the next step is to read the Frontmire Histories. Duh!


Tsk, tsk, tsk...

You didn't really just hawk your book in someone else's thread? I'm sure there is a rule...

Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## Archer

AAAIIIEEEE! Betsy just gave Dave 'The Look'!
Run for your LIFE, Dave!


It's the 'Mod-O-Ray!'  

(We love you, Betsy)

Derek, I'm so glad you are enjoying the book. It does take a while before we work up to the first confrontation, but there will be plenty more now. Glad you're hanging in there!


----------



## Guest

I will offer burnt offerings up to Betsy in hopes of appeasing her wrath.

Betsy would be sort of cute if she weren't giving me "the look".


----------



## Archer

davethedc said:


> I will offer burnt offerings up to Betsy in hopes of appeasing her wrath.
> 
> Betsy would be sort of cute if she weren't giving me "the look".


Hmmmm...even though Betsy didn't look very wrathful, I'm not thinkin' burnt brownies will do it. Now, _proper_ chocolatey goodness might.
 (Correct me if I'm wrong, Betsy.)

MR--_Farath talam_ (welcome) in advance.


----------



## M.S. Verish

Betsy's hat rocks!


----------



## Guest

Archer,
I had a yearling bullock in mind...


----------



## ibrewalot

Sorry, Dave...at the moment I'm in the middle of "Witch on the Water" (sequel to "Rowan of the Wood" I got for my oldest) and have Raven's Heart queued up behind it.  That and anything that get a "look" from Betsy might make me think twice...although I'd like to give Betsy a "look" of my own sometimes when she nails a huge word on me in Words With Friends!


----------



## Archer

Brewie, what's 'Words with Friends'?


----------



## ibrewalot

It's an iPad app that many people here on KindleBoards play (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22979.0.html...48 pages).

It's a lot like Scrabble, but is turn-based so you can take your time playing. I might play a word and not hear from Betsy for a day or so, then she plays a word and it becomes my turn again. Otherwise, very much like Scrabble..7 tiles, points on the tiles, different bonus squares. If you have an iPad (or iPhone) it's really a great game. Betsy is REALLY good!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And there's a similar game called Word Feud for Android. . . . . .


----------



## Archer

Ann in Arlington said:


> And there's a similar game called Word Feud for Android. . . . . .


ooh! Ooh! I've got an Android phone. I can play that one. 

Thanks, Ann!

(Brew, if I ever get back to your neck of the woods, I challenge you to a scrabble game! In fact, I'm thinking of starting a scrabble thread over on the Alterra Book Klub. See ya there?)


----------



## ibrewalot

I'm in!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

archer said:


> ooh! Ooh! I've got an Android phone. I can play that one.


cool! I'm annv. Right now I'm playing Gadget Girl who is ggirl003. Jenni. . .aka JenniMess. . is also on but haven't started a game yet. . . .there's a thread in 'not quite kindle'. . . . .


----------



## Guest

Is there another book on the horizon?  I hope sooooo!


----------



## Archer

For your viewing pleasure--the how and why of Elfhunter.


----------



## Guest

I'm so confused! I have to admit my stupidity, Archer. I thought you were male. I'm sorry... 
I looked at your Utube thingy... I'm shocked at my assumption. do you have it in your great elf heart to forgive me?
This is me kissing up... 

PS - Is it safe to come out of the closet since Betsy gave me 'the look' yet?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy


----------



## M.S. Verish

Great video!   Very inspirational for us since we're struggling with our own writing at the moment. We finally got a glimpse of the Elf(home). Keep up the good work. Can't wait till we're conspiring together again!  

P.S. When did you become a Paladin?


----------



## R. M. Reed

davethedc said:


> I'm so confused! I have to admit my stupidity, Archer. I thought you were male. I'm sorry...


KB shows the gender of the poster on every post. See that little symbol on the left, under the name?


----------



## Archer

Matt and Stef:

Ah, yes! The Elven-hold! Elves aren't very tidy, are they?  
You also got to see my horses--the darker grey one is Ramon, the light grey is the Mad Hungarian (Marton), and the black-and-white is Monty. 

I have always been a Paladin. My alignment is 'Lawful Stupid'.


Dave--it's okay, I forgive you. Now, if you had seen the video and STILL thought I was male...I'd give you 'The Look!'


----------



## geoffthomas

Archer,
If you ever get the time read Paladin by C.J. Cherryh.
I have often in these boards mentioned her work, because I think she is one of the best writers around.
Hugo and Nebula award winner, well over 50 books in print.
This one is not part of a series - one of.
No elves (sorry) but sword/fantasy with a strong woman partial-lead.

Makes me smile to think of both you and that character at the same time.

Just sayin......


----------



## Guest

Thanks for your forgiveness, Archer the girl! Please don't give me the _*Look!*_

Speaking of paladins, in my _*un-named novel,*_ I play on Terry Brooks' use of the King's palidin by naming my cheif character Paul A. Dine. Most readers nerver 'get it' Paul A. Dine.... Oh well.

Oh, s---! I hope I don't get another _look_ from Betsy.... 
Betsy, i didn't name my book. I hope I'm not in the dog house...


----------



## Archer

geoffthomas said:


> Archer,
> If you ever get the time read Paladin by C.J. Cherryh.
> I have often in these boards mentioned her work, because I think she is one of the best writers around.
> Hugo and Nebula award winner, well over 50 books in print.
> This one is not part of a series - one of.
> No elves (sorry) but sword/fantasy with a strong woman partial-lead.
> 
> Makes me smile to think of both you and that character at the same time.
> 
> Just sayin......


Where my friend Geoff's leadin',
I'd best be readin'!

(It's in my shopping-cart as we speak.)

Dave, quite welcome and no offense taken. It's a common mistake--after all, 'Archer' is usually a man's name.


----------



## ibrewalot

Archer (the Paladin) said:


> I have always been a Paladin. My alignment is 'Lawful Stupid'.


Ohhhhh...<rolls the dice> NOW I get it!


----------



## Guest

Hurry and write a new one  Arch....  I'm starving for more great fantasy!


----------



## Guest

I say again Archer.  I am starving for great Fantasy.


----------



## ibrewalot

M.R. Mathias said:


> I say again Archer. I am starving for great Fantasy.


Might just be my experience with waiting (I'm a poor wait-er too), but I'm pretty convinced Archer needs more than 4 hours between posts to crank out a book.  The wait, however long it has been on the past, has always be worthwhile for Archer's end result.


----------



## Archer

Ah, MR, but you will have a veritable banquet of fantasy waiting from the list of recommendations in your 'Book Corner' thread! You should be generating a nice, long TBR list. So many fine offerings available on Kindle now in every genre--even some of the nice, looooonnng epics we enjoy. We'll never be bored in the Doctor's waiting room again!!   I love, love LOVE my Kindle! I bought mine with Kindle royalties (that took awhile at 99cents!). Then I bought one for my mom and one for my sister. They love 'em, too! 


Brew: No picture of Bob yet, but don't give up on me. I haven't tried! (inside joke)

I wanted to make sure that all my Kindlefriends know that I won't be on the boards much for a while due to time limitations. I'll still participate in the Book Klub and I'll try to check in every day, but I might not post as much.   I'm sure the boards will 'soldier on'!   See you soon.


----------



## Guest

Well we love you and will miss you!


----------



## Guest

I miss Archer.


----------



## geoffthomas

Me too.
But we must all go away and get "real work" done or recharge batteries every now and then.
Maybe there will be a new book soon.

(one can hope).

Just sayin.....


----------



## Archer

Checking in from Alterra, folks! Sorry I haven't been able to spend much time online.

If you're looking for a fine, classic epic fantasy with elements of romance, horror, and action/adventure, you've found it. 
The _Elfhunter_ trilogy is ready for you to discover! Just click on the book covers to read reviews and descriptions. I hope to take you on the journey with me. The horses are saddled and we've got plenty of provisions, so mount up...but keep a sharp eye out for Gorgon Elfhunter. If you smell anything, well..._odd_...*RUN!!*

Dave, MR, and Geoff: Working on a new book just for you. It's nice to be missed. I'll try to keep up better with the goings-on around here.


----------



## Archer

The newest Alterran series is coming along! Book five is progressing...slowly. But the pesky day job is keeping me hopping! 

Scheduling book signings left and right--and picking up more new readers. Picked up one last week from the Amazon forums--used to be an editor and a journalist. My evil plan of participating in discussions WITHOUT mentioning my books appears to still be working. 

Soon I will dominate the world of the non-promotional-promoter! (EEEEVIL laughter is heard, chilling all who attend.)  Wait a minute--how big can that world be, anyway? Never mind. (sigh)

I will be mailing out anthologies (complete with juicy Alterran back story and Archer-art) to all who asked THIS weekend! Promise! (I hope you enjoy.)


----------



## Tip10

Archer (the Paladin) said:


> The newest Alterran series is coming along! Book five is progressing...slowly. But the pesky day job is keeping me hopping!
> 
> Scheduling book signings left and right--and picking up more new readers. Picked up one last week from the Amazon forums--used to be an editor and a journalist. My evil plan of participating in discussions WITHOUT mentioning my books appears to still be working.
> 
> Soon I will dominate the world of the non-promotional-promoter! (EEEEVIL laughter is heard, chilling all who attend.) Wait a minute--how big can that world be, anyway? Never mind. (sigh)
> 
> I will be mailing out anthologies (complete with juicy Alterran back story and Archer-art) to all who asked THIS weekend! Promise! (I hope you enjoy.)


This be good news -- this be VERY good news!!


----------



## Annalog

Wonderful news! (Checked Outbox to see if I remembered to ask for anthology. )


----------



## geoffthomas

I always "want".
But what I deserve and get is another matter entirely.
...and we are still talking about books here, right?


----------



## Archer

geoffthomas said:


> I always "want".
> But what I deserve and get is another matter entirely.
> ...and we are still talking about books here, right?


I think so...


----------



## Guest

Archer!!!!
Your back!
I bought the paperback version of Elf Hunter to take with me on vacation.
It better be good. 
Just kidding. Sure I'l like it.


----------



## Guest

Archer (the Paladin) said:


> Dave, MR, and Geoff: Working on a new book just for you. It's nice to be missed. I'll try to keep up better with the goings-on around here.


Awww a new project just for me.  Oh wait you said for Geoff _and_ me. Ok so its half for me! that works! lol


----------



## Archer

(Gasp! Puff! Pant!)

Ok, youse guys! I sent out SCADS of wee gifties yesterday. The lady at the Post Awful was actually annoyed with me. So...those who have requested them should be getting copies of 'Missing Pieces' in a few days...I sent 'em media rate to save a little $$. A few others are receiving other 'freebie' books from me--you know who you are! 

Feel free to rave about them when they arrive...Ha!


----------



## ibrewalot

Hmmm...I don't think I've ever read about another author on this forum sending book to their readers.  Especially for free!  Archer, you are indeed the BEST!


----------



## Guest

My interview with Archer is now up on Indie Fantasy Review (along with some original sketches by Archer).

http://indiefantasyreview.blogspot.com/


----------



## ibrewalot

derekprior said:


> My interview with Archer is now up on Indie Fantasy Review (along with some original sketches by Archer).
> 
> http://indiefantasyreview.blogspot.com/


Wow! Awesome interview, Derek. I've read many Archer interviews, but this one brings out her writing process really well where others fail. It's cool to know how the books are "born". 

Thanx for taking the time and for bringing out the insightful detail of my favorite author.


----------



## Guest

Thanks. It was an absolute pleasure interviewing Archer. She's a great torch-bearer for indie fantasy and a fabulous artist as well.



ibrewalot said:


> Wow! Awesome interview, Derek. I've read many Archer interviews, but this one brings out her writing process really well where others fail. It's cool to know how the books are "born".
> 
> Thanx for taking the time and for bringing out the insightful detail of my favorite author.


----------



## Archer

Gee...I had fun doing it. (Although, y'know, Derek...the 'asides' were not supposed to appear in print. Ha! Well, not that there's anything controversial, they are perhaps a little stronger opinion than I normally express. I am glad the point was made about Quint's backstory and its importance in _Jaws_).

Hey, Cap'n Silverleg: ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!
(signed, Cap'n Fistulous Withers)


----------



## Guest

Archer,
you never visit me anymore.


----------



## Archer

I don't? 
Well, my apologies, Dave. An unintentional oversight on my part. I haven't been visiting anyone lately, to be honest. My time on KB has been cut way back due to a nearly impossible schedule and a few other pesky 'life' issues. (Today, for example, I am up at four am and won't be home from school until about ten pm--then a live radio interview so I hope I'm not too 'bushed'. Brrrr!)

I shall try to correct my rude behavior at once and stop neglecting you (and the rest of my Kindlefriends). 
SPEAKING of Kindles: Okay, so once upon a time, I didn't have one. Kindle for Mac and PC had not yet been invented. I Kindled Elfhunter and, because I couldn't check the formatting on a 'live' Kindle, I posted a thread on my Kindle book page asking whether anyone who had purchased the book would let me know if they found anything 'glitchy'. (Of course I _had_ previewed it, but it's not the same.)

People immediately assumed I was looking for general Kindle feedback, so they all posted about how much they loved their Kindles, how they wished they would index, backlight, have color, be smaller, etc. etc.--everything but what I asked for. Well, I thought I was being clear, but I guess not.

NOW there are, like, fourteen threads devoted to Kindle issues posted there. These folks, I believe, think they are posting to the general Kindle forums. I try to answer their questions if I can (to be helpful), but I try to direct them to the main forums. How odd that these threads have proliferated so! I guess the moral is: Be careful of the title of that first thread! It can confuse people. I've got this little Kindle 'mini-board' going on. 

I have awakened to new reviews twice this week, and it's a good feeling! There is more cool Alterran news on the way, but I'm keeping it close to the vest for now. Hope things are doing well in your world, Dave!

--(neglectful, yet apologetic) Archer


----------



## R. M. Reed

Hi Archer! How is real life going? I know it can distract from the important stuff in life, by which I mean of course escaping into fantasy worlds. My real life currently involves a day job in which I work all night. I could become a vampire and not change my sleep schedule.


----------



## Tip10

Roses be red 
Violets be blue
Archer's a dear
And a great author too!

Thank you dear -- now off to do more reading!


----------



## kcrady

Hi Archer!  Just got my copy of "Missing Pieces" and wanted to say thank you!  I'm looking forward to reading "The Unbroken Mirror" - and I love your Hemingway challenge short! (Darn archers...)

Sorry I haven't been posting here lately - I've been involved in other pursuits for a while, though I still keep tabs on what's happening here.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey today is ibrewalot's birthday - Happy Birthday.


----------



## ibrewalot

Thanx, Geoff!  Lucky 51!


----------



## Archer

And now, a birthday song for Brew:

Ohhhhh I love to have a drink with Brewie,
I love to have a drink with Brew,
We drink in moderation
And we tell bad jokes til our toes turn blue!
We drink at the Skulking Raven
Where the atmosphere is great!
I love to have a drink with Brewie,
'Cause Brewie's me mate!

Happy Birthday, Brewie, ol' mate!

Aaannnd--a hearty hello to KCrady (we've missed you at the Book Klub, especially with our new word game!) as well as the Tipperoo, Geoff, and Robin (the midnight writer--beware the fangs!).


----------



## M.S. Verish

Just passing through the world of Alterra. Boy, we've missed a lot! You sure are a busy woman, Archer. Keep it up.

Tell Jeff we said Hi!

Great interview, Derek!!


----------



## ibrewalot

(hic) Thanx for the verse, Archer, me mate (hic)


----------



## Archer

Hi, Matt and Stef!

Yer (hic!) welcome, ummm...(hic!)...ummm...(hic!)
(Oh, yeah.) ...BREW!


----------



## Annalog

Happy birthday Ibrewalot!


----------



## ibrewalot

Thanx for the well wishes...we spent the day at a Kayaking lesson as my birthday present.  Beautiful weather, warm water and no wind.  Absolute perfection.  But then, any day not at work...


----------



## Guest

Wow at this moment this thread has over 11,000 hits. that's pretty imressive.  How long has it been up Archer?


----------



## Guest

Hi Archer


----------



## mom2karen

I got a wonderful surprise in the mail yesterday.  Thanks a bunch Archer!  I can't wait to read all the stories.  

Happy Birthday Brew.

11,000 hits is amazing!  The thread has been going since Nov 09.


----------



## geoffthomas

I got my surprise too.
Thank you Ms. Archer.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Annalog

I spent last night at my mom's house. When I talked with DH on the phone, he said I have a package waiting for me. I can hardly wait to get home!


----------



## Archer

To Geoff, Dave, 'Mom', MR, Brew...aaaaand Anna! 

Oh, boy! Presents!! I love 'em. I love to give 'em even more! 
(Seriously...I'm terrible. I can't wait for Christmas or birthdays or special occasions. If I find something cool for a friend I just have to give it RIGHT AWAY. No self control. Sad--verrrry sad.)


----------



## ibrewalot

The mail's sloooowwwww up here in New Hampshire...no sign of Santa yet.


----------



## ibrewalot

Got mine today!  Thanx, Archer!!!  I wasn't sure the covered wagon that delivered it would be able to turn around in our driveway, but the driver managed.  We do things slower way up heah.


----------



## Archer

SALE SALE SALE!!!

In honor of nothing in particular, ELFHUNTER will be offered for the ridiculously low price of 99 cents until November 15th. 

If you've been waiting--wait no more!


----------



## Archer

It's been awhile, so I'll catch everyone up on some news.

--_Elfhunter_ is doing very well in the UK at the moment--scoring as high as #2 in epic fantasy and the top 500 overall. Granted, it's a small pond, but I'm swimming in it!

--The SALE price continues for the moment--I promise not to raise it until the 15th of November. Depending on mood, I might leave it up longer. The readers have spoken with their wallets--sales have doubled since the 'sale price' went into effect.

--As for me, I'm working on a couple of art pieces for some Kindlefriends, and a few others exciting things which, alas, I cannot yet reveal. 
Rest assured that when I get the 'green light' you will be the first to know!

Hoping you are all well, happy, and productive! 
--'Archer'


----------



## Rie142

Archer (the Bard) said:


> It's been awhile, so I'll catch everyone up on some news.
> 
> --_Elfhunter_ is doing very well in the UK at the moment--scoring as high as #2 in epic fantasy and the top 500 overall. Granted, it's a small pond, but I'm swimming in it!
> 
> --The SALE price continues for the moment--I promise not to raise it until the 15th of November. Depending on mood, I might leave it up longer. The readers have spoken with their wallets--sales have doubled since the 'sale price' went into effect.
> 
> --As for me, I'm working on a couple of art pieces for some Kindlefriends, and a few others exciting things which, alas, I cannot yet reveal.
> Rest assured that when I get the 'green light' you will be the first to know!
> 
> Hoping you are all well, happy, and productive!
> --'Archer'


Glad everything is going so well Archer. YEA on the book sales. Enjoy swimming in that pond. I know I would.

Rie142


----------



## Archer

Thanks, Rie! 

WE MADE IT! Number one in Epic Fantasy in the UK and in top 500 overall.
(I know...big deal. Hey! I'm number one at something...)


----------



## Tip10

Archer (the Bard) said:


> Thanks, Rie!
> 
> WE MADE IT! Number one in Epic Fantasy in the UK and in top 500 overall.
> (I know...big deal. Hey! I'm number one at something...)


Hey now -- you've ALWAYS been number one in our hearts Archer!!

Congrats on the sales and the ranking!!!


----------



## monkeyluis

Just bought it. Sounds like an interesting story if you have any convention leftovers let me know.


----------



## ibrewalot

monkeyluis said:


> Just bought it. Sounds like an interesting story if you have any convention leftovers let me know.


Welcome to the fold, Monkey! It's a wonderful ride!

Congrats, Archer...I'm sure we're all just as proud of you as you are of yourself. You've earned it.


----------



## Rie142

Archer (the Bard) said:


> Thanks, Rie!
> 
> WE MADE IT! Number one in Epic Fantasy in the UK and in top 500 overall.
> (I know...big deal. Hey! I'm number one at something...)


YAHOOOOOOOOOOOO You are awesome and like everyone else said. You are always number one with us. I am so happy for you.


----------



## Annalog

YAY! Congratulations Archer!


----------



## mom2karen

Wonderful news!  Congratulations!


----------



## Guest

My review of "Elfhunter" is now live on Indie Fantasy Review:

http://indiefantasyreview.blogspot.com/


----------



## David McAfee

Archer (the Bard) said:


> Thanks, Rie!
> 
> WE MADE IT! Number one in Epic Fantasy in the UK and in top 500 overall.
> (I know...big deal. Hey! I'm number one at something...)


I'd say that's a very big deal. Congrats!


----------



## ibrewalot

derekprior said:


> My review of "Elfhunter" is now live on Indie Fantasy Review:
> 
> http://indiefantasyreview.blogspot.com/


Wow! Great review! (what else would we expect tho, no?)


----------



## geoffthomas

Brew,
I agree with you.
I am surprised that our little elfwriter has not received more notoriety.
But then novels are like music, it is the promotion that sells not the actual article.
Oh sure the topsellers are pretty good, but often not the best that is available - in either market.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Annalog

derekprior said:


> My review of "Elfhunter" is now live on Indie Fantasy Review:
> 
> http://indiefantasyreview.blogspot.com/





ibrewalot said:


> Wow! Great review! (what else would we expect tho, no?)


I agree -- Great review


----------



## Archer

I just wanted to share...

Product details
Format: Kindle Edition
File Size: 1618 KB
Print Length: 516 pages
Simultaneous Device Usage: Unlimited
Publisher: AuthorHouse; 3 edition (12 Sep 2007)
Sold by: Amazon Media EU S.à r.l.
Language English
ASIN: B001R4CJDE
Average Customer Review: 5.0 out of 5 stars See all reviews (3 customer reviews)
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #237 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fantasy > Epic
#12 in Books > Fantasy > Epic
Would you like to give feedback on images or tell us about a lower price?


----------



## geoffthomas

Of course people love it.
The first book even has 64 5 star reviews for the Kindle version.
And all three books are hot!

Now we need three more (sorry. couldn't resist a nag).

Just sayin.....


----------



## ibrewalot

Congrats, Archer!!!  That's awesome!


----------



## Archer

geoffthomas said:


> Now we need three more (sorry. couldn't resist a nag).
> 
> Just sayin.....


ONLY three books more?


----------



## geoffthomas

Archer (the Bard) said:


> ONLY three books more?


Well.......to start with?


----------



## Annalog

First 3 more on the way to 32. Then 33. Would it be greedy to want 333?


----------



## Archer

Well, Anna, considering that would be...ummm...19,683 books, I MIGHT not live that long! 
(heh!)

Three-squared MIGHT be a possibility--we're half-way there already.


----------



## Archer

Well. I get to go and design a banner now! I've got some really good dates for my banner on Kindleboards. My book of the day, on the other hand, will have to wait until August! Heh!

Meanwhile, I am working diligently on two covers--one for Derek Prior and the other for John Fitch. Finally started painting John's. Derek's will need maybe two more sessions of detail work to finish. It's been a rough couple of weeks in Alterra--I lost a good friend in a senseless, tragic accident last friday. He was younger than I am, a fire-fighter, and a member of our community theatre. Now I'm just trying to make sense of it and be there to support his family and my other friends. 

I will be jetting off to the Miami Book Fair next week--should be interesting. Anyway, hope all my Kindlefriends are doing well. My friend's death has reminded me not to take ANY of you for granted! Be safe...be well.

Your friend, 
'Archer'


----------



## ibrewalot

Sorry to hear about your friend, Archer...it never makes sense.  Take care yourself, ok?


----------



## Annalog

ibrewalot said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend, Archer...it never makes sense. Take care yourself, ok?


^^^
{{{Hugs}}}


----------



## Archer

Thanks, Brian and Anna. You guys are the best! The hugs are very much appreciated. 
In hindsight, I probably shouldn't have posted this on my 'news' page, but it really has been dominating my thoughts. I often did not see eye-to-eye with my friend. We had very diverse backgrounds and life experiences. Yet we came to respect and love one another--so much the more for our differences. Here on KB, there are many people whom I have 'met' and come to appreciate. There are many others who have become my online friends. We don't always see eye-to-eye. Our tastes differ. Sometimes I roll my eyes or shake my head. But without each one of those authors, readers, and friends, this board would be diminished. 

I intend to call a few friends today--ones I haven't heard from in a while. They need to know that they are still a part of my life. 

I don't participate in KB as much as I used to. This is due in part to my horrific work schedule this semester, but also due to the huge growth in the forums, making it tough to keep up. I just want everyone to know this: you are all important, and you are in my thoughts. 
Feel free to PM me rather than responding to the thread if you'd like--don't want to spend too much time on 'page one'.


----------



## M.S. Verish

Sorry this is so belated, but we're terribly sorry to hear about your friend.  

Haven't been to this thread for some time.


----------



## Archer

Elfhunter has been the top selling Epic Fantasy in the UK for many weeks now. 
In the US it's also doing well, enjoying a spot in the top 100 (epic fantasy). Print books are selling well, too. 

Meanwhile, more interesting things are afoot...once I can share them, I'll share them with YOU guys first!
(waves to Matt and Stef)


----------



## Tip10

Ah y7es, finally beginning to get some well deserved recognition. 
But then you've always been number on in our books!


----------



## Archer

OK, I had to do it. It's an Elfhunter 'banner day' on KB, and we're counting down to 2,500 sales. Three days and 265 e-books to go! 

Thanks to you (and our ravenous consumers of inexpensive Kindlebooks across the water) we are having a 'banner month'!
THANK YOU from the author, the author's hubby, the author's dogs (all 13 of them), the author's mom, the author's friends, the author's agent, the author's...ahhh...ummm...roofing contractor...and, well, you get the idea!


----------



## daveconifer

Don't forget to tell the readers that the author is also the cover artist, oh epic-fantasy-leader-in-England.  I'm going to add a horse to my next story so you can do mine!


----------



## mom2karen

I sent gift cards for your books to a few people who got Kindles for Christmas.  Hours of fun for them!


----------



## Archer

Dave, throw a horse in there and I won't be able to resist!!! (You should see the one I'm working on for the fifth book! I've gone all Conan-y on y'all! Big action scene with mythical beasties and, of course, horses--protagonist in mortal combat--you get the picture!)


MOM!! I think I love you. I'll post the final December count...if I make it.


----------



## Archer

Well, not only did we blow past 2,500 in December, but we're experiencing embarrassing sales in January. 
Thanks to one and all who have taken the plunge into the world of Alterra...sometimes it's ok to have those (insert fantasy entity here) around.  

The fifth one...well, all I can say is JUST YOU WAIT!!!

(I know...you have been waiting. Patiently. For the FOURTH one! For a year. Well, look on the bright side--I'll have the fifth one done and ready for betas by the time the fourth one is set loose. All I can say is the tradpub industry moves with all the speed of continental drift.)

Stay warm, stay happy, and enjoy your Kindle books!


----------



## M.S. Verish

We were wondering how things were going with the "continental drift"...er, we mean, trad. pub. ind.


----------



## geoffthomas

You know waiting is not my strong suite.
But for you........anything.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Archer (the Dinosaur) said:


> Well, not only did we blow past 2,500 in December, but we're experiencing embarrassing sales in January.
> Thanks to one and all who have taken the plunge into the world of Alterra...sometimes it's ok to have those (insert fantasy entity here) around.


Indeed, indeed. Congratulations! 

CK


----------



## javadog

I just had to post here and tell you that I am reading Elfhunter now. I just got my Kindle on Friday and your book was one of the first put onto it. I started it yesterday and LOVE IT! I get so immersed in the story that I hear nothing going on in the house, LOL!

Have to tell you that I LOVE the artwork in the book as well. The drawing of an Elf on the horse, the horse has its head lowered, is just gorgeous! I believe it was the second image that I came to, the first was the scarey eyes. 

So thank you SO MUCH for writing these books I am really enjoying them.


----------



## Archer

Matt and Stef: Well, things are changing so fast that we're ALL wondering what to do.
London Book Fair is looking like a likely prospect this year, though. Pray for no volcanoes!

Geoff: For you, Carolyn and I will keep writing. And we'll be happy about it! (Right, Carolyn?)  

Carolyn: You know what they say...sometimes you feel like a (insert fantasy entity), sometimes you don't!
I am the 'Almond Joy' to your 'Mounds'. 

OK. That sounded strange, but you get my drift.  

Javadog: WELCOME to the wonderful Kindle world. I am honored to be one of your first reads, and both humbled and happy that you are enjoying your Alterran journey! You have so many adventures ahead with your Kindle. Lots of great recommendations for quality books here on Kindlboards. 

Welcome to the readership!


----------



## davejeffery

I cannot sing the praises for this series loud or high enough. A beautifully scripted and brutally executed piece of work that will, in years to come, be considered a missed classic. Unless of course people find it NOW.

Spread the word my pretties ....


----------



## geoffthomas

davejeffery said:


> I cannot sing the praises for this series loud or high enough. A beautifully scripted and brutally executed piece of work that will, in years to come, be considered a missed classic. Unless of course people find it NOW.
> 
> Spread the word my pretties ....


Welcome to the ranks of those who love both the ElfHunter series, Alterra AND C.S. Marks (our own Archer).
We totally agree with your comments.
When (and only when) you have finished all that Archer has written, send me a PM and I will introduce you to some more mind-blowing authors here on KB that merit your time.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Archer (the Dinosaur) said:


> Geoff: For you, Carolyn and I will keep writing. And we'll be happy about it! (Right, Carolyn?)


Geoff rocks. Just sayin'. 



> Carolyn: You know what they say...sometimes you feel like a (insert fantasy entity), sometimes you don't!
> I am the 'Almond Joy' to your 'Mounds'.
> 
> OK. That sounded strange, but you get my drift.


Sweet! 

Wishing you scads of continued success,

CK


----------



## Archer

Back atcha, Carolyn. I want to be you when I grow up. 

Dave, looks like you're branching out! I got my copy of Necropolis, but these others look interesting.
I highly recommend Carolyn's work--I believe it would appeal to you. 

(Dave and I had a ball on a long-lost 'parody thread' you-know-where. I wish I could find it now...it was hilarious!)  

Anyway, we haven't really kept in touch until recently, when I rediscovered Dave on KB and on Amazon UK. He likes horror books, but he also writes children's stories. Looking forward to our re-acquaintance.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah I was going to recommend Carolyn's stories also.
But I kinda am reluctant to mention one author's work in another author's thread.
I cannot tell you how much I enjoy the both of you and it tickles me that you two communicate.
I could not choose because there are facets of both works that are unique.
And I think I have deep brotherly love for Archer (after all she is married to a Jeff and that is kinda close).
Anyway, I really appreciate you guys.


Just sayin......


----------



## Archer

(I can't let that go without a reply.)

If I could have a big brother, I would want one like Geoff.


----------



## mom2karen

Archer (the Dinosaur) said:


> Well, not only did we blow past 2,500 in December, but we're experiencing embarrassing sales in January.
> Thanks to one and all who have taken the plunge into the world of Alterra...sometimes it's ok to have those (insert fantasy entity here) around.
> 
> The fifth one...well, all I can say is JUST YOU WAIT!!!
> 
> (I know...you have been waiting. Patiently. For the FOURTH one! For a year. Well, look on the bright side--I'll have the fifth one done and ready for betas by the time the fourth one is set loose. All I can say is the tradpub industry moves with all the speed of continental drift.)
> 
> Stay warm, stay happy, and enjoy your Kindle books!


Congratulations Archer! You deserve every sale, your books are fantastic. Glad to hear that book 5 is progressing quickly. I can't wait until they both are available for purchase.


----------



## tlaw89

I just received my Kindle for Christmas, and I must say that I've been reading the free books from Amazon. I joined this board this past week, and have spent the better part of my day off perusing the site.

I saw your books in the Author list, and have been to your website and back.  You are absolutely brilliant!!  I can't wait for payday, because your series is going to be the very first books that I buy!! 

This may not be a big deal to most, but I guess it is for me. You are very talented and I can't wait to start reading your works!!


----------



## Archer

tlaw89:

(Gosh, thanks! )



tlaw89 said:


> I saw your books in the Author list, and have been to your website and back. You are absolutely brilliant!! I can't wait for payday, because your series is going to be the very first books that I buy!!
> 
> This may not be a big deal to most, but I guess it is for me.


It is a VERY big deal to _me_.

I will be honored to grace the screen of your Christmas Kindle. Welcome to the Kindle Collective! (Resistance is futile...)
May my work prove worthy.

--'Archer'

(mom--you're on my list of betas for book 5. You'll be one of the first to know.)


----------



## mom2karen

Archer (the Dinosaur) said:


> (mom--you're on my list of betas for book 5. You'll be one of the first to know.)


Yay!


----------



## BTackitt

Oh Archer, it's good to see that book 4 is almost out... I was just hinking about it this morning, went to Amazon to make sure I had not missed anything... then came and found this thread to see if there was news.


----------



## Anne Victory

As some of you know, I'm back in school - yay! One of my classes this quarter is Literature for Young Adults - Library Science 405. Well, we have to do a presentation on a YA author. I chose our very own Archer, of Elfhunter fame! Here's my visual aid, should anyone be curious:
























I'm not a very "crafty" individual, but still - I'm proud of how it came out 

Presentation is tonight - wish me luck! (Gah, public speaking - run away!)

PS: Special thanks to Chris for letting me pick her brain, use her artwork and trailer, and thanks also to Julie of Bards & Sages for providing me with an interview she did in one of her Quarterly magazines. Oh, and a big thanks to my sister-in-law, Cindy, for holding the presentation board at 8 o'clock this morning before she'd even finished her first cup of coffee


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Arkali said:


> As some of you know, I'm back in school - yay! One of my classes this quarter is Literature for Young Adults - Library Science 405. Well, we have to do a presentation on a YA author. I chose our very own Archer, of Elfhunter fame! Here's my visual aid, should anyone be curious:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a very "crafty" individual, but still - I'm proud of how it came out
> 
> Presentation is tonight - wish me luck! (Gah, public speaking - run away!)
> 
> PS: Special thanks to Chris for letting me pick her brain, use her artwork and trailer, and thanks also to Julie of Bards & Sages for providing me with an interview she did in one of her Quarterly magazines. Oh, and a big thanks to my sister-in-law, Cindy, for holding the presentation board at 8 o'clock this morning before she'd even finished her first cup of coffee


Wow. That is awesome! You did a great job with your presentation. Chris must be overwhelmed with pride. Couldn't happen to a more deserving author.


----------



## mom2karen

Great visual aid!  Good luck with your presentation.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Noice.


----------



## Anne Victory

News update on this:  I got an A (yay!) and one of the branches of our parish library will have a set of the Elfhunter trilogy (kindly donated by C.S. Marks) and my presentation board will be featured in the YA section of the same library.  I'm pretty chuffed


----------



## Archer

'Tis better to be chuffed than chafed. 

Congratulations on your 'A'!  


(I love libraries. I mean, I really, really love them. Access to books galore, and for free!)


----------



## Anne Victory

Archer (the Dinosaur) said:


> 'Tis better to be chuffed than chafed.
> 
> Congratulations on your 'A'!
> 
> (I love libraries. I mean, I really, really love them. Access to books galore, and for free!)


Definitely. I love the word "chuffed" - I picked it up from a Brit friend 

And what's not to love about libraries?


----------



## Tip10

Hey Archer!!

This one's for You!

GO BUTLER!!!!


----------



## Archer

Tip, I don't know how I missed that. A lovely sentiment, my friend. 
All I have to say is...


...NEXT YEAR!!!!!  


Meanwhile, in the Alterran news world...lots of stuff going on, but I CAN'T TALK ABOUT IT!!! (sigh and double sigh.)


----------



## geoffthomas

snif.....snif.....snif......snif......snif......snif.....snif..... 

don't pay any attention to the old dwarf in the corner sobbing...........

it's just me.....wanting more......

Just sayin......


----------



## Archer

Awww, Geoff--you know I can't resist an old dwarf sobbing in the corner. 

(Great! Now I have GUILT!)

Elfhunter, according to Amazon's new rating system, is ranked 14th in epic fantasy. I think that's pretty cool!


----------



## Tip10

Archer said:


> Elfhunter, according to Amazon's new rating system, is ranked 14th in epic fantasy. I think that's pretty cool!


I think that's too low!!


----------



## Archer

Oh, Tip, I think it's just fine!   Say...Brew and I are doing a re-read on the book klub. We'd love to have you join us if you're up for it. There's a special thread set up just for the purpose. Please do come!


----------



## geoffthomas

I am going to go break out my pretty autographed copy and read it again.
Well actually I am going to read it again on the Kindle.
But I love having my personalized hard-copy.

Then maybe I will try the book thread with you guys again.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Archer

Hey, Geoff (and all you other wonderful Alterran aficionados): Soon you shall have hard covers available, plus new miniatures of Gorgon, Gaelen, and one of the Olcan boar-riders from Ravenshade. They are AMAZING! Will let you know as soon as I have them.    There will be a whole line of miniatures available for sale--all major characters plus beasties plus generic characters, painted or unpainted. 

More news coming soon...I hope!


----------



## R. M. Reed

I need Gorgon on my computer desk! I will definitely get some of those figures. But there are more books on the way?! Soon?


----------



## geoffthomas

I will need a Gaelen to remind myself of my favorite elf.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

w00t


----------



## Archer

Oh, the Gorgon is wonderful! He's got his helmet off, his hair is cascading down his back, his armor is designed by an expert and he's roaring up at the stars with both arms brandishing weapons. I love it!!  

Gaelen is in mid-charge with blades drawn--I will make sure to send you one, Geoff. Robin, a Gorgon shall adorn your computer--my treat! 

(Thanks, Moses!)


----------



## Susan in VA

Apparently you've branched out into the cycling world too. Saw an Alterra bike  at the bike shop today! http://www.ransbikes.com/Alterra-N.htm

Alterra is everywhere


----------



## Archer

Then there's Alterra coffee, and the Alterra retirement community...
(I've thought about sending them a set of books for their residents.)


----------



## geoffthomas

Reading Elfhunter might raise their bloodpressure too much.


----------



## Archer

Have a peek at the 'greens' for the first figures! Remember, now...these are TINY (28mm scale). They are meant to be used with the upcoming Elfhunter RPG, but can, of course, be used with ANY RPG. There will be a larger-scale line (for collecting) in the future, as well as a whole lot more of these, but we are excited--we might actually have product by GenCon! 
  

So, who wants one? (Besides ME, of course!)

http://www.achesoncreations.com/index.php?view=category&catid=12&option=com_joomgallery&Itemid=61


----------



## Colin Taber

Nice greens, Archer!

Great to see it all coming along, Alterra is alive!


----------



## Archer

Colin Taber said:


> Alterra is alive!


(Cue lightning, thunder, and maniacal laughter...)


----------



## R. M. Reed

Are they meant to stay green, or will there be painted versions? I like the detail on all of them.


----------



## Archer

R. Reed said:


> Are they meant to stay green, or will there be painted versions? I like the detail on all of them.


That's a good question, Robin. Those are 'greens'--original sculptures from which the molds are made. The figures will be cast in pewter and will then be available painted or unpainted. (We geek-folk like to paint our own.) They are very inexpensive. A few larger figures are planned (i.e. Lokai) which will be hybrid pewter and plastic. The larger collectibles will be in faux bronze, I think. I want to talk them into real bronze ones. Those will be 3-4 inches tall.

These are tiny! Gaelen is only about an inch high--that's a penny she's standing on.

They have all kinds of evil plans for giftware and jewelry and such, but you know how easily such things can change, so I'm only counting on the stuff as it's actually produced.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Well bring 'em on. They will populate my desk as soon as I can order them. They can keep The Joker under control, he came in a cereal box when Dark Night was about to be released.


----------



## geoffthomas

So we are waiting for more news from Alterra.

Hint hint hint.

I, for one, need more stories about Aterran Elves.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Archer

geoffthomas said:


> So we are waiting for more news from Alterra.
> 
> Hint hint hint.
> 
> I, for one, need more stories about Aterran Elves.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Geoff: There's SO much news from Alterra I can't stand it! However, I forgot all about my poor, neglected little thread which was probably somewhere around page two-hundred in the bazaar. 

So, here goes: I am only days away from signing a three-book deal with a traditional publisher, including a series of comic books and graphic novel adaptations. The first miniatures look fabulous (especially painted), and the first of the new jewelry line is nearly ready for production.

AND...there will be a nice, juicy back-story of approx. 20,000 words to be given away on line. The new illustrator will no doubt be cooking up something wonderful to go along with it. (For those of you who are already familiar with Alterra, it's the tale of Aincor Fire-heart. Now, I KNOW you want to find out about _him_.) I'll announce it here so you can all read it!


----------



## Tip10

Archer said:


> So, here goes: I am only days away from signing a three-book deal with a traditional publisher


FANTASTIC!!! The fish breath is definitelty in place now!!!!



Archer said:


> AND...there will be a nice, juicy back-story of approx. 20,000 words to be given away on line. The new illustrator will no doubt be cooking up something wonderful to go along with it. (For those of you who are already familiar with Alterra, it's the tale of Aincor Fire-heart. Now, I KNOW you want to find out about _him_.) I'll announce it here so you can all read it!


And that fish be positively panting now!!

That's great news Archer!!!

The miniatures be nice (cain't read a miniature though  ) The jewelry be right purty (cain't read jewelry though  ) The comics be fine and the graphic novels be fine too but you know, with your magnificent gift of prose the pictures in me little ole head be all the graphics I need! 

Seriously though Arch --- that's *great* news and we're anxiously looking forward to more!!


----------

